#lubuntu 2010-11-22
<len> Is lxshortcut working for the rest of you?  What I try to run it nothing happens.
<len> Hmm.  lxshortcut opens when you right click on a program in menu so you can edit the properties of the specific item, but lxshortcut will not lauch stand-alone.  How are you supposed to create a new shortcut for an installed program that didn't get a .desktop file created for it automatically at startup?
<len> at install time, I mean.
<len> I installed a windows program that seems to work  fine with wine, but a shortcut never showed up.  I had to created my own .desktop file with a text editor.  There must be a way to use lxshortcut to create a new shortcut from scratch.
<bigdad1e> hi
<bioterror> hi
<bigdad1e> i need some help setting up my network
<bigdad1e> what i want to do is- i have 2 servers and a wireless router- i want to run from my modem to one server from that server into the other then into my wireless router. can i do that?
<bigdad1e> can anyone help me with that?
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> hahaha
<bigdad1e> i want to run internet from my modem into my servers then into my wireless router
<bioterror> yes
<bigdad1e> im new to linux so please dont laugh lol
<bioterror> I have a cable modem which is connected to pfSense 2.0-beta4 machine which shares my internet connection
<bigdad1e> im glad to know i can do it. can you help?
<bigdad1e> linux doesnt like me too much lol
<bioterror> behind my pfSense machine  (router, dns, nat) is my media server (my desktop) and wlan and other laptops and network media streamer
<bioterror> is my kind of network in your mind?
<bioterror> that you want NAT
<bigdad1e> something close to that. i want server-server-wireless-desktop-laptop
<bigdad1e> i want nat behind my routers
<bioterror> nope
<bigdad1e> nat behind my SERVER*
<bioterror> you need NAT -> switch -> other computers
<bigdad1e> i have gameservers running off of the first server will it mess with the ports?
<bigdad1e> nat*
<bioterror> you can do port forwards
<bioterror> or you can specify a DMZ
<bigdad1e> ok. whatever i have to do to get it to work
<bioterror> well
<bigdad1e> how do i do it
<bioterror> are you really asking us to guide you thru configuring your home network
<bigdad1e> correct i have no other choice.
<bioterror> well, 85 euros an hour, thank you
<bioterror> :D
<bigdad1e> i trust everyone until they show me otherwise
<bigdad1e> with a name like bigterror what do i need to worry about lmao
<bioterror> install pfSense, ipfire, zentyal or what every you want for your first server
<bioterror> yeah, I like my nickname
<bioterror> but my wife thinks it's a little childish
<bioterror> but NUCLEARWINTER is too long :(
<bioterror> easiest way is to install zentyal from ppa
<bioterror> but I dont like how zentyal works
<bioterror> so I'm using pfSense my self
<bigdad1e> sudo apt-get install pfsence?
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PfSense
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zentyal
<bioterror> zentyal is a ubuntu derivate
<bigdad1e> how do i install it?
<bigdad1e> pf
<bioterror> grab .iso, burn it on disc, boot it and install it
<bioterror> then with another computer connect to it
<bioterror> with web browser
<bioterror> 192.168.0.1
<bioterror> and start configuring
<bioterror> you'll get so freakin' awesome home network, that you'll score chicks alot
<bigdad1e> i cant burn anything. my desktops down and server only has a cdrom
<bioterror> atleast, my wife loves our home network
<bioterror> go with the zentyal
<bioterror> it lacks some things with DNS
<bigdad1e> is there any other ways of install?
<bioterror> as I am a nice guy
<bioterror> I'll show you
<bigdad1e> thank you
<bioterror> I installed zentyal on a lubuntu box
<bigdad1e> do you want to remote connect?
<bioterror> using 10.04
<bioterror> no Id ont want
<bioterror> you shall do it yourself
<bioterror> http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide
<bioterror> you dont learn anything if you dont do it yourself
<bioterror> hope you're using 10.04
<bioterror> :D
<bigdad1e> i think i am lol
<bigdad1e> i installed ubuntu server and did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> now you just need to add that zentyal
<bioterror> and start configuring
<bigdad1e> im lost.. lol sudo apt-get install zentyal?
<bioterror> For Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid). You should install the server edition.
<bioterror> Add to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<bioterror> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.0/ubuntu lucid main
<bioterror> In order to authenticate the packages in the PPA you can import its public key with the following command:
<bioterror> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 10E239FF
<bioterror> In order to authenticate the packages in the PPA you can import its public key with the following command:
<bioterror> damn windows
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install zentyal
<bigdad1e> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /etc/apt/sources.list.
<bigdad1e> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<bioterror> remember to use sudo
<bigdad1e> i was doing it in kate
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> gksudo or something
<bigdad1e> got that part.
<bioterror> add that key from server, do apt-get update and install zentyal
<bigdad1e> on our way
<bigdad1e> what port? the one it suggests?
<bioterror> what?
<bigdad1e> its asking for a port number. it has 443 in the box just hit ok?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> zentyal uses https
<bigdad1e> ────────────────────────┤ Configuring ebox ├───────────────────────────┐
<bigdad1e>   │ Please enter the port which will be used by the Zentyal HTTPS server.   │
<bigdad1e>   │ Use an available port that is not being used by another service.        │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<bigdad1e>   │ Zentyal HTTPS port:                                                     │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<bigdad1e>   │ 443____________________________________________________________________ │
<bioterror> !pastebin
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bigdad1e>   │
<bigdad1e> 1pastebin ────────────────────────┤ Configuring ebox ├───────────────────────────┐
<bigdad1e>   │ Please enter the port which will be used by the Zentyal HTTPS server.   │
<bigdad1e>   │ Use an available port that is not being used by another service.        │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<bigdad1e>   │ Zentyal HTTPS port:                                                     │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<bigdad1e>   │ 443____________________________________________________________________ │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<bigdad1e>   │
<bigdad1e> can you see what i pasted?
<bioterror> hit enter
<bioterror> go on
<bigdad1e> i put it in
<bigdad1e> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hyperair> bigdad1e: it'd be nice if you could use pastebin next time.
<bigdad1e> hyperair: sorry i am new to this and dont know how to do that just yet. sorry
<hyperair> bigdad1e: click the link
<hyperair> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bigdad1e> ────────────────────────┤ Configuring ebox ├───────────────────────────┐
<bigdad1e>   │ Please enter the port which will be used by the Zentyal HTTPS server.   │
<bigdad1e>   │ Use an available port that is not being used by another service.        │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<bigdad1e>   │ Zentyal HTTPS port:                                                     │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<hyperair> copy your text, paste it into the text
<bigdad1e>   │ 443____________________________________________________________________ │
<bigdad1e>   │                                                                         │
<hyperair> ..
<bigdad1e>   │
<hyperair> use pastebin or be kicked.
<bigdad1e> jesus im sorry i didnt relise it opened in my internet
<hyperair> ...
<bioterror> hyperair, so, it was time to rise above others ;)
<hyperair> bioterror: lol
<bigdad1e> i just posted it on there
<hyperair> bioterror: i just sprouted a bump on my head, that's all.
<hyperair> bigdad1e: okay, copy the URL and paste it here.
<bigdad1e> shit i exited it one min
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535127/
<hyperair> there we go
<bigdad1e> im learning
<bigdad1e> dont kick me before i learn something.
<hyperair> bigdad1e: so anyway, go back to the terminal window where you see the dialogue
<bigdad1e> :-P
<hyperair> and press enter =)
<bigdad1e> lol
<bigdad1e> i didnt know if i was to use a special port
<bigdad1e> i know nothing about linux
<hyperair> bigdad1e: when you paste many lines into an irc channel, it gets buffered, and the text comes in line by line, with some delay in between each line, so it takes a long time, and it's very hard to chat in the channel until the lines have finished coming in.
<hyperair> bigdad1e: the only way to stop it is to kick the user, or for the user to leave the channel and rejoin on his own accord.
<hyperair> bigdad1e: 443 is the default port for https
<bigdad1e> ic
<hyperair> it's probably what you want.
<bigdad1e> i never set anything up like this.
<hyperair> we can see that. =)
<bigdad1e> just bought 2 servers the other day and windows was too big to put on a cdr because the servers only have a cdrom
<bigdad1e> 2- 4xxeon 2.8ghz 8gig ram 4 36gb 15k rpm hdds $100usd a piece. good deal?
<bioterror> not bad
<hyperair> i'd love a machine like that.
<hyperair> except that....
<hyperair> it'll probably be a waste because my home internet connection sucks so hard that the bottleneck will be the network anyway
<bioterror> with 4 hdd's you can make a RAID5
<bigdad1e> i dont understand the meaning of RAID
<bioterror> :G
<bioterror> well, hope your server has a nice color, like black or purple or something like that
<bioterror> my wife likes that our car is black
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535129/
<bigdad1e> lmao they are pasty purple lol
<bigdad1e> hot swap hdds and hotswap power supplys
<bigdad1e> oh and i have a / connection
<hyperair> bigdad1e: sudo apt-get install -f
<bigdad1e> 30/5*
<bigdad1e> same error came up
<bigdad1e> oh i think i see the problem
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535130/   at line 2 and 3
<hyperair> bigdad1e: looks like ebox's postinst script is failing.
<hyperair> bigdad1e: can you paste the whole output?
<bigdad1e> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535131/
<hyperair> yeah the problem lies with ebo
<hyperair> x
<hyperair> lemme try it hre
<bigdad1e> so what can i do now?
<hyperair> bigdad1e: wait a sec, where did you install your ebox from?
<bioterror> from the ppa
<hyperair> which ppa?
<hyperair> can you give me the url?
<bioterror> Mon11:15 <bioterror> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.0/ubuntu lucid main
<hyperair> hmm lucid
<bioterror> he's running server
<bioterror> server edition of ubuntu
<bioterror> I made some assumes that it would be 10.04
<bigdad1e> correct the new one i guess 10.04 or 10.10
<bigdad1e> with lubuntu desktop
<hyperair> bigdad1e: can you run this command: lsb_release -r -rd
<bigdad1e> 10.10
<bioterror> oh yeah
<bioterror> that's the problem
<bioterror> zentyal is only for 10.04 :G
<bigdad1e> how do you learn all of the commands
<bioterror> bigdad1e, with experience
<bigdad1e> whewre do i increase font size in quassel irc
 * hyperair doesn't use quassel
 * bioterror is terminal 4 life
<hyperair> weechat eh
<bioterror> hahaha
<hyperair> ;-)
<bioterror> you're not running anything ircII ;*)
<bigdad1e> sweet i got it
<hyperair> bioterror: hmm?
<bigdad1e> font size*
<bigdad1e> it was set at 9pt
<bigdad1e> on a 21in monitor
<hyperair> bioterror: it seems ebox's packaging in the ppa is dodgy.
<hyperair> it uses sudo in the postinst
<bioterror> hyperair, seems so. they are using 10.04 as it's LTS :P
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> I've installed it once or twice
<bioterror> I think once
<bigdad1e> is there any other apps i can install for it?
<hyperair> bigdad1e: what are you trying to setup?
<bioterror> hyperair, seems like NAT
<bioterror> DHCPD
<hyperair> you don't need zentyal for that.
<bigdad1e> ok
<bigdad1e> what do i do now
<hyperair> bigdad1e: well, what you can do is complain to the owner of that PPA that the installation fails miserably.
<bigdad1e> what just popped up
<bigdad1e> hyperair: did you just send me something?
<hyperair> no i didn't.
<bigdad1e> ok.. is there a different program i can install instead
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i don't know
<hyperair> i'd honestly do all the setup manually, never used anything like zentyal or any alternatives
<bioterror> hyperair, I used to have my FreeBSD manualy configured with DNS and DHCPD
<bigdad1e> if you could walk me though it i would :-) lol
<hyperair> well i would, but i've got a bunch of exams coming up and i really really need to study
<bigdad1e> ok. thanks anyway
<bigdad1e> and thanks bioterror for trying
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I still think you should grab yourself a CD-R or something
<bioterror> and burn pfSense or another that kind of program
<bioterror> s/program/operating system/
<bioterror> and do it with that
<bigdad1e> im out of cdrs lol ive burnt so many not relising
<hyperair> yeah
<bioterror> do you have a usb sticks?
<bigdad1e> they dont have usb
<bigdad1e> DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment this is already installed
<bigdad1e> guidedog?
<bigdad1e> network -config?
<bioterror> bigdad1e, why you're not using a adsl modem or what ever connection you have in a routing mode
<bigdad1e> ??
<bigdad1e> how do i set up an ftp server?
<bigdad1e> forget it im going to bed been up way too long. thanks for your help
<kaemo> can any1 tell me why fonts are so different from each other? these are both gtk apps afaik
<kaemo> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8370/201011221218241280x1024.png
<bigdad1e_> is anyone in here
<bioterror> you should be in bed
<bioterror> bigdad1e_, back to sleep!
<bigdad1e_> should be cant sleep
<bioterror> hahaha
<bigdad1e_> thinking about how to finish this damn server
<bigdad1e_> lol
<bioterror> I know that feeling
<bigdad1e_> its driving me instane
<bigdad1e_> why do i get that fatal config error
<bigdad1e_> everytime i try to install anything
<bigdad1e_> got any hints?
<bigdad1e_> does anyone know how i can get rid of the error when i am installing any dhcp server
<bioterror> bigdad1e_, make a clean installation
<bioterror> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<bioterror> actually that's not that hard
<bioterror> bigdad1e_, fresh install takes around 20minutes
<Kurdistan> bioterror, fresh install with usb instead of cd takes shorter amount of time. :)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> but his servers doesnt have usb's
<Kurdistan> I see
<Asus1991> Hello, what can I use to view my system logs on lubuntu?
<Neosano> yay
<Neosano> I broke my lubuntu in 5 minutes..
<head_victim> What broke?
<Neosano> oh not yet.. wait..
<Neosano> I'll kill it..
<head_victim> Hah well of course you can if you're trying to.
<Neosano> hmm
<Neosano> just wondering
<Neosano> what is CPUFreq frontend
<Neosano> it's possible to add it to the panel
<Neosano> but.. it's completely useless... or did I miss something?
<Neosano> and really.. I hate it
<Neosano> I have reaaallyy old laptop
<Neosano> and when cpu is on powersave - it's ok
<head_victim> Ah never tried and the only lubuntu I have is on a VM for now which probably won't work.
<Neosano> but when it goes to performance it just shuts down because of the overheat
<Neosano> ...
<Neosano> and f***...
<Neosano> by default it uses ondemand, which isn't enough for me
<head_victim> Actually I lie. I have a laptop here.
<Neosano> I installed cpufreqd and cpufreq-utils
<Neosano> and now I can't do anything..
<Neosano> this damn panel applet says it's in powersave, really it is not
<head_victim> I'll go install them on my laptop and see.
<Neosano> :o
<Neosano> I think installing cpufreq-utils is enough
<Neosano> but I installed cpufreqd
<Neosano> now I removed it, but it broke something :<
<head_victim> Neosano: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=104 that might be useful.
<Neosano> why can't we have a little icon in our panel which will take care of everything about cpu governors........
<Neosano> and wireless is not working..... come ooooooooon.......
<head_victim> Well I tried but apparently I have no known cpufreq driver active on my cpu.
<Neosano> OH
<Neosano> YAY
<Neosano> now wireless is working
<Neosano> MYSTERY
<Neosano> yes I love it.
#lubuntu 2010-11-23
<jv__> hi, without installing the latest pcmanfm, how can i resize photos inside folders?
<jv__> I mean, not terminal
<jv__> 0.9.9 resizes but i can't find a deb and don't have time to compile it
<head_victim> As in scale the pictures or?
<jv__> yes, like resize to 50% or in inches
<jv__> nothing special, just resize
<jv__> the other thing is I use dual monitors and have to reset my resolution every time I log in
<jv__> not really a big deal, though..just annoying
<head_victim> Didn't know the scale thing was available at all
<jv__> I used to edit xorg.conf but now htings changed
<jv__> hearc it does in 0.9.9
<jv__> AH! foud something
<jv__>  PCManFM-mod
<head_victim> Well there you go, teaching me stuff now
<jv__> damn! I knew I should have followed computers innstead of construction ;)
<head_victim> Hah yeah I am regretting not studying IT at uni.
<jv__> lte
<zabracks> hey guys, was wondering if anybody here has experience with oem mode/oem-config in lubuntu.
<head_victim> Never used it sorry
<kaemo> ey peepz
<kaemo> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8370/201011221218241280x1024.png
<kaemo> do you know where does difference in fonts might come from? ;>
<phillw> kaemo: sorry, I do not.
<nchomsky> pcman7win7?
<nchomsky> !!!!
<nchomsky> you and mint?
<kosaidpo> hello guys i dont kno when i try to upgrade i got this i have to remove my previous kernel http://pastebin.com/C9CseAs3
<kosaidpo> any idea why
<bioterror> normal
<mark76> Yeah
<bioterror> but now off to bed
<kosaidpo> bioterror: hi why ??i tho ican keep my previous kernel
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> sometimes those are removed, dunno why
<bioterror> it just happens :D
<bioterror> does aptitude do a autoremove? :D
<kosaidpo> cus im afraid if ll face some trouble with this new one then ibe all lost with it
<bioterror> well
<kosaidpo> uhm not sure no idea ?? why apt-get does it ?
<bioterror> you can always chroot
<bioterror> but laters ,)
<kosaidpo> bioterror: ihave never get what that chroot cmmd is for :P
<phillw> kosaidpo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<kosaidpo> phillw: i kina get , correct me please i  need to chroot my install so when i upgrade the uptitude commadne will foun nethin to remove right ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: chroot will keep everything there safe, so you can have a 'play'; if everything is okay, then allow it to update you kernel.
<kosaidpo> uhmm so it kinda make a copy in the other folder then is it ??
<kosaidpo> phillw: the thing is it asked me to agree to remove my actual kernel if iwanna upgrade it
<phillw> as close as, yes. chroot does get a bit involved, do you have a newer kernel, if not, keep a live cd to hand as if it all goes wrong, it's not too hard install a kernel, but if once you reboot there is no kernel found, you will need your live cd
<kosaidpo> yeh ive one that b4 but with keepin my actual kernel and i ont have any lbuntu CD :P
<phillw> kosaidpo: if it's asking to remove your current kernel, I always have a lubuntu cd handy :)
<kosaidpo> good for you not me tho but i have the 10.04 ubuntu cd's  tho
<kosaidpo> its okay i guess i wont upgrade
<phillw> kosaidpo: if you cd /boot, you will see your list of kernels
<kosaidpo> im ok with this install tho
<kosaidpo> thnaks pih
<kosaidpo> phillw:
<kosaidpo> thanks phillw
<kosaidpo> peace out
<fatharrahman> I typed sudu apt-get install lubuntu-desktop but computer answered ; E: invalid operation iubuntu-desktop what's rong please??
<fatharrahman> sudo I mean
<fatharrahman> any help?
<fatharrahman> please
<mark76> That is weird
<mark76> Ah! It's lubuntu. Not iubuntu
<fatharrahman> yes
<mark76> You must have pressed the i by mistake
<fatharrahman> no am sure lubuntu
<fatharrahman> L
<mark76> Try it again
<fatharrahman> ok
<mark76> Small l
<fatharrahman> oh
<fatharrahman> it is working
<fatharrahman> do you have a magic ;)
<fatharrahman> thank you
<mark76> What did you do differently this time?
<fatharrahman> just retyped maybe you were right
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> Cool
<fatharrahman> thank you you are in the heart of knowing it thank you again
<mark76> No problem
<mark76> Just don't ask me how to set up your wi-fi :p
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> one Q please
<mark76> K
<mark76> Go on
<fatharrahman> my computer is 512 mb RAM is this way of installing lubuntu making it faster than Ubuntu ?
<fatharrahman> I mean
<mark76> Well it'll be lighter
<fatharrahman> is it like installing lubuntu
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> do you mean no need to download lubuntu any more ?
<mark76> No
<fatharrahman> why
<fatharrahman> is it still Ubuntu with lubuntu skin?
<mark76> Because you've already installed it
<mark76> No. Log out and click on the session button in the log in
<mark76> There'll be a lubuntu option
<mark76> It's definitely not just Ubuntu with a new skin
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> what do you mean
<mark76> Just try it and see
<fatharrahman> ok
<mark76> I'm going to bed
<mark76> Night
#lubuntu 2010-11-24
<fatharrahman> night
<ubuntu> im installing of of usb i mad out of iso, i noticed i didnt see urban terror in synaptic, is lubuntu mabe not the best choice if i want to run opengl games, and wine?
<ubuntu> i noticed i didnt see urban terror in synaptic
<ubuntu> i dont know why that part wasnt in the first chat i typed
<ubuntu> i figured lubuntu, since its supposed to be "lighter", might allow me to not have a bunch of stuff i probably wont use anyway, but i hoped id still be able to have/add what things i knew id want
<szczur> we're using the same repository as ubuntu does
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> is it not showing cause im on live?
<szczur> i don't have it, too
<szczur> i recommend you using the playdeb
<szczur> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/
<ubuntu> i couldve sworn i saw it in ubuntu 10.04 and/or 10.10
<szczur> it's the repository with games for ubuntu
<szczur> i don't see it in mine
<ubuntu> ok thanks, after install ill check it out, also, if i install a game or other app tha eeds 3d accel and opengl will it be selected as a dependecie?
<bioterror> have you installed your desired 3D drivers
<szczur> you need to install the drivers
<bioterror> fglrx or xfree86-xserver-nvidia whatever
<szczur> what graphic card do you have?
<ubuntu> i need opensource for ati [im on radeon 9600
<ubuntu> szczur, i have a radeon 9600
<bioterror> :G
<ubuntu> szczur, im pretty sure i need open source drivers, as fglrx has droped my card
<bioterror> greetings frm the past
<bioterror> and those drivers are?
<bioterror> not hdreadeon ;)
<ubuntu> ?
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/radeon.txt
<szczur> this should give you accelerated opensource drivers
<ubuntu> i have to ask is experimental i see something along the lines of latest dev/unstable?
<ubuntu> szczur,  i have to ask is experimental i see something along the lines of latest dev/unstable?
<szczur> these are recent drivers from XServer code repository
<szczur> it may be unstable
<ubuntu> how do i get latest stable?
<ubuntu> szczur,  if such a thing exists in this case
<ubuntu> well install is done, ill return if i need more help
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> o by the way, my handle will be vic20gmr, in case thats of consequence
<zaltarias> hello
<zaltarias> so what do you think about the 10.10 verison?
<zaltarias> kay this channel is dead
<mark76> Hello
<vic20gmr> szczur, how do i get the playdeb thing to work? i tried to install the playdeb pkg, and i also tried the first command in the howto on the page
<szczur> vic20gmr, easy way it to install the package provided on their website and then doing apt-get update
<szczur> which should update the package list
<vic20gmr> szczur, you mean install their pkg by clicking on "install playdeb package", right? if so i did that, so now im going to try to update
<szczur> after installing the package you should see something like this > http://szczur.ath.cx/source1.png
<vic20gmr> "link appears to be broken"
<szczur> Synaptic > Preferences > Repositories > Other software tab
<szczur> ahhh sorry
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/source1.png
<szczur> now it should work
<szczur> :)
<vic20gmr> well, i didnt
<vic20gmr> that looks like the sources thing in ubuntu, but i dont see the counterpart in lubuntu
<vic20gmr> software sources, that is
<szczur> yeah
<szczur> run synaptic and click on preferences > Repositories
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/synaptic.png
<szczur> i know it is in polish but it should be locate din the same place
<szczur> if it looks different from software sources please install software-properties-gtk
<vic20gmr> the window looks the same, its the same thing, but i dont see any entry that is obviously playdeb
<szczur> i highlighted the entry that you should have after installing the package
<szczur> there should be written deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb games
<szczur> if not
<szczur> please download http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<vic20gmr> i dont have it
<szczur> and install it one more time :)
<szczur> and then do sudo apt-get update
<vic20gmr> i do have two things at the bttom of chrome [i pushed the instaall getdeb package button twice]
<vic20gmr> well i did before i quit it, and restarted it
<szczur> you should go to the download folder
<szczur> probably located in your home
<szczur> or
<szczur> do just this
<szczur> wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<szczur> sudo dpkg -i playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<szczur> in the terminal
<vic20gmr> it was in my home in downloads :)
<szczur> :)
<vic20gmr> szczur, by the way you have a ton of repos in your list, hehe
<szczur> yeah, i know :)
<szczur> little messy in there :)
<vic20gmr> heh
<szczur> MOCP playing: Village People -  Macho Man - no album - 00:10/05:14
<szczur> :>
<vic20gmr> szczur, i did a reload in synaptic and it gripes about gpg
<vic20gmr> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<vic20gmr> can i just copy|paste the command line form the website instructions?
<vic20gmr> from*
<szczur> vic20gmr, please unchek "independent" in software sources
<vic20gmr> ok
<vic20gmr> it was already checked
<szczur> uncheck it
<vic20gmr> o heh
<szczur> vic20gmr, and what's the progress?
<vic20gmr> i cant just click on the buttons on the page, kinda strange? - but i di search in synaptic, urban terror showed up, so i selected it, it selected depndencies, and looks as though its installing
<szczur> great
<vic20gmr> when i click the "install" button for it, i get a message that some program needs to run, but im just given another chromium window with start page
<vic20gmr> is this "normal?
<szczur> for the installation through the browser by clicking the install button
<szczur> install apturl package
<vic20gmr> ok
<szczur> it should work then
 * szczur don't trust browser as much to let them do anything with my sources or packages :)
<vic20gmr> szczur, getting apt-url, and company
<vic20gmr> be right back
<szczur> mkay
<vic20gmr> i suppose im back now
<vic20gmr> szczur, well that just as well, its not behaving any differently anyway
<szczur> hmm, then i don't know
<szczur> but you can use synaptic to instal these packages
<szczur> so it's not a huge letdown
<szczur> hmmm, he left :/
#lubuntu 2010-11-25
<L2-D2> is there a torrent of lucid?
<L2-D2> lolwiki i'm stupid >.<
<Bersis> Turkce bilen var mi?
<Bersis> Anybody know is Turkish in here ?
<bioterror> my father in law is turkish :D
<phillw> bioterror: a little too late, it's amazing how they hang around for all of 2 minutes, I don't even bother going onto other channels to get someone fluent anymore, because by the time I have they've logged off :\
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> damn adhd generation
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> lol
<bioterror> no patience at all
<bioterror> "I WANT EVERYTHING AND I WANT IT NOW!"
<turtle_> have many people messed around with conky?
<bioterror> some of us
<turtle_> have you got your wireless info to display?
<bioterror> yes
<turtle_> what syntax did you use to display strength & ssid?
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536201/
<bioterror> my conkywonky!
<turtle_> lol thx
<turtle_> hmm thats the same i use
<turtle_> but eth1 instead of wlan0
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/conky.png looks like that
<turtle_> but strength gives me unk
<turtle_> and ssid is blank
<turtle_> brb
<turtle_> but i know its the right controller as i get up/down speeds
<bioterror> possible
<bioterror> drivers doesnt tell those informations or something
<turtle_> hmmm
<turtle_> bioterror: cool vader background
<bioterror> actually pink floyd :D
<bioterror> actually pink floyd :D
<bioterror> ohop
<turtle_> I'm stealing your battery info because i'm too lazy to look for the tags myself :P
<turtle_> how did you get network to appear right down the bottom?
<turtle_> hmmm nope my battery must be called something else
<turtle_> is there a function to find out what it is?
<turtle_> nvm I sorted it, but i'm still intrigued by your network being right down the bottom
<bioterror> turtle_, enter enter enter enter enter :D
<bioterror> lots of enter's :D
<turtle_> lol
<turtle_> simple yet effective
<turtle_> i'm screwing around with cpu temp now. you use acpi?
<bioterror> I use lm-sensors
<turtle_> did you have to start module-init-tools?
<bioterror> no?
<turtle_> ok rad it just told me i might have to
<turtle_> whoops doing hwmon 1 temp 1 killed conky
<turtle_> lm-sensors says it is temp1 though :S
<turtle_> my line is - Temp: $alignr $temp1
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey UndiFineD
<bioterror> mark76, some problems?
<mark76> I'm wondering how to go about starting a lubuntu-offtopic-offtopic IRC channel
<mark76> :)
<felixggenest> hello! I just installed Lubuntu on my computer : very great!!
<felixggenest> But there is a lot of softwares I do not want...
<felixggenest> If I go on Synaptic to delete them, I can't
<felixggenest> because there is a dependance on lubuntu-desktop
<felixggenest> how can I delete these softwares without delete Lubuntu?
<gilir> felixggenest, yes, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<toadinthehole> need help with printer drivers. got samsung ml-1640. trying cups. i can get the printer to whirr but nothing comes out of it!! no paper feeds or anything like that!
<UndiFineD> o/
<UndiFineD> heh mark76
#lubuntu 2010-11-26
<jonathan> can i install all four of the major ubuntu desktops side by side in lubuntu(GNOME, XFCE, LXDE, and KDE)
<UndiFineD> jonathan, I have install default gnome, kde, une, xfce, edubuntu, studiobuntu and a whole bunch of extras
<UndiFineD> it would supprise me it it could not handle lxde next to it
<jonathan> because i'm trying to get compositing workin
<jonathan> can i move my desktop icons?
<szczur> jonathan, not in version included in repositories
<szczur> but you will be able to move them with the latest relase
<szczur> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=811
<jonathan> i saw that page, is it avalible yet?
<jonathan> if anything how do i get to thier git repo?
<szczur> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pcmanfm/develop
<szczur> or download the snapshots from http://pcmanfm.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=pcmanfm/pcmanfm;a=tree
<szczur> and http://pcmanfm.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=pcmanfm/libfm;a=tree
<jonathan> so so i just copy and paste into new files on my computer?
<szczur> use the command on the develop page
<szczur> or use snapshot link in the tree wiev
<szczur> either way you're going to get latest source code
<szczur> of pcmanfm and libfm
<jonathan> and lxde does not support compositing, right?
<jonathan> skd;a
<PhilipZura> I can't believe it!! it's bioterror :DD
<bioterror> w00t
<bioterror> PhilipZura, can I help you?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anyone using hotot ??
<kosaidpo> i dont kno why icant open links in hotot
<bioterror> http://hotot.org/get_hotot.html
<bioterror> hard to use, if I dont see even a source code for a download
<kosaidpo> bioterror: i have it already installed :P
<bioterror> good for you
<kosaidpo> bioterror: but not too much since i cant open url's
<bioterror> tell the problem to the hotot's developers?
<kosaidpo> yeh but when i wont find a solution tho not now
 * kosaidpo still in the seachin process
<kosaidpo> thanks bioterror
<kosaidpo> bioterror: guess wht im upgradin to the new kernel and its emovin my old one i dont what im lookin for maybe for a non-workin system : (
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it's normal, I think
<kosaidpo> uhmm
<kosaidpo> well i find it not nomal to say that in order to upgrade to next kernel i have to remove my actual one
<bioterror> I think it's normal if there has been security problems or something like that with the previous one
<kosaidpo> guys my skype get on the top on my screen so icant drag it at all
<kosaidpo> anyone konws how ican do it
#lubuntu 2010-11-27
<Bookman> I see when I start 'update manager' that 10.10 is available.  Is this a proven update?
<Bookman> Anyone around?
<phillw> Bookman: yes it is proven to work, if you are currently running 10.04
<phillw> it will say ubuntu, but will actually install lubuntu 10.10
<Bookman> I trusted in that and am in the middle of installing!
<Bookman> lets see where it takes me.
<Bookman> How is Lubuntu taking off?
<phillw> Bookman: it's doing quietly well, the support team is small, so we do not want to be over-run with new comers.
<Bookman> Cool.  I know I enjoy it!
<phillw> Bookman: http://distrowatch.com/ we're at #11
<Bookman> That is fantastic....
<phillw> Bookman: you have been sent an invite
<Bookman> I joined
<aSSogueroZen_SX> guys, lxde is fully usable for day-to-day use?
<BWMerlin> i have installed lubuntu 10.10 inside vmware, i choose the encrypt home folder option and now i dont have anything other then a text file saying to run another file or run a command via terminal but i cant find a shortcut to open terminal and double clicking on the file that needs to be run does nothing
<aSSogueroZen_SX> guys, lxde is fully usable for day-to-day use actually?
<stlsaint> aSSogueroZen_SX: yes
<stlsaint> aSSogueroZen_SX: the lxde environment is fully stable
<BWMerlin> i am having a problem with lubuntu
<BWMerlin> i have nothing, all i have is a home folder telling me to run this file to set up home folder encryption but i cant run it
<BWMerlin> how do i open a terminal using keyboard short cuts or some other way?
<Topy44> BWMerlin: ctr-alt-t
<Topy44> though that is handled by lxpanel i think, so it might not work if lxpanel isnt working (not sure though)
<Topy44> you can also try ctrl-alt-(any f-key) to switch to text terminal
<Topy44> that should work
<BWMerlin> nothing
<BWMerlin> cant even click on most things
<BWMerlin> cant click on chrome
<BWMerlin> but can click on folders
<BWMerlin> run command doesnt work
<BWMerlin> ctrl alt fx doesnt work
<Topy44> ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt work?
<Topy44> thats...odd
<BWMerlin> nope
<bioterror> alt+f2 is launch
<bioterror> it should be in openbox
<BWMerlin> nope
<BWMerlin> anyone else have any ideas about how i can get my home folder encryption working?
<mark76> Did Freenode just have a fit?
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> who wants to laugh
<kosaidpo> im stucked like this and idk how to dag my main's skype window
<kosaidpo> http://min.us/mvbwN2E
<kosaidpo> can someone please tell me how
<szczur> kosaidpo, hold alt and move your window by clicking and dragging everywhere
<szczur> left alt
<kosaidpo> szczur: WOW thanks a lot i've been stugglin with it for days and i was like its okay since its only the nav menu but now it was kind of the quarter of the windows as you can see
<kosaidpo> szczur: you use hotot ??
<szczur> naah
<kosaidpo> szczur: i cant open up my Url in it
<szczur> don't even know what is this :P
<kosaidpo> any idea why
<kosaidpo> ohh then i guess you dont use twitter if you do then you shud be missin out a nice twitter client
<szczur> naah, i don't like microblogging
<szczur> i don't like blogging too as well as vlogging etc. :P
<kosaidpo> szczur: uhmm okay still cool stay away fom Buzz
<kosaidpo> szczur: well thanks again : )
<szczur> no problem
<mark76> Has anyone managed to get auto user working on LXDM?
<szczur> mark76, edit /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf file
<mark76> PAtebin your lxdm.conf file for me :)
<mark76> Pastebin
<szczur> http://pastebin.com/3AAPFfhE
<mark76> Ta szczur
<Kurdistan> hey mark
<Kurdistan> :) why are you not in the off-topic section?
<mark76> I am
<mark76> HAng on
<mark76> Reboot
<Kurdistan> :) ok
<mark76> szczur:  Xsession: unable to launch "Lubuntu" X session --- "Lubuntu" not found; falling
<mark76> back to default session.
<Kurdistan> problem mark?
<mark76> Trying to set lxdm up for semi auto login
<mark76> BIAB
<Kurdistan> mark I see. dont know. sorry.
<Kurdistan> only one account here
<Kurdistan> I am really impressed by granola. my new favorit application in lubuntu.
<Edstein> I'm going to put Lubuntu on an Athlon 1.1GHz with 384 MB of RAM, I have 10.04, is there any compelling reason to download 10.10?
<Kurdistan> Edstein, for me lubuntu 10.10 works better then 10.04.
<Edstein> Are there any snafus I need to be aware of that aren't in the release notes?  Should I format ext4 or is 3 a better choice?
<Kurdistan> before in lubuntu 10.04 I had brighntess problem
<Kurdistan> and some hot-key
<Kurdistan> Edstein I have used ext4 sence 9.10
<Kurdistan> never failed
<Edstein> Kurdistan, is it any faster?  This is a desktop system and going to a grandmother for basic internet access. Hot-keys probably aren't an issue.  I'm down for ext4, I think long fscks would confuse her.
<Kurdistan> Edstein, lubuntu is faster then ubuntu. pretty much.
<Edstein> I'm just wondering if 10.10 would be faster than 10.04 Lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> Edstein, I have never had any problem with fsck under ubuntu/lubuntu but in linuxmint it was a hell. the new linuxmint gnome worked better but I always fall back to lubuntu when I try around.
<Kurdistan> Edstein, faster in boot-time?
<Edstein> More, general responsiveness, really, Kurdistan.
<Kurdistan> Edstein, it is the same.
<Edstein> What is compelling for me about 10.04 is that it is a LTS release, while a maverick desktop would stop getting updates after 18 months, I think I'll stick with 10.04.
<Kurdistan> if you compare lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. But if you compare lubuntu to ubuntu it is faster in all the areas.
<Edstein> No doubt there, especially if you compare it to Mint on an older system.  I set up Lubuntu on a PIV with only 256 MB of RAM and after updates and rebooting was pleasantly surprised how responsive it was.
<Kurdistan> Edstein, stay with lubuntu 10.04 for your granny. good choose. :P
<Edstein> Thanks Kurdistan.
<Kurdistan> Edstein, np.
<Kurdistan> bye every body.
<kosaidpo> hey guys whats that option that let firefox launch up offline ??
<mark76> I can't do it and I'm not going to try again
<mark76> It's impossible to set up semi-auto login on Lubuntu
#lubuntu 2010-11-28
<basso> so whats up?
<Bookman> How do I change my keyboard settings?  I want to be able to use my 'special keys' like my volume keys.
<stlsaint> Bookman: are you talking about changing the keyboard layout?
<stlsaint> Bookman: System>Preference>Keyboard
<Bookman> I don't have System
<Bookman> I have Preferences>Keyboard and Mouse
<Bookman> but it does not have an option/ability to change the layout.
<BWMerlin> i am having problems with lubuntu, i cant do anything (literally)
<BWMerlin> i can open file manager, click on the menu and restart lubuntu and that is it
<stlsaint> BWMerlin: you are on Lubuntu?
<BWMerlin> atm windows with lubuntu inside vmware
<stlsaint> Bookman: what distro are you on?
<Bookman> Lubuntu
<stlsaint> aye, sorry for asking, should have known :D
<stlsaint> BWMerlin: are you able to open any applications?
<Bookman> No problem.  googling the problem here and there seems to be no way to change the keyboard layout.  At least through a gui application.
<stlsaint> Bookman: sorry as im not on my lubuntu install atm,
<stlsaint> Bookman: do you have a /etc/default/keyboard config?
<BWMerlin> stlsaint: nope, the "start" meny has run and logout
<BWMerlin> i cant open chrome
<BWMerlin> and my home folders has a read me telling me to set up home folder encryption and the file i am suppose to run to set it up
<Bookman> stlsaint, nope, no /etc/default/keyboard
<BWMerlin> i cant run the file and i cant access a terminal promot
<stlsaint> BWMerlin: that sounds like a faulty install
<BWMerlin> ooo
<BWMerlin> ok
<BWMerlin> reinstall it is
<phillw> Bookman: there is a new lxkeymap coming out, it's only available in the development ppa at the moment. please be patient :)
<stlsaint> phillw: can the keyboard layout be changed in the control center?
<Bookman> phillw, no worries at all!
<phillw> stlsaint: not at present, it can be done via CLI, but I've long since forgotten how to do it. with lxkeymap it will be a gui
<stlsaint> Bookman: yes the keymap can be changed via cli
<Bookman> setxkbmap
<Bookman> But I can put up with no volume keys until the lxkeymap is ready!
<phillw> Bookman: it's in the ppa for 11.04 lubuntu is now in the 'tweaking' things stage of its young existance, and paper-cuts are a real PITA
<stlsaint> Bookman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<phillw> Bookman: http://pastebin.com/PxBQu9vN
 * phillw just takes me a while to dig through the archived email stuff :)
<BWMerlin> this is the second time I have noticed this, but the choose your location map is very laggy
<Bookman> phillw, I'm not sure I understand what you are showing me there.
<Bookman> stlsaint, Nice, but I don't see my keyboard config in there.  Compaq R4000 laptop.
<Bookman> phillw, is there a ppa that I should be adding?  I don't mind testing versions.  This is my play laptop!
<phillw> Bookman: before you add a ppa, can you add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers#ppa-purge
<stlsaint> phillw: hey i meant to ask you about that, there is a ppa-purge on webupd8, is there a difference between the lubuntu ppa and the one on webup8?
<stlsaint> phillw: oh, this seems to be a lubuntu specific ppa, where is this ppa hosted at?
<Bookman> phillw, so I should purge first?
<phillw> stlsaint: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<stlsaint> oh never mind
<stlsaint> Bookman: no, only purge after you have added a ppa that has caused a issue with your system
<Bookman> phillw, sorry, but a little confused.  You are asking me to add a purge?
<stlsaint> Bookman: did you read the wiki page?
<stlsaint> Bookman: the purge application is only used when a ppa causes issues with system
<Bookman> stlsaint, yes, I understood that.  Just a little confused over phillw last message to me. "before you add a ppa, can you add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers#ppa-purge"
<Bookman> How do I add a purge?
<phillw> Bookman: having ppa purge on BEFORE you need it is a good idea :)
<Bookman> Ah, got it now!
<Bookman> (sorry, easily confused sometimes)
<Bookman> purge installed
<BWMerlin> i think my ubuntu install borked again
<BWMerlin> its been saying that system is shutting down for 10 mins now
<stlsaint> BWMerlin: in vm still?
<BWMerlin> yep
<stlsaint> BWMerlin: just reset the machine and boot into it again
<Bookman> phillw, Ok, purge installed.  Is there a testing ppa now?
<phillw> Bookman: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<Bookman> phillw, excellent, thanks.
<Bookman> phillw, I see that it supports languages, but not layouts.
<phillw> Bookman: it's still a developement ppa :)
<Bookman> Good progress though !
<Bookman> Man, I just love how my laptop runs so cool with Lubuntu compared to Ubuntu.  I think I'll install it on my wife's machine tonight
<phillw> Bookman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved do get registered and chip in, it's not a mailing list that will send you 100's of mails a day.
<Bookman> phillw, I guess it is about time that I did!
<Bookman> hey, I have the wife's machince but it does not have a working cd drive anymore.  Is there a way to install Lunbuntu on it?
<phillw> an external usb cd drive?
<Bookman> damn, left it at work....
<Bookman> Ubuntu causes that machine to run so hot.
<phillw> if the computer can boot from usb stick then you can make one of those.
<Bookman> Yeah, I don't have one of those either!
<phillw> Bookman: then you're like a turkey at Christmas .... stuffed :P
<Bookman> hahaha, yeah, I thought so.
<phillw> Bookman: you can install lubuntu and remove gnome if it has internet access
<phillw> Bookman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<phillw> Bookman: we're nice like that :)
<Bookman> Holy, you are just full of info!
<BWMerlin> gah
<BWMerlin> lubuntu is broken again
<BWMerlin> im starting to think the way im installing it has something to do with it
<phillw> BWMerlin: have you run the self test on the CD?
<BWMerlin> im using the iso
<BWMerlin> but i can run that i guess
<BWMerlin> ok the cd check said no errors
<phillw> BWMerlin: if it is not installing correctly, you may need to clean the cd drive lens, If you can get hold of one - Clean the CD drive with a CD-Drive cleansing CD, burning an ISO CD requires far greater precision than burning, say, a music CD. ( just type in cd lens cleaner into your favourite search engine, they can be bought for about 3 USD / 1 GBP)
<BWMerlin> phillw: maybe i should of said earlier this is all inside vmware so im just using the iso no need to burn it
<phillw> as there are two leds on a cd/rw drive, it is possible one of them is a bit dirty.
<phillw> BWMerlin: I have no knowledge of vmware, sorry.
<BWMerlin> it installs
<phillw> BWMerlin: you can ask on #ubuntu-beginners one of the people on there may be familiar with vmware.
<BWMerlin> but i dont get a populated "start" menu
<BWMerlin> and nothing runs
<BWMerlin> i can open my home folder and see the readme about encrypting my drive and the file i need to run to do it but it doesnt run
<BWMerlin> and i cant open anyting
<phillw> have you md5'd the iso?
<BWMerlin> nope will do that now
<phillw> although if the self test reports okay, it should be okay.
<BWMerlin> where can i find the lubuntu md5 sum?
<BWMerlin> ok the sums work out
<phillw> BWMerlin: if the md5 is okay (which is suspected it would) it is a VMware issue, I'm sorry but I have no experience of it. see if any one on  #ubuntu-beginners has experience with using it.
<BWMerlin> im going to try something
<BWMerlin> im thinking that 3 things might be messing it up
<BWMerlin> im going to try installing it without home folder encryption, not getting updates and not using 3rd party drivers
<phillw> BWMerlin: it's always wise to resort to basics if you are having a problem :)
<BWMerlin> being a vm its easy to spin up a new one
<BWMerlin> phillw: this is looking much better
<BWMerlin> one of those three things (or possibly all of them together) screwed up my install
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi leszek
<annihilator> is there a 64bit version of lubuntu?  if not can i get the same effect if i install cmdline ubuntu and then aptget the lxde desktop? and get the same distro package?
<bioterror> install mini.iso 64bit
<bioterror> and then lubuntu
<phillw> annihilator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall covers using the 64bit kernel.
<bioterror> take the 10.10 64bit ;)
<annihilator> thx
<annihilator> phillw: doing the instructions you gave me does that will allow me to run 64bit programs? under the lxde desktop?
<annihilator> and i have another question does linux support sharememory videocards?
<annihilator> lubuntu to be specific of course
<phillw> all the programmes are cross compiled in both 32 and 64 bit, it will pull in the 64 bit versions.
<phillw> annihilator: I've never heard of those cards, but as the video cards are supported by the kernel and not the desktop environment they should be fine if they work on any flavour of ubuntu.
<annihilator> phillw: intel video cards are shared memory
<phillw> i have an intel shared memory graphics chip on my laptop, never had a problem :)
<annihilator> they use the ram as video memory but i have an nvidia card with 256 dedicated but in windows i can allow it to use the unused portion of my memory in the 32bit version
<bioterror> graphics cards which takes memory from computer RAM
<bioterror> my laptop has one
<annihilator> so i have about 1.5gb of video memory  (256 dedicated and the rest is shared memory) that is why i was asking
<phillw> bioterror: ^^ :)
<annihilator> cause if i use the 32bit version of (l)ubuntu and get the same effect i will just go down that route
<bioterror> you can adjust those from BIOS?
<annihilator> no
<bioterror> how much ram does the GPU take from RAM
<annihilator> it is autocontrolled by bios but i can overide through the nvidia driver
<annihilator> it uses 1.5gb of system memory
<bioterror> what
<annihilator> you asked how much ram my gpu uses
<annihilator> it uses 1.5gb
<bioterror> :o
<annihilator> which gives me a total of 1.791gb
<bioterror> my desktop has only 512MB ;)
<annihilator> i have 4gb of ram and my nvidia drivers allocates 1gb of system memory between the cpu and gpu as needed
<annihilator> the other .5 is added to the 256mb of the gpu
<annihilator> but trying to get the same effect in ubuntu might prove difficult but since it is a nividia card i might be able to accomplish that but only if nix supports it
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Goodgame> bonjour
<phillw> annihilator: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 is also a great resource.
<Goodgame> la commande pour chercher les paquets contenant un mot précis sous ubuntu c'est quoi de nouveau?
<phillw> Goodgame: english, please. My french is very poor :)
<Goodgame> how shit wrong channel
<bioterror> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<Goodgame> sorry
<Goodgame> another question
<Goodgame> when I create another virtual desktop it disapears at the reboot, this isn't normal is it?
<bioterror> you mean third workspace?
<Goodgame> yes
<bioterror> nano .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror>   <desktops>
<bioterror> <number>2</number>
<bioterror> change that
<Goodgame> thanks
<Goodgame> gotta reboot to make it ok?
<bioterror> log off and log in
<bioterror> we're not using windows 95 or 98
<bioterror> :;)
<Goodgame> another question
<Goodgame> what is they keyboard combinaison in chromium to go to the adress bar
<bioterror> ctrl+l
<bioterror> like in firefox & opera
<Goodgame> ok thanks
<Goodgame> do you know rhythmbox?
<bioterror> yes, but I dont use it
<Goodgame> ok
<Bookman> Has anyone ever installed xPlane on Lubuntu before?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> and it's not in the repos :D
<Bookman> I am getting the following:  error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bookman> bioterror, I understand it is not in the repos, but I am sure one can install software outside the repos?
<Bookman> Ah, it seems to be a fault with Ubuntu distros.  some error with the openal package.....
<bioterror> :DDDDDDDDDDDdd
<bioterror> works now
<bioterror> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1 /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0
<bioterror> there you go
<bioterror> happy gaming
<Bookman> Tried that...no go
<bioterror> it is a go
<bioterror> I can confirm it with my Lubuntu 10.10
<Bookman> ln: target `/usr/lib/libopenal.so.0' is not a directory
<Bookman> So maybe not all installations are equal?
<bioterror> so how about installing some libraries?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install libopenal1
<Bookman> Done that
<bioterror> then you should have that
<Bookman> hmmm....
<bioterror> and you have so.1 which you're linking as .01
<bioterror> so.0
<bioterror> so w00t w00t
<bioterror> you cant make 0 from 0
<bioterror> right?
<Bookman> ?
<bioterror> $ ls /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1
<bioterror> does that command reply you something
<Bookman> Ah, I got you.  I copied from their own website and pasted to terminal.  I now copied what you gave me and it is working.  Thanks!
<bioterror> ofcourse it works if I say it ;)
<Bookman> There you go!
<bioterror> happy downloading
<Bookman> Thanks again.  Appreciate the help!
<Bookman> Oh, one last thing...how do I change my clock to a 12 hour clock?
<bioterror> digital clock settings
<bioterror> when you right click it
<bioterror> and change clock format to %h:%m%p
<bioterror> sorry
<Bookman> Does that 'st'?ick
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> trying to remember
<Bookman> Yeah, that did not work!
<bioterror> it's %I:%M%p
<Bookman> And it is done!  Thanks yet again.
<Bookman> Now, is it 'sticky'?
<bioterror> should be
<Bookman> Awesome
#lubuntu 2011-11-21
<psychx-> can someone do me a favor and try to view this website? i am trying to play a game with my sister and it's not loading, not sure if there is something wrong with my java or something: http://board-games.pogo.com/games/monopoly#
<wxl> psychx-: i can see it
<wxl> which game?
<psychx-> hey
<psychx-> monopoly multiplayer
<psychx-> it starts to load, shows an ad, then sits there for a minute; and finally says that there was a problem
<wxl> loading
<psychx-> :] thx
<wxl> i'm there
<psychx-> it loaded up?
<wxl> yeppers
<psychx-> alright, hmm, how should i go about fixing this? im assuming it's java, but in synaptic it says i have java installed already.
<wxl> well #1 i'm running firefox 7.0.1
<wxl> #2 icedtea-web 1.1.3-1ubuntu1.1
<psychx-> is that an alternative to java?
<wxl> #3:
<wxl> $ java -showversion
<wxl> java version "1.6.0_23"
<wxl> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10)
<wxl> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode, sharing)
<wxl> nope it's one of a few possibilities
<wxl> and i'm on 11.10
<psychx-> o ok
<wxl> also running backports and proposed
<psychx-> ok i have that java version installed
<psychx-> im using chromium, and im not sure what icedtea-web is
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<wxl> about:addons or about:plugins
<wxl> undoubtably you're using icedtea
<psychx-> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.3 (1.1.3-1ubuntu1.1))
<wxl> so we're on the same page there
<wxl> hm lemme check it out on chromium
<psychx-> ok
<psychx-> ty
<wxl> doing too many things at once here with too little ram
<wxl> bear with me :D
<wxl> huh weird
<wxl> not working
<wxl> you get an error about having problems loading?
<psychx-> sorry im back
<psychx-> yeah basically
<wxl> might be a chromium curse http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20087
<wxl> see the last few comments especially
<wxl> i never use chromium, so...
<psychx-> yeah i see it now
<psychx-> would you recommend firefox?
<wxl> as a long time user of firefox, yes
<wxl> but not everyone agrees with me
<psychx-> ok, ill give it a shot
<wxl> there was quite a heated argument going on the mailing list about which was better
<reflexrg> lubuntu
<reflexrg> remix
<psychx-> lol
<reflexrg> who's better?
<psychx-> Doesn't seem to be working in FireFox. I'll try rebooting.
<wxl> oh wow that's weird
<micahg> the java plugin should work in both browsers
<wxl> well it don't work for me in chromium tho i have no problem in firefox micahg
<micahg> I've seen bugs about flash not working either, I'll have to look into it when I get a chance, which versions are you running (Ubuntu/Chromium)
<wxl> Ubuntu? are you mad? 11.10 of lubuntu :D
<wxl> 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<wxl> ^^ chromium-brwoser
<wxl> s/ow/wo
<micahg> wxl: ok, well, I need to get 15.0.874.121 uploaded, maybe that will fix things, I know we had it working at some point
<wxl> micahg: let me know if you need a tester
<thornhill> help! help! anyone there!?
<thornhill> how do I show the users on the login screen?
<psychx-> i have a usb flash drive plugged in right now, how do i format it?
<psychx-> nvm installing gparted
<thornhill> I just installed lubuntu, but it doesn't show the users on the login screen. How do I show them?
<jita> How can i make the mouse scroll work in vim without having to set mouse=a ?
<wxl> what's wrong with mouse=a?
<bioterror> I think that mouse thingie distrubed my pastings, so I decided not to use it
<wxl> gvim
<jita> wxl, right clicking gvim, the menu only appears for a second :(
<wxl> right clicking? what on earth are you trying to do jita?
<jita> wxl, cut text ?
<wxl> "+x
<wxl> k bed calls
<ToeTag> hello, is this the right room for lubuntu support?
#lubuntu 2011-11-22
<kernel^klink> hi there
<kernel^klink> have ? if anyone is home
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to install a .run file, and I need to get out of the GUI, but I cant, I get this error message: root@Djiin:~# service gdm stop         gdm: unrecognized service Am I even using the right command?
<Unit193> Nope, service lxdm stop
<Osmodivs> Ah, GDM must be Gnome, eh?
<Osmodivs> I come from Ubuntu, you know
<Osmodivs> Unit193: Thank you
<Unit193> Yeah, GDM was default in Ubuntu and Xubuntu, Lubuntu has had LXDM
<Unit193> (Ubuntu and Xubuntu have already switched to lightdm, Lubuntu may next release)
<thornhillstaff> how do I change the name of a desktop shortcut.
<thornhillstaff> ?
<Unit193> May be able to right click and edit it, else you can just open a terminal and manually edit the file (Easy too)
<Raha> How do I configure my wireless connection? it usually pop out in the right-bottom of my screen. But now its gone/
<thornhillstaff> I opened the file and did a save as. I'm trying to rename the link for Gnumeric to Excel to help the luddites at work get with the program.
<Unit193> :D
<thornhillstaff> Anyways, saving as Excel.desktop doesn't work either.
<Unit193> No, there should be a Name=Gnumeric  section, just change that
<thornhillstaff> ok
<thornhillstaff> yes, that helps a lot!
<thornhillstaff> They will be so pleased that they now have Excel on Linux...
<Raha> How do I configure my wireless connection? it usually pop out in the right-bottom of my screen. But now its gone/
<Unit193> Raha: You should have a network applet. Is this a fresh install?>
<Unit193> thornhillstaff: They are not 100% compatible. You could always try installing in wine :P
<Raha> Yup, it is. But I cannot see any program named network applet
<Unit193> I upgraded and it didn't go well, that's the icon that sometimes isn't visible. Do you have a space inbetween icons?
<Unit193> Also, could be that your wireless isn't installed/no driver
<Raha> I take a look to system profiler and benchmark, and it does have the wireless and driver.
<Raha> nope, I am not seeing any space between icon
<Unit193> !wireless
<ubot5> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Raha> Thank you, I am really appreciate it.
<Raha> I think its diffirent
<Raha> different
<Raha> aince lubuntu and ubuntu use different GUI
<Unit193> Okay, well it doesn't quite seem like nm-applet is running, so how about hitting alt+F2 and typing   nm-applet
<Raha> wow, its work
<Raha> so the name of the application is nm-applet
<Raha> Thank You, and Happy Thanks Giving
<thornhillstaff> is there a lightweight presentation software that's good for lubuntu?
<Unit193> Wow... The only one I know of is Libre/OpenOffice and that isn't lightweight
<thornhillstaff> beamer, but I can't pass that off as Powerpoint...
<thornhillstaff> :D
<Unit193> LibreOffice is as close as you can get to MSO without having MSO
<thornhillstaff> yeah, I suppose I'm going to have to break down and install it, but my machine is only 500 MB
<thornhillstaff> RAM
<thornhillstaff> will it run?
<thornhillstaff> hello
<Unit193> Well... I've not used it on my Lubuntu install :P
<Unit193> You can always purge it if it doesn't work out
<thornhillstaff> Haha
<wxl> The Presentation view of AbiWord, which permits easy display of presentations created in AbiWord on "screen-sized" pages, is another feature not often found in word processors.
<wxl> ^^ from wikipedia
<wxl> http://www.ehow.com/how_7573993_make-slide-presentation-abiword.html
<thornhillstaff> thx
<thornhillstaff> wxl
<wxl> np
<wxl> never used it so don't complain at me if it sucks :D
<thornhillstaff> how do I click a link and open it in terminal?
<wxl> you mean open a link in chromium from lxterminal? ctrl-click
<thornhillstaff> thx, but I already copied and pasted
<Osmodivs> Hello. I installed the Cudatoolkit from nVdia's site. Now I want to install another .run file, but everytime I try to turn off the GUI,  the Monitor just shuts off, it recives no signal, and I cant acces any tty to execute the .run fiel, What could be wrong here? I a m using $sudo service lxdm stop
<Osmodivs> I guess it's NOT Lubuntu's fault, eh?
<Unit193> Try using Additional Drivers (aka, Jockey)
<Osmodivs> ¿¿¡¡JOCKEY??!!
<Osmodivs> I am using the 3D modeling suite called "Blender", I need to use the GPU renderer CYCLES, and I need CUDA, the latest drivers no reverse engineiring can provide
<Unit193> I'll just stick this here (A little different, but same idea) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<thornhillstaff> I can't believe Lubuntu
<thornhillstaff> Wow
<thornhillstaff> How does it run stuff with such little memory!?
<Unit193> Would it be ok if I said "magic!"?
<Unit193> The devs select what's installed by default very well, they try not to add anything that can load it down
<thornhillstaff> well I have to say I'm incredibly impressed, I think I don't need to throw out a computer I was going to toss.
<theredbaron_> :)
<thornhillstaff> 192 MB RAM doesn't go far these days.
<theredbaron_> Plus it looks alot better then unity.
<theredbaron_> True, Though I have lubuntu installed on my gammingish pc. 3gb ram, 4gb swap.
<Unit193> Well, you could always join #lubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<thornhillstaff> I use Ubuntu on the regular laptop and I regularly peak my usage at around 3 to 4GB,
<thornhillstaff> I have 6 total, excluding swap
<thornhillstaff> I do quite a lot of multitasking.
<theredbaron_> :) Nice. Also, yeah, this is more of a offtopic thing. Though I am already there.
<thornhillstaff> so a question is at what point does my lubuntu usage become so much like my Ubuntu usage that there's barely any difference?
<theredbaron_> What do you mean? ram?
<thornhillstaff> Doesn't install g or k programs mean I'm getting the load of those desktops?
<thornhillstaff> "Doesn't installing..." was the words in my head as I was lazily typing that...
<thornhillstaff> were... stupid grammar
<theredbaron_> Not really. I mean, yes, it takes up the space on your drive, but not your ram.
<thornhillstaff> well drive space isn't a problem. I'm mostly concerned about RAM usage.
<theredbaron_> Inless your run the daemons, ect. Like I have gnome-settings-daemon running, cause it is the eaisest way to get banshee working with bluetooth keys, but I had to force it too start.
<thornhillstaff> It seems in practice the RAM usage is pretty great.
<theredbaron_> I tried to go to it on my lappy before, that had just 1gb ram and just a 15gbdrive, so no swap.  Only prob is puaseaudio sucked. Kept dieing. But things are much better now. Compiz would crash on me all the time, so I knew I had to get some better ram light distro. Thank goodness pualse works better now. Only DE I use now.
<theredbaron_> Is there any way to have pulseaudio default to ad2p instead of hsp/hfp when I connect my headset?
<theredbaron_> Not a big deal, I just have to open up volume control to change it, but would be nice.
<thornhillstaff> how do I enable mp4 playing in Chrome?
<bioterror> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/get-chromium-on-ubuntu-to-play-mp4-h-264-mp3-view-pdf-files-natively/
<theredbaron_>   I believe you just need ito install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg
<bioterror> that's what the url says which I pasted
<theredbaron_> O, that is an even better answer. :)
<wxl> anyone here use cmus?
<bioterror> moc ;)
<wxl> yeah
<bioterror> I found it some what better
<wxl> how so?
<bioterror> easier to navigate and all the other small things
<wxl> oh well screw it
<wxl> can't get cmus to even load anyways
<bioterror> what does it say?
<wxl> freaking nothing
<wxl> just sits there
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> Setting up moc (1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20110823-1) ...
<wxl> $ moc
<wxl> The program 'moc' can be found in the following packages: * libqt4-dev * qt3-dev-tools
<wxl> ???
<bioterror> mocp
<wxl> intuitive that
<bioterror> do you get sound? :)
<wxl> yep
<bioterror> I'm not a huge fan of playlists
<wxl> now i just gotta figure out how to not make it look like freaking mc
<bioterror> so I usually disable that view with l key
<wxl> well that's the only intelligent way to play a directory unfortunately
<wxl> from what i can tell
<wxl> yep that looks much better
<wxl> oh heh
<squeeish> hi all, anyone here?
<squeeish> i'm a newbie to linux. i just installed lubuntu, and i'm having no notification sounds in pidgin and xchat
<bioterror> about ~50 users
<bioterror> how we may help you?
<squeeish> well i'm not getting any notification sounds in pidgin and xchat
<squeeish> however i'm getting sound from youtube in chromium
<bioterror> and you have sounds enabled in pidgin?
<bioterror> there's a check mark?
<squeeish> yeap
<squeeish> but there's no sound when i click "preview"
<squeeish> same thing for xchat
<squeeish> in fact, in xchat the files for sounds seem to be missing. i downloaded an xchat sound pack to no avail
<bioterror> and you have checked alsamixer and you have all sound levels "okay"?
<squeeish> i put them in /usr/.xchat2/sounds
<squeeish> i haven't, where do i find this alsamixer?
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and run command: alsamixer
<squeeish> ok
<squeeish> alsamixer came up
<squeeish> master,headphone and PCM are all maxed out
<bioterror> nice
<squeeish> master-m, line, cd and mic are all zero
<bioterror> those should not matter
<bioterror> pcm and master are the things that matters
<bioterror> sure you can try to lieft master-m level
<bioterror> but I assume it wont make any difference
<squeeish> ok
<squeeish> still no joy.
<squeeish> take xchat for example
<squeeish> under settings->preferences->sound
<squeeish> sound playing method: automatic
<squeeish> sound files directory: /home/<me>/.xchat2/sounds
<squeeish> that's correct right?
<bioterror> should be
<bioterror> do we have here any xchat users?-)
<squeeish> hold on, i might have found a solution
<squeeish> apparently the sound file i've selected doesn't play in audacious
<squeeish> im guessing that in ubuntu gnome installs a sound pack for us by default, and we don't have that sound pack in lubuntu?
<squeeish> thanks any bioterror
<squeeish> *anyway
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> you solved your issue?-)
<squeeish> sort of i guess
<squeeish> i just pointed the sounds to the /user/share/sounds folder
<squeeish> *in
<squeeish> and i still don't understand how i used to have sounds working out of the box in ubuntu heh
<bioterror> same packages
<bioterror> should not make any difference
<squeeish> but i didn't need to configure these in ubuntu haha
<squeeish> well, learnt something today
<squeeish> thanks
<leszek> hi
<Osmodivs> Hello. Why can't I see other tty's in my system? I go to Ctrl-F1,F2,F3 but I can't see anything, no login text or anythimg, I only get a NO SIGNAL message from my monitor and, thats it. Are they turn off or something?
<leszek> Osmodivs: no they should run. I guess its graphicdriver problem on your system
<holstein> Osmodivs: i experience that on a machine with VIA graphics, and i assume its related
<Osmodivs> Ah, Graphics driver, I bet it was when I installed Nvidia's propietary CUDAtoolkit4.0, (Lubuntu's default is 3.0)
<Osmodivs> Because that happened after a reboot, after the cudatoolkit installation
<Mr_EE1> hello
<Mr_EE1> please help with grub guys i have installed windows but now i cant go back to lubuntu
<IAmNotThatGuy> Mr_EE1, do you have a Live CD or USB with you right now?
<Mr_EE1> yeah a live disc
<IAmNotThatGuy> are you using it now? I mean are you in the Live VD now?
<Mr_EE1>  IAmNotThatGuy: yep
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okaky thats great
<IAmNotThatGuy> Just open terminal and type "grub-install /dev/sda" without quotes. I believe you have only one hard disk now
<IAmNotThatGuy> Mr_EE1, Kindly pastebin the result you get
<IAmNotThatGuy> !pastebin | Mr_EE1
<ubot5> Mr_EE1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mr_EE1>  IAmNotThatGuy: it says that bash: grub-install: command not found
<IAmNotThatGuy> okay try sudo update-grub
<Mr_EE1>  IAmNotThatGuy:  that one doesnt do
<IAmNotThatGuy> You are working in the same machine right?
<Mr_EE1> the feedback " liveuser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Mr_EE1> yeah i am
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay I have found a link. Follow 2) in http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<IAmNotThatGuy> Using Ubuntu 9.10 livecd or higher
<Mr_EE1> 11.10
<IAmNotThatGuy> Mr_EE1, do you know what is your Ubuntu partition number ?
<Mr_EE1> yep
<IAmNotThatGuy> sda1 or sda3 that kind? and 11.10 is okay
<Mr_EE1> sda2
<IAmNotThatGuy> Great. then execute the following commands
<IAmNotThatGuy> sudo -i
<IAmNotThatGuy> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<IAmNotThatGuy> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<IAmNotThatGuy> This time, it should work
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am not using these commands for a while. Should refresh the memory lol
<Mr_EE1> for this one it says "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Mr_EE1> for this  "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"" it says ""mount: only root can do that"
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ummm! check the partition number by running sudo fdisk -l
<IAmNotThatGuy> use sudo as a prefix
<IAmNotThatGuy> proper link is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2#Methods_of_Reinstalling
<IAmNotThatGuy> I ll brb
<Mr_EE1> it gives me this "liveuser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<IAmNotThatGuy> awwe
<IAmNotThatGuy> you executed sudo i ?
<Mr_EE1> yep but it said the same thing
<echoprinter> My audio player are having issues. When I pause on Mplayer the audio sounds like a CD skipping..and Aqualung does the same thing but it freezes up the entire OS. :/
<echoprinter> Great distro other than that.
<freeroute> hi everyone, why does the update manager tell me there are still updates when I just ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<wxl> because you asked it to :D
<freeroute> but doesn't update manager do exactly the commands which I ran?
<wxl> yep but it doesn't mean that it didn't check before you ran apt-get
<wxl> just go to software sources and change the settings so update manager stays quiet or at least doesn't pop up a notice immediately
<freeroute> ah ok, so essentially it will install things which are already installed?
<Unit193> You also may have a kernel upgrade
<freeroute> Unit193: Linux lubz-VB 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Unit193> Since it's VirtualBox, try running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if you catch anything in there
<freeroute> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wxl> i don't think it's a bug or anything
<wxl> happens to me all the time
<wxl> usually WHILE i'm running apt-get
<wxl> i think update manager listens for apt-get updte
<Unit193> Personally, I think it's just annoying
<freeroute> yeah, update manager popped up exactly while I did just that
<freeroute> ideally I would have run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and not see anything in update manager anymore
<wxl> open up software sources
<wxl> you can tweak update manager's behavior there
<wxl> i just turned it off
<wxl> i ALWAYS apt-get
<Optimator> :)
<freeroute> ah cool, I just let the important security updates stay
<freeroute> I never know when I'm feeling too lazy to apt-get update && upgrade ;)
<bkm> sometimes when apt-get says, 8 packages not upgraded, i run aptitude and it installs them
<bkm> drives me crazy, but i do not really know the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<Unit193> bkm: After that, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wxl> aptitude is an ncurses front end for apt-get
<bkm> after what?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto#Maintenance_commands
<bkm> 13:17 < wxl> aptitude is an ncurses front end for apt-get <- why does it install the 8 that apt-get missed? is it because the 8 are from a different distribution (hence, the dist-upgrade flag?)?
<bkm> thanks for the link - man, how does something get as screwed up as that??
<Unit193> Makes sense, dist-upgrade can install more programs to upgrade, also does kernel and some others
<wxl> this should explain it: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<Unit193> I use that one all the time, but I also use --purge on autoremove so it's not the best example to follow ;)
<wxl> let's say you have package x
<wxl> and suddenly the new version of x requires y
<wxl> well upgrade doesn't exactly know what to do with that
<bkm> wxl, Unit193, thanks for the links
<Unit193> Sure, glad we could help
<bkm> what i really would like to ask is there a non-kpvnc way to easily connect to a microsef vpn?
<wxl> sorry no help from me on that one
<bkm> if i install all 169 MB of kde, i know that that i can connect vi kppp, kpvnc, or whatever their gui is called. all other methods seem to fail - not really sure why.
<Unit193> network-manager-pptp maybe? I have no idea also, I'd jsut say something about OpenVPN and be done :P
 * Unit193 uses SSH
<wxl> yeah openvpn rocks
<wxl> BUT i rarely use it
<bkm> wxl, as a client?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i even use it on my palm pre :D
<bkm> i think i tried it once, maybe i should try again, thix
<bkm> thx
<wxl> obviously you're already somewhat comfortable with terminal.. no reason to have a gui
<bkm> wxl, there is a reason to use it if it works when nothing else does
<wxl> btw i'd highly recommend cmus if you want a lightweight library-based music player
<wxl> (rhythmbox sucks)
<bkm> it would be wonderful to understand what is happening, but it's frustrating knowing i can just add 169 MB of cruft and not have to understand what is happening
<wxl> i dunno it's darn simple
<wxl> just takes a little to understand and set up
<wxl> bkm: you're on oneiric?
<bkm> yes
<wxl> https://www.openvpn.net/index.php/manuals/427-openvpn-22.html
<bkm> i haven't played with this for quite a while. perhaps it won't be as screwed up as it was in the past {but i think it might be worse}
<wxl> in your ~/.ssh put your config and key
<wxl> make sure you have line "remote host port"
<wxl> and say assuming you are using pkcs12 "pcks12 yourkey.p12"
<wxl> i also have:
<wxl> tls-client
<wxl> client
<wxl> dev tun
<wxl> proto tcp
<wxl> tun-mtu 1400
<wxl> cipher BF-CBC
<wxl> comp-lzo
<wxl> verb 3
<wxl> ns-cert-type-server
<wxl> not all of them are necessary
<Unit193> -!pastebin ;)
<wxl> save it as .ovpn
<wxl> Unit193: yeah i know but i don't wanna bother having to ssh to my phone. being lazy :D
<batata> Hi. I'm installing a minimal system and when I apt-get install LXDE i get  261 newly installed packages (about 302 MB of  disk space). How could I install LXDE only with basic applications?
<szczur> batata, install lxde-core
<szczur> it should pull only basic programs needed to run lxde
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-core
<ubot5> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<JackyAlcine> Where's jmarsden?
<wxl> not in my pocket
<JackyAlcine> Lol, I'd have to wait until he's online..
#lubuntu 2011-11-23
<theredbaron_> :)
<reflexrg> how do I add startup programs to desktop sessions?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<reflexrg> I noticed that lubuntu doesn't have the app where you can turn off apps at bootup time like service manger
<reflexrg> how do I edit this?
<reflexrg> not desktop startup apps
<reflexrg> how about if an app doesn't get placed in the menu? alarm-clock doesn't but I can start it up with run well I am going to make it a startup app so doesn't matter
<bioterror> in the FAQ is a guide how to add application to start menu
<reflexrg> that was easy for me to do since I know how to find files via the terminal lubuntu needs to be more user friendly
<bioterror> then make it more friendly, it's opensource and we have community
<reflexrg> okay
<reflexrg> I really love LXDE
<reflexrg> I've been reading posts about businesses not wanting to switch to linux
<bioterror> and I wonder why
<reflexrg> well I do agree with gnome being buggy sometimes with the power buttons
<reflexrg> but I think LXDE is the best choice for businesses
<bioterror> I think Windows 7 is the best choice for businesses
<reflexrg> I haven't experienced any problems with any buttons disappearing so far using lxde and its a lot like windows xp so it isn't too hard a learning curve
<bioterror> the opensource world has nothing close to Exchange + Outlook
<reflexrg> I don't like windows its bloated and slow
<reflexrg> most people don't use email clients these days
<bioterror> really?
<reflexrg> how is outlook so good?
<bioterror> you mean they use only iPhones to write these tens and hundres of emails?
<bioterror> they use phones to book these meeting rooms?
<bioterror> or what?
<reflexrg> you can use any email program to book meeting rooms or call
<reflexrg> I don't see your point
<bioterror> you're welcome to come here to my work office and show how
<bioterror> I have gnome 3 with evolution
<reflexrg> I don't really like evolution takes up to much system resources
<bioterror> thanks, you made my point
<bioterror> conversation ended.
<reflexrg> but there is tons of other apps to use instead of evolution
<bioterror> like?
<reflexrg> like the one that comes with lubuntu
<bioterror> does it talk with the exchange server if the imap is not enabled?
<reflexrg> dunno I never had that problem
<reflexrg> microsoft exchange server?
<reflexrg> I do a small business so I dunno if linux would meet your needs
<reflexrg> it meets mine fine
<reflexrg> bioterror what kind of business are you in?
<bioterror> atm. a huge media business corporation
<reflexrg> what kind of media?
<reflexrg> tv, films, music, commercials?
<bioterror> news paper, tv channels, magazines, radio channels
<bioterror> what else :D
<reflexrg> I see
<reflexrg> are you saying that exchange lets you automatically call and book events you put in your calender?
<bioterror> I can open a desired meeting room from calendar and book it
<bioterror> and invite people into that meeting and so on
<Unit193> Alright, this isn't exactly on topic, just learned that desktop Linux isn't for everything.
<reflexrg> I am assuming this contacts someone to book it and then sends out email invitations to selected people
<reflexrg> yeah its like bringing up religion or politics when you talk about that!
<bioterror> a
<reflexrg> just checked out trisquel 5 mini with lxde wasn't what I expected I'd thought they would have some apps you guys left out. also they  had the bloated add/remove app too.
<reflexrg> the web browser they use looks pretty awesome lightweight very easy to use and comes builtin with all the crap that expert firefox users always add with their addons
<reflexrg> such as cookie manager, adblocker, useragent switching...etc...
<Unit193> !ot | reflexrg
<ubot5> reflexrg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reflexrg> whoops wrong window
<tapion> hi all
<tapion> is there a way to install lubuntu with wubi?
<tapion> anyone there?
<tapion> ?
<tapion> is there a way to install lubuntu with wubi?
<tapion> please
<iceroot> tapion: i dont know if you can install lubuntu directly but you can use "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" to get lubuntu
<tapion> thanks
<tapion> during the normal installation
<iceroot> tapion: after the system is installed
<tapion> during the installation what happens when i select "install lubuntu next to windows 7"?
<tapion> resize the partition and create a new partition for lubuntu?
<tapion> during the installation what happens when i select "install lubuntu next to windows 7"?
<sbamLUCE> hi. I want to create my own distro lubuntu-based.  what can I use?
<tapion> iceroot: during the installation what happens when i select "install lubuntu next to windows 7"?
<iceroot> !remaster | sbamLUCE
<ubot5> sbamLUCE: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<iceroot> tapion: is that wubi or the real installation?
<tapion> real
<tapion> resize the partition?
<iceroot> tapion: it will install the grub bootloader and install lubuntu on a free partition
<iceroot> tapion: if there is no free partition it will resize an existing one
<tapion> and if the disk is full?
<tapion> ok
<sbamLUCE> iceroot: ok, but from what I see uck uses gnome.... I want to use lxde .....
<tapion> it is not really clear
<tapion> and not present on documentation
<tapion> thanks you very much =)
<iceroot> tapion: having a backup is always a good idea
<iceroot> sbamLUCE: ah ok, sorry dont know
<tapion> yea i know it's not safe
<iceroot> tapion: not safe is the wrong word, normally its safe but a backup is always good
<uris> anyone using windowmaker on lubuntu?
<ocs_> hi. I want to create my own distro lubuntu (lxde) -based.  what can I use?
<ocs_> iceroot: do you know if uck allows me to add software installed from source to the new distro?
<holstein> ocs_: not sure about http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<holstein> i know http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html was using that tool
<ocs_> holstein: many thanks
<leszek> hi
<th^2> hello
<th^2> how do i change lubuntu login wallpaper?
<bioterror> from lxdm settings
<leszek> th^2: You can set the wallpaper in /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<bioterror> is it meeting in two hours?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, yep
<wxl> isn't the meeting elsewhere?
<th^2> leszek, thanks
<th^2> leszek, that has no affect
<leszek> hmm
<leszek> than its a bug I guess
<th^2> changing default.conf worked
<th^2> :S
<reisio> is clamscan on 11.10 ?
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/nautilus-clamscan
<wxl> but i fear that's not what you're looking for reisio
<reisio> seems like some nautilus extension for clamscan :)
<reisio> don't think Lubuntu even uses nautilus
<reisio> thanks for lookin', though
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-updates/clamav
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> clamscan should be in there
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-updates/i386/clamav/filelist
<wxl> it is
<reisio> yeah I guess I could install it in the live environment
<wxl> i've done that before
<reisio> so have I, heh, just forgot
<reisio> thanks for the reminder :P
<wxl> np
<reisio> wanted to scan this computer of someone's for der viruses, but also show them Lubuntu while it chugs along
<reisio> adios!
<KM0201> you could probably use avast also on the live cd.. it's good.
<wxl> avast is on the live cd??
<bioterror> if you install
 * gilir shows the way to room #ubuntu-meeting for the lubuntu team meeting in 5 min :)
<M0hi> Yes sire!
 * M0hi follows
<kvarley> Is there a screen magnifier or zoom application for lubuntu?
<leszek> hi
#lubuntu 2011-11-24
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, what was the command to force a reinstall of lubuntu?
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, lubuntu got really messed up after the last update, using   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a or udo apt-get install -f has not fixed the problem, basically the gui login is broken
<bioterror> blackcatnekonegr, what's broken in LXDM?
<blackcatnekonegr> bioterror, no clue it just cannot enter the gui, restore mode even boots in read only first, heck, at this point I will try to install lubuntu 11.10 again and if that fails, backup + fornat +clean install
<bioterror> nooo
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> I need a mug of coffee to get my brains work
<bioterror> but when you boot and the you dont get into graphical logon
<bioterror> you should press: ctrl + alt + f1
<bioterror> login to TTY and try running command: startlubuntu
<bioterror> if that works
<bioterror> then you should try this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<blackcatnekonegr> bioterror, wont work, okay I will try the reconfigure one
<bioterror> I think we have a problem with drivers, tbqh
<blackcatnekonegr> bioterror, it not drivers is a failed update, unless the update messed up the drivers
<blackcatnekonegr> okay, gonna reset
<bioterror> you have different ip address, at least :D
<blackcatnekonegr> Hi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm did not work, I get this error message "unable to launch usr/bin/startlxde, usr/bin/startlxde not found"
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> Unit193, what would you do now?
<blackcatnekonegr> bioterror, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm did not work, I get this error message "unable to launch usr/bin/startlxde, usr/bin/startlxde not found"
<blackcatnekonegr> what is the command is lubuntu to force to reinstall everything?
<Unit193> bioterror: Can't read up, startlubuntu didn't work?
<bioterror> blackcatnekonegr, I would probably run command: sudo apt-get purge lx\* && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<blackcatnekonegr> Okay, the CD install it is, since it seems the internet connection is lost when I reboot or something
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl!
<kristian-aalborg> will put Lubuntu on a box shortly... box is about two years old, user is a noob - should I go for 10.4 or most recent version?
<bioterror> why would you go with 10.04?
<bioterror> all the software is ancient if you compare it to month old 11.10
<kristian-aalborg> hi bioterror
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, but I'm thinking it might be more stable and it is supported for a longer span of time
<david_j_r> Does anyone here know about assigning keyboard/language switching to hot-keys in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> oh god damn
<bioterror> some one really infects the faq with horrible ubuntuforums links
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10844633&postcount=10
<bioterror> has a good one
<david_j_r> thanks bioterror
<david_j_r> I have a linguist son who wants to put 22 diff key/langs on ALT-SHIFT and CTRL-SHIFT + number combinations
<david_j_r> Ambitious? or will that forum technique work do you think?
<david_j_r> Thought I would have to use lxkeymap but that seems to set defaults, not quick switching
<bioterror> 22?!
<david_j_r> 'fraid so.
<david_j_r> that's what you get with a linguist/writing-systems/fonts/typo guy
<bioterror> you can try. but now I'm off to do some work. have to install some codecs :D
<david_j_r> thanks for the pointer - happy installing!
<zlr> hello  ! anyone has a link on how to fix lubuntu font problems ? ( in lxpanel and at the login screen)
<leszek> hi
<Unknown53136> Is lubuntu.net being extremely slow for anyone else?
<holstein> Unknown53136: feels a little slow to me
<holstein> theres also http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://lubuntu.net/
<Unknown53136> mm
<david_j_r> I could use some advice on lubuntu/lxde keyboard layout switching if anyone's home.
<wxl> i'm in and out david_j_r but have had no experience with it
<david_j_r> thanks anyway, wxl - seems it's been a quiet day here on #lubuntu. I might try forum.
<excogitation> hey there
<excogitation> who can tell me what package  the battery  panel applet relies on / conflicts with?
<excogitation> (xmessage "battery low")
<excogitation> I know I had it working somewhen ...
<barfoo365> Hi all,  I have a fresh install of lubuntu, everything was runnin ok but now when i try and launch filezilla i get 'Bus Error' in the terminal.  Anyone start me off?
<Vinylourson> Yo
<barfoo365> Hi all,  I have a fresh install of lubuntu, everything was runnin ok but now when i try and launch filezilla i get 'Bus Error' in the terminal.  Anyone start me off?
<leszek> barfoo365: did you perform an update ? Is the app maybe still running in the background
<zlr> hi, anyone here ?
#lubuntu 2011-11-25
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is this bad message from synaptic when updating the kernel? run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.0.0-14-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic  Error! Problems with depmod detected.  Automatically uninstalling this module.  DKMS: Install Failed (depmod problems).  Module rolled back to built state.
<Osmodivs> Like, Do I have to worry about that?
<rpbo> I'm trying to install Lubuntu on an old laptop, it's stalling on "log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect"
<rpbo> After googling I tried using an ext3 partition instead of ext4 but here the install is stalled. Anyone know why?
<phiscribe> what logon manager does lubuntu use by default?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxdm
<bioterror> in next cycle it will be LightDM :P
<bioterror> or that's what have bee said
<phiscribe> thankx,
<phiscribe> does it go sometimes by a diffrent process name
<bioterror> all you have to do is: sudo service lxdm stop/restart/start
<phiscribe> trying to killall
<bioterror> haha
<phiscribe> i think the default got changed, i just wanna drop out of x
<bioterror> init 3 in tty
<bioterror> have you ever played doom?
<phiscribe> i still want to swing my shotgun and shoot when someone taps me on the shoulder
<bioterror> yeah, but like on the hardest level on doom, lxdm too reswapns if you dont stop it or go to the init level 3
<bioterror> respawns
<phiscribe> ok im cheating, its not lubunut, but its zentyal and i though it was using lxdm
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> Zentyal is horrible
<phiscribe> im looking at horrible options this week
<bioterror> are you looking for a router/firewall?
<bioterror> or should it also wipe and feed you?
<phiscribe> looking for simple enough interface for someone that thinks windows is the computer
<bioterror> Zentyal is a routing/firewalling what ever dingle dong
<phiscribe> buisness server, groupware, telephony, mail, social gateways
<bioterror> :G
<phiscribe> something that can be dmz for network
<phiscribe> ect ect
<phiscribe> but i got it in a vm just to look at, dont care for the distro, i just wanna see what it's parts are
<bioterror> I'm using pfSense in my home for routing and firewalling
<bioterror> it does it 100twohunder times better than Zentyal
<phiscribe> i got lubuntu on 3 machines and kubunt on one other, antix on another,
<phiscribe> the routing and firewall arent really that interesting, hardware can do most of that
<bioterror> are you looking for something that does all the LDAP magic?
<phiscribe> captive portal, yeah, active directory, groupware, mail, telephony, (sip, video conf), like i said, im looking at its parts mostly
<phiscribe> cloud backup of configurations
<phiscribe> but something a secratary with a high school degree can use, and if not configure, follow instructions on how to
<phiscribe> most places i see still use IE6, ok thats the level im talking
<bioterror> Windows 2008 R2
<bioterror> my weapon of choice
<bioterror> :--)
<phiscribe> you say linux to them, you can watch their balls go inside their body, but say android like and they say how much will you charge me?
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> and they also seems to like iPhone too
<phiscribe> iAndorid, hey there's a marketing ploy hehe
<bioterror> as I've been assagined to work in a Media business corporation, I see people talking about a lot about macs
<bioterror> and how they are supreme :D
<phiscribe> so it looks like all it is ubuntu with a web gui, maybe ebox? is that it?
<bioterror> Zentyal = Ebox
<fonsi> hello
<fonsi> Can someone lead me to a very basic tutorial for lubuntu?
<phiscribe> its the fonz heeeeeeey
<fonsi> haha hey
<phiscribe> just hit like its a jukebox
<bioterror> *applause* :D
<bioterror> stay tuned for more happy days
<fonsi> I already know how to install packages but I aside from that I don't know much more, I wanna get the most out of linux...
<fonsi> ??
<phiscribe> well fonsi, what do you do with your computer? is it entertainment...what kind?  business...what kind?  porn collecting?  (dont tell me what kind)
<fonsi> Traditionally entertainment, but I wanna learn more... as much as possible
<fonsi> how to use the command line to start?
<bioterror> ?? console
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> !console
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phiscribe> open a terminal to start, aka console
<fonsi> done
<fonsi> I kinda know how to navigate through the directories
<phiscribe> type ls
<phiscribe> lISt
<fonsi> mhm, shows me a list of all the non-hidden files on the current directory, right?
<phiscribe> cd .. to go up  cd dirname to navigate,
<Unit193> fonsi: Type   info
<bioterror> fonsi, then you're ready to go and install Gentoo with stage
<phiscribe> type help, but readly print a linux cheat sheet from teh web someplace
<fonsi> what's gentoo?
<fonsi> any sugestions for a good cheat sheet?
<bioterror> !console | fonsi
<ubot5> fonsi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phiscribe> a diffrent distrobution of linux (gentoo)  more advanced, not for novice, but gives you much more granularity
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apt-get install mc is beter :)
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, ranger!
<fonsi> But I am a novice, am I not?
<phiscribe> he said "when your ready"
<fonsi> Oh, didn't see that.
<phiscribe> well maybe he just implied it hehe
<fonsi> what's the mc package?
<bioterror> fonsi, apt-cache search midnight commander
<phiscribe> midnight commandar, a file manger for the command line that has a what the word....well gui is the word but like a frame buffer gui not a pretty windows gui
<bioterror> fonsi, apt-cache show mc |less
<phiscribe> i think they want to confuse teh fonz
<phiscribe> monday tuesday happy days, wed thur confuse a noob day
<fonsi> haha
<fonsi> no shame in being a noob, at least I saw the light
<bioterror> phiscribe, today we listen to The Cure
<bioterror> fonsi, it's the train!
<phiscribe>  nerds doing karaoke (the cure)
<fonsi> Already got MC
<fonsi> how do I run it?
<fonsi> just type it in terminal?
<phiscribe> i dont use it, but im guessing type mc
<phiscribe> then use the tab and arrow keys
<bioterror> me neither, I've got zsh ;)
<phiscribe> but, typing pcmanfm is probably friendlier....here is a HUGE tip, the & sign  typing pcmanfm will not allow you to enter anything untill the applicaion closes or you open a new console, BUT if you type pcmanfm &       the & tells it to run as a background process
<fonsi> are those substitutes for the terminal?
<fonsi> nice, thx
<bioterror> phiscribe, how you get it off from the background?
<phiscribe> get its felonies expunged?
<fonsi> ok so I just ran it
<bioterror> phiscribe, fg, ofcourse
<bioterror> just like when suspending irc client :D
<phiscribe> im not sure, i mean u can kill it
<bioterror> with fire!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> don't shoot them
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/
<fonsi> After I install a package and it doesnt appear on any of the menus, how do I run it?
<bioterror> the package doesnt have a .desktop file which is read by the menu
<fonsi> mc?
<bioterror> dpkg -L package |less
<bioterror> look for /bin or /usr/bin
<phiscribe> some apps dont make a menu entry, or the menu entries need refreshed, you are using lxde, so its simple, but simple means lean
<phiscribe> then u use console to launch it
<fonsi> But how will I know the command?
<phiscribe> which came first, chicken or egg
<bioterror> fonsi, dpkg -L package |grep bin/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: great! demons and zoomby
<phiscribe> that was to produce a zen moment hopefully, dont get lost looking at the leaves when you need to see the forest, or even a sattilite map
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: mc has .desktop file but it don't run. need change command "lxterminal -e mc"
<phiscribe> that is, do what you love, you like entertianment, learn how to use the video player, or watch movies, or get music, following your passion, you will learn, it will take time
<bioterror> haha
<fonsi> I ran dpkg -L package |less
<phiscribe> and be a googlefu mater
<fonsi> and it gave me
<bioterror> no
<fonsi> Package `package' is not installed.
<fonsi> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<fonsi> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<fonsi> (END)
<bioterror> fonsi, common sense
<bioterror> it's not forbidden to use it
<phiscribe> syntax for commands is not intuitive, unless you are well, weird
<phiscribe> it takes itme
<phiscribe> time that is
<fonsi> Ok so I just ran                                           dpkg -L package |less
<fonsi> for one of my packages
<fonsi> what does that command tell me? the package's location?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> locate
<bioterror> -L lists the contents of the package
<bioterror> and where it put all the files
<bioterror> fonsi, Fri07:44 <bioterror> fonsi, dpkg -L package |grep bin/
<fonsi> I just tried runnind that one and didn't work
<bioterror> why it didnt work?
<fonsi> Idk... I mean the second one this one
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Shells/Basic_Console_Commands.html
<fonsi> nice thx
<bioterror> :~% dpkg -L irssi |grep bin/
<bioterror> /usr/bin/botti
<bioterror> /usr/bin/irssi
<bioterror> works like a charm1
<fonsi> what does the grep bin one do?
<bioterror> grep where is all the binaries from the package
<fonsi> And how does that help me? If I know where the binaries are I can run them?
<bioterror> exactly
<bioterror> and you get the command
<fonsi> is the command in one of those files?
<fonsi> does anywhere here use the dict package?
<bioterror> I use dictionary
<fonsi> Ok so how do I tell it wich dictionary do I want it to search the word in?
<fonsi> which database
<bioterror> dict -D
<bioterror> and then -d --database <dbname>    select a database to search
<bioterror> fonsi, man man
<fonsi> thx
<reflexrg> lubuntu software center search doesn't work
<reflexrg> :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxdm support xdmcp?
<leszek> hi
<leszek> re
#lubuntu 2011-11-26
<BWMerlin> is the lubuntu site down?
<kvarley> When I change my keymap from US to UK using Menu>Preferences>LxKeymap it works but only for the current session. When I reboot it clears the setting, how can I change it permenantly?
<kinsk> hi
<kinsk> What are the memory requirements for lubuntu in order for the system to be perfectly usable ?
<head_victim> kinsk: that depends on how you define perfectly usable and what you want to do with it
<head_victim> What computer are you going to try running it on?
<kinsk> i want to use it in a virtual machine and give it 1gb of ram and 1 processor
<head_victim> That will be plenty to do most things easily
<head_victim> Being a VM though, it's easy to test it out to make sure it actually does what you want.
<kinsk> I'll give it a try.
<head_victim> I find CPUs to be more limiting these days than ram, ram is so cheap and easily upgradeable that it's not usually an issue.
<kinsk> Yes but I'm limited to 4GB unfortunately.
<kinsk> I'm on a notebook BTW.
<head_victim> I used to run it on a 2.4 celeron processor with 1gb ram and Lubuntu was the only thing I'd run on it, nothing else was bearable.
<LinoSP> I want to buy a usb wireless adapter but i dunno if it work in lubuntu
<LinoSP> can u recomend me a specific chipset?
<echoprinter> When playing a music file the media player sounds like a CD skipping. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Google doesn't seem to be much help at the moment.
<holstein> echoprinter: you should have realistic expectations of your hardware... what are the specs?
<holstein> you can always go in a rev the ALSA version one way or the other
<holstein> when i have problems like that, i typically break out a few live CD's to see if i can gain any helpful information
<echoprinter> holstein: Where do I find the specs at? Soundcard worked on ubuntu with no issues so I know I can get it to work.
<holstein> echoprinter: yeah, but the same version of ubuntu?
<holstein> there are different kernels, and different ALSA versions
<echoprinter> holstein: yeah, it worked on 10.04, 10.10, & 11.04.
<holstein> echoprinter: right
<holstein> and now you have 11.10?
<echoprinter> I have 10.10
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, 10.10 ubuntu was good, 10.10 lubuntu is bad
<echoprinter> yes.
<holstein> if i were you.... i would get the live version of 11.10, and see if the issue is resolved there, and consider upgrading now
<echoprinter> does 11.04 use all of those resources that ubuntu uses? Ubuntu 11.04 *is* the reason I decided to go with Lubuntu, and besides the audio issue I am very happy with it so far.
<holstein> lubuntu = ubuntu
<holstein> it uses the same repos, has the same access to the same packages
<holstein> the same default kernel
<echoprinter> so it used Unity, right?
<holstein> echoprinter: right
<echoprinter> does it show Lubuntu down?
<holstein> and you can apt get unity in lubuntu for example
<echoprinter> slow, I mean.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> that would in effect change you over to ubuntu from lubuntu
<holstein> with all of the changes in speed/performance/functionality
<holstein> im just pointing out that they are not that different
<holstein> what i usually do, for troubleshooint.. i'll get live CD's.... when i get something working, i'll note the kernel version or ALSA version... whatever packages that might effect performance
<echoprinter> I'll get a Live CD then and try it out. Also, how can I install a new Desktop enviroments if I wanted to use Gnome on 10.10.
<echoprinter> that's the last quetsion. :)
<holstein> you can open whatever pacakge manger you use, and search gnome
<echoprinter> ah...okay.
<holstein> there are also meta-packages
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> lubuntu-destkop
<echoprinter> holstein: thanks, you've been very helpful.
<holstein> echoprinter: anytime... let us know about the audio issue... that should be easy enough when you figure out whats causing the problemm
<echoprinter> ok, I will.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> can lxdm use xdmcp?
<nothingspecial> How do I stop the folders in my $HOME displaying on my desktop? Cheers
<dunedaeen> hi guys
<dunedaeen> i have question about screenlets - they don't seem to work as they should. Btw, congratz for making such good derivate :-)
<dunedaeen> it's lubuntu 11.10
<dunedaeen> anyways, opacity and temp sensors don't work
<dunedaeen> just wanted to ask is that usual on lxde or?
<dunedaeen> anyone?
<holstein> is it usual for screenlet to not work in LXDE?
<holstein> what screenlets? are they made/designed with LXDE support?
<dunedaeen> yes, not to have opacity
<dunedaeen> uhm.. not sure
<dunedaeen> installed it using synaptic
<holstein> as a general rule, if you want transparency, and whizzbang, dont go for something light
<holstein> can you make it work? sure
<holstein> could be as easy as not having compositing?
<dunedaeen> i'm not into much eye-candy, i just like screenlets
<dunedaeen> you need packet version of screenlets?
<dunedaeen> sec, i have some connection issues.. tnx for help, though :-) now i know i can make it possible
<holstein> not sure... what is 'packet version' ?
<dunedaeen> oh, i ment version of screenlets i have atm
<holstein> i would use the ones in the repos, unless there is an issue with them
<dunedaeen> sry, i'm back
<dunedaeen> yes, now it works ok..
<dunedaeen> weird
<dunedaeen> tnx, @holstein
<dunedaeen> cheers all :-)
<arturo> #voip
<splash> hey is there a good download manager for LXDE?
<splash> one of my downloads keep getting interrupted and I have to restart it
<KM0201> i'm not aware of one for Linux period, let alone LXDE
<xsaidx> splash:  theres aria but never tried it its command tool
<Gege71> <splash> wget with -c switch should help, or plowdown for megaupload "like" downloads
<splash> well I've seen fatrat mentioned a few times but its KDE
<superkiwi> Hi, I am having trouble debugging with monodevelop in lubuntu 11.10. The error message I get when I do run->run or  run->debug is "File name has not been set" (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13529905/monodevelop-error.txt). Anyone experienced this?
#lubuntu 2011-11-27
<Joe_> Running P3 with 128mb ram on dell dimension 4100.  Can not get lubuntu to install. Get to navy blue screen with logo and it never gets further. Looks lie its working but even letting it run overnight, it never finishes.
<holstein> Joe_: i would try nomodeset
<Joe_> Thoughts? Suggestions?
<holstein> try forcing vesa, and passing some other options
<holstein> other than that, try the LTS version
<Joe_> Thx. I'm a total newbie, so what does that mean, please.
<holstein> well, LTS is long term support.. i assume you are using verion 11.10, and the LTS is 10.04
<Joe_> Is that
<Joe_> Yes! Using 11,10
<holstein> right, so you can try the 10.04 version
<Joe_> So go back to the lts.
<holstein> Joe_: you should have the alternate installer too
<holstein> try http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<holstein> or the LTS
<Joe_> Ok. Why?  Is that downloadable?
<Joe_> T/ u will try that. Any difference in install procedure?
<holstein> Joe_: why?
<holstein> becuase the memory requirements are lower
<holstein> the installer is totally different
<holstein> its text based, and ligher on resources
<holstein> lighter*
<Joe_> Ok.  So, there' s no GUI?
<holstein> its curses
<holstein> i dont think you can use the mouse
<holstein> but you dont type commands
<holstein> its not rocket science
<Joe_> I really am new to this.
<holstein> Joe_: no worries
<Joe_> Ok. T/ u
<holstein> Joe_: you might have to go to puppy linux for that
<Joe_> Yes, been reading about that
<Unit193> holstein: You linked him to Ubuntu alternate, not Lubuntu alternate :P
<holstein> Unit193: see?... where you you?
<bioterror> ^__^
<bioterror> holstein, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<Unit193> bioterror: LTS
<holstein> bioterror: yeah :/
<holstein> i dropped the ball
<holstein> no good either
<bioterror> we forgive you this time
<holstein> i dont think that guy will figure it out
<holstein> bioterror: hehe
<holstein> maybe it'll install though
<holstein> that will look and seem promising
<bioterror> maybe it will be a hilarious experience to find out that he has a ubuntu :D
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#A10.04
<bioterror> Unit193, you have read the mailing list
<bioterror> and there has been conversation about how succesful the lts support has been ;)
<Unit193> Heh, yeah
<holstein> well, the core is supported though
<holstein> i bet nothing is borked
<JackyAlcine> The 10.04, I think, was the best release yet. Worked amazingly well right out the box.
<JackyAlcine> If not for that, idt I would have stayed with Ubuntu.
<bioterror> but it is ah so ugly ;)
<bioterror> if you compare to 10.10
<holstein> bioterror: you know... i think that makes 11.10 look so nice though
<bioterror> :D
<holstein> i had checked in around 10.04, and said... 'eh...'
<holstein> i mean, it ran great, but yeah, it looked a little rough
<JackyAlcine> lol, it worked!
<bioterror> thats kinda like if you watch how bounch of girls moves around
<holstein> 11.10 is just elegant
<bioterror> there's one good looking and one less ;)
<holstein> and still light
<JackyAlcine> and it was free, I needed that at the time.
<bioterror> free is good
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I am excited to be download lubuntu!
<fabioqc> hey peoples! new to lubuntu. I just did a minimal install from CD, once at the CLI i did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<fabioqc> im having trouble opening synaptic packet manager. it's not accepting my password.
<fabioqc> its asking for the "administrative" password
<xsaidx> fabioqc: im sorry cant help but why not use apt-get
<fabioqc> well im not that versed in the command line.
<fabioqc> also lets say im looking for a new application, one that perhaps i haven't heard about.
<fabioqc> i could go into synaptic packet manager and type in the search bar whatever i was looking for.
<fabioqc> to be honest i just swithed over from XP
<Unit193> You can apt-cache search from CLI, but the password works using sudo from terminal?
<fabioqc> sure does
<fabioqc> i've ran many sudo commands and had to type my password
<xsaidx> fabioqc: i see well you can use lubuntu softwa center its good tho
<fabioqc> umm i got a phone call. brb.
<Unit193> Okay, type  gksu synaptic from the terminal and see if there are more errors
<fabioqc> ok back. let me try that command.
<fabioqc> im new to all the commands also but learning is not too bad
<fabioqc> i think what helps me is my first atari computer or ibm used dos only so i still recall that nice black screen
<fabioqc> Unit193: gksu synaptic brings up a square box asking me for my administrative password. when i type my password it says incorrect.
<fabioqc> is it because there is no root user? only me?
<fabioqc> xsaidx: i dont think i have that preinstalled. or do it? im looking at the "start" menu for it now.
<Unit193> fabioqc: Look at the terminal window, should have more
<fabioqc> nothing in the terminal window, just my last command.
<xsaidx> Unit193: wont be a bad idea if he drops  the  password prompt when he does admin task by editing the sudoes file just to fix this and redit ?
<fabioqc> for example i can do sudo apt-get install "whatever" and it'll ask me for my password and it will work fine.
<xsaidx> fabioqc: type in the console sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic
<xsaidx> and try to use it again
<xsaidx> Unit193: what about editin the sudoers file ?
<fabioqc> no dice
<fabioqc> still can't get into synaptic, you were telling me about lubuntu software center. where can i find that?
<Unit193> Might want to just check to make sure it's same as yours
<xsaidx> fabioqc: did you run update and upgade you system ??
<xsaidx> fabioqc: try to launch sumthin else
<xsaidx> like gksudo leafpad and see if you ll have the same error to see if its related to synaptic only
<fabioqc> gksudo leafpad did not ask me for my password, it just opened leafpad right away.
<fabioqc> btw a lot snappier then xp
<fabioqc> i did go into "update manager"
<xsaidx> fabioqc: now retry synaptic
<fabioqc> and it found 10 items which i upgraded and then reboot
<Unit193> ALright, meeting over, http://askubuntu.com/questions/48215/password-not-working-in-graphical-applications-gksu-works-with-sudo
<fabioqc> but those 10 items were all related to PPA500 repository i believe thats for my graphics card
<fabioqc> haha let me check that link
<fabioqc> makes sense
<fabioqc> works perfect now by using gksudo
<xsaidx> Unit193: good shot :] btw i like that community site all the exhange stack  sites are greate
<fabioqc> i changed authentication mode under gksu-properties to sudo (from su)
<Unit193> It's not bad, and what he just changed should fix it
<xsaidx> Unit193: tied myself too : ]
<fabioqc> one last thing, how do i edit eth0 or wlan0 using a gui?
<xsaidx> network-manager
<fabioqc> xsaidx and Unit193 I thank you for your help today.
<fabioqc> I hope you dont mind me hanging around, i just migrated from XP.
<fabioqc> I'm just trying to set everything up like I had it under XP.. and then i'll buy a book to learn more.
<Unit193> Just remember to look at the FAQ and maybe check askubuntu/forums ;)
<fabioqc> Noted! Love IRC though, hope it never goes away hehe
<fabioqc> wow i cannot find the transmission config folder, can anyone point me in the right direction. i did google search and it said /home/.config
<fabioqc> i dont have that folder
<bioterror> ~/.config/
<fabioqc> /home/fabio/.config man i feel pretty bad
<fabioqc> i just had to "show hidden files"
<xsaidx> fabioqc: you have to launch first so it can make its own config i guess
<xsaidx> launch it first then go see
<fabioqc> Ok all done, except the .bin that was generated by transmission has 0bytes (from the 3.5mb .gz file i got from blocklist).. let me tinker some more here.
<fabioqc> Ok fixed, file had to be a .txt file for it to import properly. the .gz file didn't do the trick.
<genoobie> yay lubuntu!
<genoobie> this had better be lightning fast...
<genoobie> can I use any linux software on this linux machine
#lubuntu 2012-11-19
<ColdRush> Does anyone ever talk here?
<leszek> hi
<Riccardone> hi all
<dyd> i want to run a script when any usb device is plugged in. I added a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ named 90-local.rules that contains SUBSYSTEM=="usb", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/usbhook". I restarted udev, but if i plug any usb pen nothing happens. Why?
<Riccardone> prova
<ColdRush> I feel so leet using linux :D
<ColdRush> Can someone upload their openbox lubuntu-rc.xml?  I'm trying to figure out the proper way to write the commands for my back, forward, and refresh keys
<Jef91> Does Lubuntu 12.10 support non-PAE systems?
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. I'm having trouble getting my laptop (12.04 I think) to use multiple monitors. The monitors are detected, but I am unable to have each screen be independent
<holstein> Jef91: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182048/will-it-be-possible-to-use-a-non-pae-kernel-in-12-10
<holstein> econdudeawesome: i would try arandr ..i found with my ndivia card on my main audio production machine i needed the proprietary driver
<econdudeawesome> holstein: arandr? I'm familiar with xrandr but arandr i've not heard of before?
<Jef91> So that is a no then holstein?
<holstein> Jef91: AFAIK, that is a guide on how to get a non pae kernel in 12.10
<econdudeawesome> holstein: reading up on it now--thanks for the tip
<holstein> Jef91: i havnet needed to do that first-hand yet, though i was told it worked, and i know its possible
<Jef91> Alrighty, I was miss informed. Someone told me 12.10 provides non-PAE kernels
<Jef91> (Lubuntu 12.10 that is)
<holstein> Jef91: lubuntu is ubuntu
<holstein> Jef91: there might be a non-pae kernel in the repos, but i dont think so.
<Jef91> I'm aware, as I said I was miss informed. Someone told me they built their own kernel to support non-PAE systems
<tsimpson> there's probably a PPA with non-PAE kernels, but not part of the default install
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html is for 12.04
<holstein> for a system like that, i would want to stick on 12.04 anyways...
<tweakster> hi. I just installed firefox as the default browser in Lubuntu, including "gecko-mediaplayer" plugin. This plugin states that it is a Video Player plugin for Quicktime, Realplayer and Windows Media Player streams using MPlayer. To me this statement suggests that I can remove the other default plugins (namely, Quicktime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player), which also installed with Firefox. I mean, there would seem little 
<holstein> tweakster: they might depend on each other
<holstein> tweakster: is there a space concern?... with proprietary stuff like that, you might want to just leave it be if its working as you need it to
<tsimpson> tweakster: I doubt you have any of those other plugins, if you look they should all be provided by that one plugin
<elsie> hi there
<lyyyy> hi there, quick question. I want to work in the terminal (tty) but the blink rate is annoyingly fast
<lyyyy> how do I reduce the terminal blink rate?
<holstein> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3759/how-to-stop-cursor-from-blinking
<holstein> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=55798
<lyyyy> holstein the debian form one is unheklpful - mostly just someone complaining that it's hard to do!
<holstein> lyyyy: ignore it then
<lyyyy> holstein I'm just pointing out that I did look into it before I posted
<lyyyy> looking at the stackexchange forum now
<holstein> lyyyy: i thought it was relevant since it references the echo -e '\033[?17;0;127c' from the stackexchange link
<holstein> its its not relevant to you.. its not
<lyyyy> holstein unfortunately that just stops it blinking entirely
<lyyyy> what I want is to reduce the rate
<holstein> lyyyy: it says that
<holstein> stopping is slower, plus i thought that might be "better", or "preffered"
<lyyyy> I'm honestly amazed that there isn't some simply setting in .bashrc or something
<lyyyy> haha
<lyyyy> stopping is slower, true
<jarnos> 12.04 is terrible, everything crashes now and then, even Abiword.
<holstein> jarnos: maybe its hardware support related.. 12.04 is quite stable for me
<phiscribe> 12.04 work pretty good for me, im on 12.10 now
<jarnos> Well, crashes of Abiword should not be hardware related.
<holstein> jarnos: its not crashing here
<holstein> jarnos: open a terminal, and launch it.. see if there is some helpful output
<holstein> jarnos: system crashes and instability could be due to some hardware driver support issue with the kernel and your specific harware
<holstein> OR, you have bad hardware.... or some corrupt files. or a bad install
<dreambox> hey folks! I'm running Ubuntu (unity) and would like to get rid of it and install Lubuntu through apt-gets (no reinstalls etc..)
<dreambox> any idea how?
<dreambox> wouldn't like to keep unused packages.. hdd economy..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !purelxde | dreambox
<ubottu> dreambox: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<dreambox> thanks :)
<dreambox> damn the complicated desktops...
<dreambox> Unity is a bugfest
<holstein> works fine for me.. you can use and prefer what you like though
<TheLordOfTime> mind if i give you some advice dreambox?
<TheLordOfTime> stop whining about unity in #ubuntu if you're going to be using lubuntu as a solution?
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, democracy.. I'll express my concerns... either you like it or not.
<dreambox> good night
<holstein> yeah... a lot of volunteers work hard to develop unity..
<TheLordOfTime> this isnt a democracy dude.
<TheLordOfTime> !whining
<TheLordOfTime> what?  there's no factoids for this?
 * TheLordOfTime walks over to the IRCC
<TheLordOfTime> there are limits to how much we allow you to whine and complain
<dreambox> TheLordOfTime, man, I stopped chatting with you like 10' ago ..
<dreambox> give it a rest please.
<jarnos> holstein, Well, I have upgraded to 12.04 from older release in two different hardware and they both have various crashes. Fortunately 12.04 has feature that is supposed to report crashes easily to developers.
<holstein> jarnos: i have fresh installs that dont crash.. maybe try making a new user and testing there, taking your configuration out of the equation
#lubuntu 2012-11-20
<uabn93> hello
<uabn93> If anyone isnt busy, im getting installer problems where the window closes after i finish the password/user phase
<uabn93> lubuntu 12.10
<d1gital> Is it possible to disable the minimize/restore animation?
<phiscribe> d1gital, yes, give me a moment to remember where
<d1gital> d'oh! found it.
<phiscribe> k
<d1gital> obconf -> Appearance->Animate iconify and restore
<uabn93> hi im getting an "illegal instruction" error on the ubiquity installer for lubuntu 12.10. am i partitioning wrong?
<xnox> uabn93: switch to tty1, if possible and file a bug with `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` this should attach all relevant logs & print a url to go to complete the bug filing.
<uabn93> xnox: im redoing the install with a password i dont care about exposing
<scigod> when using lubuntu live cd, i logout and try to login again, but i  input a wrong user name, how can i go back to change user name?
<Unit193> If I remember correctly, the username is ubuntu and there is no password.
<scigod> Username should be lubuntu and password is empty. The problem is if i input a wrong user name, i can not change it.
<Unit193> It uses lightdm, which should have an "other" user, if you aren't at that, press escape.
<scigod> I was at that. Pressed escape but nothing happened.
<bioterror> honestly I dont see much point in logging out from LiveCD
<ladkiwi> Hello
<ladkiwi> Each time I open a new folder with pcmanfm it opens in a new tab of an existing pcmanfm window. Even if I am on another desktop. Is there a way to change this behavior ?
<dyd> i need to get some parameters from a udev event (usb insertion) that triggers a bash script. I managed to find that $ID_VENDOR has the value of ATTRS{vendor}, now i need to know how i can get the values of ATTRS{model}, ATTRS{idVendor}, ATTRS{idProduct}, ATTRS{bcdDevice}, ATTRS{serial}. Anyone knows how i can get them in my bash script?
<leszek> hi
<danielsp> Hi
<Amgine> Query: is there any way to get rid of chromium without getting rid of lubuntu-desktop?
<holstein> if its just for the space, i wouldnt worry about it too much
<Unit193> Nope, but it doesn't matter as lubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.
<Amgine> Okay; mostly I just don't want chromium on my box.
<Amgine> Thanks!
<Dante> Hi all. Does someone know why I could not install Lubuntu 12.10 alongside Windos XP?
<Dante> There never was such option during installation. And as a consequence of that, installation erased whole windows with all data in it. Which leads to another question: is there any way to get data back?
<uabn93> the documentation says "The default "Desktop" installer requires 384-800 MB of RAM"
<uabn93> does this mean you cant use more than that?
<uabn93> Im confused
<uabn93> My system has 1GB of ram right now.
<bioterror> Dante, you can try photorec or something to get random files
<bioterror> most of the stuff is probably lost
<Unit193> uabn93: No, just that you need that much.
<uabn93> Unit193: ok. I filed a bug report because I cant get 12.10 to install.
<uabn93> just trying to solve my problem
<Dante> Bioterror, that I am afraid about... But how there was no such option to "install alongside Windows". Only first option had warning that all data will be lost. I chose second option, and then it all was gone.
<bioterror> quite difficult to say afterwards
<Dante> For example this page (this is for older Lubuntu) shows such option: http://launchintolinux.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/installing-lubuntu-a-step-by-step-guide-to-dual-booting/
<Dante> Somehow I feel that installation should issue some warnings prior to erasing whole system!
<uabn93> how do i troubleshoot installation problems. the installer keeps crashing on me
<bioterror> yes, I think people should do all the partition manually by theirselves with fdisk or cfdisk
<bioterror> partitioning
<Dante> maybe they should. And I should have made some backups prior installation...
<bioterror> think positive, more space for lubuntu!
<Unit193> uabn93: Use alternate, then.
<uabn93> Unit193: ill try that. thanks
<Dante> More space yes, but I am sorry for my girlfriend who lost bunch of photos of other files because of my stupidity, and somewhat unintuitive installer..!
<bioterror> try photorec
<bioterror> !photorec
<bioterror> !filerecovery
<Unit193> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<bioterror> stupid ubottu
<Unit193> Meh.
<bioterror> someone should teach it more smarter
<bioterror> !google ubuntu file recovery
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> !altavista
<prpl> having trouble with onboard onscreen keyboard. It opens as a blank black dialogue box
<bioterror> prpl, every other app works without a prob?
<prpl> pretty much...
<prpl> I just added it through the lubuntu software center
<holstein> prpl: open a terminal and launch it from there see if you see any helpful error output
<Dante___> How should I use photorec. Run it on some boot cd? Something like this: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<prpl> holstein: onboard adds itself to the panel but the terminal say:(python:21462): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type _OB_WM_ACTION_UNDECORATE
<prpl> I decorated it...so I could see it better but it's still a blank screen
<prpl> I can undecorate through onboard-preferences
<bioterror> Dante___, I would insert usb hdd or something like that and salvage files to there
<prpl> no keyboard shows up inside it's provided 2"x4" box
<Dante___> But can I run the Lubuntu itself from laptops hard drive?
<prpl> what about running parted magic from a live cd...It has photorec
<bioterror> if you want
<bioterror> what ever suits your needs
<prpl> still neede an alternate storade
<prpl> storage*
<Dante___> I have external USB hard drive, which I have been using on Windows
<prpl> sounds like alternate storage
<Dante___> I should only know which software to use, and where and how to run it. I am quite new to linux world....
<Dante___> Especially cryptic command line is not obvious to me.
<prpl> Dante__did you delete files, folder or what ?
<Dante___> Installed Lubuntu on Windows XP laptop
<Dante___> and it never warned me that it will delete everything
<Dante___> i wanted to have both
<prpl> It took outb XP?
<Dante___> yes
<Dante___> no dual boot option, no trace of old windows files.. :(
<prpl> So lubuntu occupies the whole drive ?
<Dante___> yes
<prpl> Ever run the terminal ?
<Dante___> its 80 gb drive
<prpl> oops
<Dante___> with windows on it it had some 40 gb free
<Dante___> now, after installation there is some 70 gb free
<prpl> free but not on a seperate partition
<prpl> windows was on one partition with 40 gb free
<Dante___> yes, Lubuntu took over the whole drive!
<Dante___> exactly
<prpl> ok...have you done anything on the new install yet ?
<prpl> are youn using it now ?
<Dante___> but (stupid me!) I supposed that installer will handle it. I suppose Ubuntu can be "easily" installed alongside windows.
<Dante___> I did nothing after i noticed all is gone.
<prpl> Is that the selection you made ??
<prpl> install alongside?
<Dante___> actually there was no such option available
<Dante___> first was to delete windows
<prpl> thye first option was close to that
<Dante___> second was something with SVN(?!?!)
<prpl> or one of the options
<Dante___> and third was "so something else"
<holstein> phororec is a great tool.. i use it from the ultimate boot cd live.. but you can install testdisk
<prpl> doesnt really matter at ythis point how you got here...gotta  get testdisk or photorec
<Dante___> so I was surprised NOT to see alongside option, and took the second option
<Dante___> no, it really does not.
<Dante___> but yet I am surprised how it never asked me any confirmation to delete everything
<Dante___> is there some bug or something, or am I just plain stupid?!
<prpl> You gotta move slow through that part of the installation so you dont do exactly taht
<prpl> that*
<prpl> I think he needs testdisk at this point
<prpl> It will let you dig down to previous installations and rewrite them
<prpl> ie windows
<Dante___> testdisk, what is that.. have to google a little bit...
<Dante___> is it possible that testdisk can do something although whole installation has been written on the drive?
<prpl> it comes on the parted magic repair restore all around helper tool cd 250 plus mb download
<prpl> Dante__yes it can help
<prpl> It can see the old windows installation
<prpl> I cant guarantee it of course but it save d me once big time
<bioterror> more you wonder, more data you might loose
<Dante___> that laptop is now off, I am trying to build strategy to salvage it now
<bioterror> you put livecd in
<bioterror> like TRK
<bioterror> you insert usb drive
<bioterror> you mount it
<Dante___> Ok, I have to make parted magic cd, and run testdisk from there?
<bioterror> and you use the software you want to copy the data to this usb storage
<prpl> yep
<bioterror> as you probably understand that you can copy the stuff back to this over writter drive
<bioterror> you cant
<bioterror> and written
<prpl> boot from the live cd and possibly rewrite the windows to the same drive same location
<bioterror> or just grab the .jpg and other files from there
<prpl> bio...testdisk can rewrite to the same lovation
<prpl> location
<Dante___> basically i dont care about the windows, only user files it had (photos, documents, etc)
<bioterror> I once did data rescue at work
<bioterror> never again
<prpl> testdisk woill let you see the filoes and you can copy to usb...
<prpl> too stressful
<bioterror> I accidentally saw that mature ladys naked pictures
<prpl> haha....not the stress
<prpl> fear of data
<Dante___> Fear of data... who knows what I will find...
<prpl> the reason I suggest parted magic is because it is a full operating system but is only 250 plus mb to download
<prpl> and it has photorec testdisk ...and plenty more
<bioterror> TRK <3
<Dante___> ok that sounds very good
<prpl> whats TRK ?
<Dante___> and prob I can mount my ext usb drive there too?
<bioterror> prpl, http://trinityhome.org
<Dante___> I was also wondering what is TRK?!
<prpl> It is the same as [parted magic ...but different...
<Dante___> so it seems
<prpl> click the link and download it
<Dante___> it seems there is lot of tools available.. how should I sum this up? Parted magic, testdisk and photorec? Or TRK?
<Dante___> And what about this http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<prpl> TRK..the link is right above you
<Dante___> Thanks, I saw it...
<bioterror> TRK has testdisk
<bioterror> it also has photorec
<prpl> And you can keepit handy for the next foible
<Dante___> Ok, they have same software
<Dante___> do you know about gddrescue
<prpl> not I
<bioterror> gddrescue is a GUI thingie for ddrescue
<prpl> Once you rescue your stuff you will be standing on street corners presching about how TRK saved your life !
<bioterror> or something like that
<bioterror> I've used dd_rescue and ddrescue
<prpl> or testdisk really
<Dante___> i hope that
<prpl> never used photorec
<Dante___> or maybe i spend some tedious hours in rescue, to find out that there actually was never anything really necessary...
<bioterror> maybe
<prpl> Rescue the stuff anyway
<Dante___> anyhow, I have to try, since it is my girllfriends laptop
<Dante___> Ok guys, it is bedtime here, so thank you very much! Tomorrow I will tackle the problem!
<prpl> gdluck
<bioterror> öitä :D
<Dante___> Jahaa, öitä & good night! :)
<prpl> nite
#lubuntu 2012-11-21
<Ahmuck> hi hi
<Ahmuck> i would like to turn off certian features of my pad mouse on my laptop
<th3pun15h3r> does anyone here play games on steam using wine/playonlinux with lubuntu?
<Ahmuck> seen geeqie?
<leviathann> I'm trying to install a game as per the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory however when I input sudo sh 'game'.run I get this, './setup.sh: 192: ./setup.sh: /home/leviathann/.setup5509: not found'
<Pantelis> Hi, which versions of Lubuntu have a 5 - year support?
<Pantelis> Hi, which versions of Lubuntu have a 5 - year support?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no one
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu no lts
<Pantelis> so only ubuntu for LTS?
<Tm_T> all others except Lubuntu I believe
<massy> hello everybody
<blup1> hello
<blup1> got problem
<blup1> I have 62 processor
<blup1> now, if I download regnum online, in 32bit version it works
<blup1> but if I download it in 64bit version, it says graphic card error....
<blup1> why?
<TheSnackist> Looking for some help booting a live CD to a PowerPC iMac G4
<TheSnackist> Anybody had experience with that?
<carmelo___> hello !
<carmelo___> I want to use gnome-applets to add the cpu speed change, so I installed gnome-applets, but I can't find how launch it ?
<leszek> hi
#lubuntu 2012-11-22
<BenMcLean> hey guys
<BenMcLean> anybody know if ROS will run on top of lubuntu?
<BenMcLean> i got a windows 7 computer to work from to install lubuntu on another computer (old netbook) which doesn't have a disc drive
<BenMcLean> it only has 512 MB of RAM, so I figure that means the alternative installer is needed
<BenMcLean> how do I prepare this flash drive? the "Universal USB Installer" program doesn't support the alternative installer for lubuntu
<BenMcLean> linux live usb creator seems to be working. dunno if that means the usb will be usable to install lubuntu or if it just wants to run live off the usb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can try netboot install
<Amgine> <used 'Imagewriter' on debian, and it worked a charm.>
<BenMcLean> i used linux live creator but install failed during the "select software" part after the configure package manager part
<BenMcLean> after several retries, i eventually had it skip that and go to the next bit
<BenMcLean> not suprisingly, lubuntu doesn't actually load
<BenMcLean> just gives blank screen at first boot
<BenMcLean> i'll try the regular installer in case that magically works. dunno why the alternative lightweight installer isn't already the regular installer .... grumble grumble
<BenMcLean> hrm this netbook has a 4 gb hard drive and 512 mb of ram
<BenMcLean> lubuntu installer seems to be saying it requires 4.4 gb hard drive
<holstein> i used to load up on 4gb sd cards
<BenMcLean> that seems ... overboard. is it reallly that big?
<holstein> BenMcLean: i wouldnt worry with what says what.. and who says who.. what do you want? the mini iso?
<BenMcLean> mini iso? hadn't heard of that
<BenMcLean> i got disconnected ealier and i'm on the web irc portal so i dont have logs. if anybody responded to me earlier, sry i misse dit
<holstein> i would get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ..install, and then get the minimum that fits
<holstein> OR, take 8 bucks and get a 16gb sd card
<BenMcLean> hrm good idea
<BenMcLean> holstein is mini iso the same thing as this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/11.04MinimalDiskSpace
<holstein> BenMcLean: i linked 12.04
<BenMcLean> arent we supposed to be on 12.10 now?
<holstein> BenMcLean: you linked 11.04... there is no "supposed"
<BenMcLean> i mean 12.10 is newest stable
<BenMcLean> release
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD has both
<holstein> i use 12.04.. the core is LTS
<BenMcLean> check check, this window still working?
<holstein> ?
<BenMcLean> when i download it and try it, it's not lubuntu it's regular ubuntu. what gives
<holstein> BenMcLean: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> BenMcLean: you install mini ubuntu.. then install what you like.. lxde for example
<BenMcLean> o i c
<holstein> you can sudo apt-get whatever will fit
<BenMcLean> i'm gonna have to do that tomorrow or some other time. three failed install attempts is my quota for tonight yawn
<BenMcLean> thanks for the advice holstein
<holstein> BenMcLean: sure.. check the sums too
<BenMcLean> the 16 gb sd card sounds like a ttly good idea
<holstein> !md5 | BenMcLean
<ubottu> BenMcLean: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BenMcLean> holstein, since i'm installing via USB, i'm not sure that really makes sense in this case
<holstein> BenMcLean: i use unetbootin
<holstein> the fact that its installing from or to USB doesnt matter to the software or hardare
<holstein> hardware*
<BenMcLean> kk well goodnight thanks :)
<holstein> im sure you'll sort it out
<BenMcLean> hope so
<holstein> i install *buntu on eeepc's all the time
<jente> hi, i am running lubuntu 12.10 on an intel Q35 express chipset/GMA 3100 (lubuntu using kernel module i915, Xorg with DRI2 and UXA enabled) on a 1920x1200 screen. full-screen video playback with mplayer (not mplayer2) seems sluggish or choppy, i would say some artifacts are visible, too. is that a driver issue/misconfiguration or is the hardware too weak?
<jente> from what i pick up on the net, the hardware should be able to deal with that, but the ubuntu wiki on intel performance from april 2012 mentions issues with UXA/DRI2 - which seems to have been solved
<a_b0y> when connecting smartphone to computer how do i allow Ubuntu to share its internet connection? thanks
<a_b0y> when connecting smartphone to computer how do i allow Ubuntu to share its internet connection? thanks
<danielsp> a_b0y, Enable USB-tethering and Ubuntu should use the connection
<danielsp> I that what you mean??
<a_b0y> i mean the other way around
<danielsp> Ok. Then I'm not sure how :(
<TheLordOfTime> does Lubuntu have LTS releases?
<cjohnston> gilir doesn't seem to be around.. does anyone know if the blueprints for Lubuntu Raring are all setup and ready for status.ubuntu.com?
<mdik> hi. can i just dd the iso onto an usb stick to boot/install from that?
<mdik> like "dd if=/path/to/lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx"
<bioterror> yes
<mdik> nice
<drag0nius> anyone familiar with plop?
<fomg-optimize> Hiya peeps!
<fomg-optimize> Just found a bug,
<jarnos> Does 12.04 depend on pulseaudio?
<fomg-optimize> screensaver stops xfce power manager from shutting off the screen
<TheLordOfTime> report it as a bug then?
<fomg-optimize> Just want to know if others have the same issue before reporting
<fomg-optimize> If I disable screensaver xfce si able to shut down the screen after x minutes
<fomg-optimize> Otherwise not
<fomg-optimize> And by that I mean xfce power manager
<curlymeatball38> I just upgraded from Lubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 in VirtualBox and now when I startup the screen is black except for the mouse pointer, and I can open up lxterminal and task manager using keyboard shortcuts, and then other programs through terminal.  How can I get it to show my desktop and such?
#lubuntu 2012-11-23
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm trying to rip the sound track of an .mp4 video file to mp3 using ffmpeg. I get this ouput: "Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0" Does that mean I don't have mp3 codec on my system? cause sorta sounds silly to me
<bennypr0fane> ...with GnomePLayer coming ootb in Lubuntuit's gotta be present, right?
<bennypr0fane> I used basically this command: ffmpeg -i input.flv -ab 128 -ar 44100 output.mp3
<bennypr0fane> except it's not .flv but .mp4
<Na_Klar> when using lubuntu as live usb hdd, the usb drive is mounted as /cdrom and therefore only readable. How can I write data to the usb drive in spite of?
<drag0nius> how much ram lubuntu requires to boot live usb?
<drag0nius> i'm trying to install lubuntu on some old comp
<drag0nius> i'm getting "error informing the kernel about modifications to partition ..."
<genii-around> drag0nius: Probably you have the disk mounted
<drag0nius> im running installer from usb
<drag0nius> unless it creates some partition
<drag0nius> for installer
<genii-around> drag0nius: If you go to a terminal and put: sudo partprobe      does it say anything informative?
<drag0nius> device/resources busy
<drag0nius> gparted shows 768 mb partition
<drag0nius> on sda2 extended to sda5
<drag0nius> and this disc is sda
<drag0nius> 768 being amount of ram
<drag0nius> so it is creating partition
<drag0nius> for installer?
<drag0nius> how would i modify it then?
<drag0nius> run gparted standalone to create partition table then run installer?
<genii-around> drag0nius: What is result of:  mount
<drag0nius> turned it off already
<genii-around> Sometimes if you choose a more exotic filesystem and the mkfs.<fstype> is not available because the <fstype>-tools package for it is not installed, it behaves like this. ( btrfs for instance)
<drag0nius> should lubuntu install without problems on ~8 years old comp?
<holstein> drag0nius: i would try it live... really depends. im might do 12.04
<genii-around> In most cases
<drag0nius> hmm
<drag0nius> memtest has probs with ram
<drag0nius> errors only
<drag0nius> but win xp works flawlessly
<drag0nius> maybe its just too old? xD
<holstein> maybe its not using anything you notice the bad memory in
<drag0nius> it has just errors
<drag0nius> nothing else i think
<holstein> sure.. thats about the extent.. 1 or 0.. error or no
<drag0nius> hmm
<drag0nius> might indeed be ram
<drag0nius> stopped throwing errors
<drag0nius> after a while
<drag0nius> might be sth like dust in a slot?
<genii-around> Maybe vacuum it out
<holstein> could be the slot... motherboard.. never know
<holstein> i usually test one slot with one stick at a time
<genii-around> There's a lot of things it might be. Could be the ram is overclocked in bios. Could just be crud in there. Could be overheating. Could just be old and failing.
<holstein> theres a reason why techs charge a nice hourly rate for tracking these issues down.. and why folks usually dont pay that, and just get new hardware
<drag0nius> moved to other slot
<drag0nius> just 8 errors
<drag0nius> i might want to clean it xD
<holstein> i usually dont worry with counting the errors.. i just put it in.. see an error and try another test
<drag0nius> isnt it that ram usually dont break at all?
<drag0nius> once i broke it myself
<drag0nius> once i purchased faulty one
<drag0nius> but never saw one breaking down in usage
<holstein> parts break... failure is always an option
<holstein> i test, and rule out issues..
<drag0nius> yea but ram has kinda nothing to break there
<holstein> ?
<drag0nius> unless i fry it or sth
<holstein> it has chips that fail.. i have lots of bad memory sticks marked "bad" and ready for the trash
<drag0nius> 25% passed and still just those 8 on start
<drag0nius> gonna clean everything
<drag0nius> hope i still have that compressor in garage xd
<holstein> you can let that memtest go as long as you like
<drag0nius> i know
<holstein> i usually find errors in the first few minutes if the ram is bad
<drag0nius> but i didnt clean anything there
<drag0nius> before inserting ram from other comp
<drag0nius> that might be main reason
<holstein> i dont usually find dust making bad ram... i have found bad connections, or slots... or motherboard components
<holstein> wont hurt to clean it out though
<drag0nius> it was all covered in dust
<drag0nius> i just blowed at it once myself ;d
<drag0nius> changed slot and still just 8 errors
<drag0nius> 43% passed
<holstein> 43% of that test
<holstein> when i see an error, i move on
<drag0nius> 6th test
<drag0nius> 46% pass
<drag0nius> at first line from top
<drag0nius> so it prolly went over that 8 error places couple times already
<holstein> i would assume nothing
<holstein> you cant assume "that place".. its more about how the ram works and where it 'wants' to put things
<holstein> when i see an error, i take it as an error and move on... either testing another slot, or stick
<drag0nius> ouch
<drag0nius> random number sequence
<drag0nius> throwing ... loads of errors
<drag0nius> guess i might try double 256
<drag0nius> instead of 512 + 256
<holstein> i would try only one at a time.. only one slot at a time.. mark the bad ones.. choose the good ones... then choose a final setup
<drag0nius> its one slot at a time
<drag0nius> but still clean first
<drag0nius> before another tries
<genii-around> Also try same stick in different slots
<drag0nius> there are just 2
<drag0nius> second is dust all over it
<holstein> yup.. thats what im suggesting.. a 'known good' stick in all slots.. to rule out the slots or the motherboard as an issue
<genii-around> If one of the slots has crud inside of it, it can also mess up the other one
<holstein> yeah... its challenging... sometimes on a machine of that vintage, its not worth the hassle.. when you can find highed p4's in the trash now...
<holstein> high-end*
<drag0nius> i have the machine its was working pretty fast before format
<drag0nius> and neighbors have none currently so i just try to run it
<holstein> drag0nius: sometimes just moving the machine can make connections break
<drag0nius> will see
<holstein> drag0nius: if you are thingking "lubuntu broke my hardware".. just take the hard drive out and you'll soon find that its likely not the fault of any software
<drag0nius> i'd never assume that :P
<drag0nius> i tried installing win xp
<drag0nius> couple failed tries one succeded
<drag0nius> but then i screwed with plop boot manager
<drag0nius> broke sth
<pmatulis> does anyone use recordmydesktop on 12.10?
<holstein> sure.. im just addressing "everything was fine before the format" ...thats likely just a symptom of bad ram.. i remember getting xp to install with bad ram.. took me a while back then to diagnose the issue
<drag0nius> reinstalling xp takes longer than cleaning everything
<drag0nius> and installing ubuntu
<drag0nius> i also found out hdd was faulty
<drag0nius> ~250th to 350th mb
<drag0nius> had errors
<drag0nius> guess that was page file of previous install
<holstein> bad ram could be creating those.. i would test it with a test that takes a few hours
<drag0nius> always at same place
<drag0nius> took 3 scans
<drag0nius> same count same sectors
<holstein> i have *never* had luck using a hard drive in the "good" sectors ;)
<Sysaxed> I know that there's a "separate layout for each window" functionality in lxde
<Sysaxed> how can I get the same on crunchbang?
<Sysaxed> which uses openbox too
<holstein> i might fire up a live CD and poke around in the lxsession stuff... you have a screenshot of what you are wanting?
<Sysaxed> a screenshot? how is it possible to take a screenshot of separate keyboard layouts in windows O_o
<Sysaxed> well, if I have 2 or more keyboard layouts
<Sysaxed> and change my keyboard layout while being focused on some window
<Sysaxed> it should change it only per that window
<Sysaxed> not globally
<Sysaxed> so if I start new application - default keyboard layout must be set automatically
<holstein> Sysaxed: im just asking, because i didnt get "keyboard layout" from what you said above
<Sysaxed> but if I focus back on that window..
<holstein> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=131341 maybe Sysaxed
<Sysaxed> holstein, wow
<Sysaxed> holstein, somehow I failed to find it
<Sysaxed> but I was googling a lot
<Sysaxed> I'll try it now and tell the results
<Sysaxed> holstein, wow. it works
<Sysaxed> holstein, that was simple
<Sysaxed> holstein, maybe it's going to fail under some conditions...
<Sysaxed> BUT it works!!
<Sysaxed> holstein, thank you!
<holstein> Sysaxed: enjoy!... #! is a great project
<Sysaxed> holstein, weird to hear that on lubuntu channel :)
<Sysaxed> it
<Sysaxed> it's a bit not ready for the end user... remembers me first releases of lubuntu
<BenMcLean> I hope this isn't like, a really stupid question but I have a question
<BenMcLean> OK so I've got this netbook that needs to run some flavor of Ubuntu in order to run ROS (robot operating system)
<BenMcLean> I installed Lubuntu 12.10 using the mini ISO and wifi and it was great
<BenMcLean> except that ros.org says it's not compatible with Quantal (which is 12.10 I believe)
<BenMcLean> So I'm figuring it needs 12.04
<BenMcLean> But when I install that with the mini ISO, it doesn't seem to come with a way to enable the wfi
<BenMcLean> it seems to just have the terminal and an option for changing the wallpaper and that's about all
<BenMcLean> meant *wifi
<BenMcLean> so I'm wondering, what packages would I need to include to get that in 12.04 or is it just not there in 12.04 or whta?
<bioterror> I dont understand
<bioterror> what are you missing with the 12.04 compared to 12.10
<BenMcLean> almost everything
<BenMcLean> there's no network menu, there are none of the programs 12.10 comes with
<bioterror> and you installed lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> or did you install lubuntu-core?
<BenMcLean> I installed the only Lubuntu option availible on the 12.04 mini ISO, which I think was core
<bioterror> can you plug that computer to wired network
<bioterror> and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> and you get it fixed
<BenMcLean> Can't now, but maybe it's a better idea to just say "screw it" until I get a wired connection availible on monday
<BenMcLean> anyway thanks bioterror
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> ifconfig -a
<bioterror> does it list you the wlan0?
<BenMcLean> ya know its kinda sucky. i am visualy impaired which means when one of my cat5 network cables busts, i need somebody else to fix it for me
<BenMcLean> i can barely see the little wires or be sure they're in there correctly to make a network cable
<BenMcLean> looks like my dad is gonna do it for me  :)
<bioterror> yeah, it sucks to do twisted pair cables
<BenMcLean> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ok
<BenMcLean> wait, will that overwrite the 12.04 with the 12.10 ??
<bioterror> no
<cdoublejj>  Lubuntu 12.10 is not installing grub correctly where 12.04 does just fine.
<BenMcLean> kk nice to know. sorry about the ignorant questions :)
<cdoublejj> what i do i do am i going to have to mod/hack ?
<bulletrulz> i have a qestion?
<BenMcLean> cdoublejj, have you checked that hard drive for errors?
<bulletrulz> nvm
<cdoublejj> no but, every other instillation has worked fine and i have done quite a few. i think i might try a 12.04 install and just too a ton of updates
<bioterror> ton of updates \o/
<bioterror> bulletrulz, you solved your problem?
<bioterror> cdoublejj, we could help if you tell us how the grub installation fails
<cdoublejj> i get blinking "_" after this last install (2nd install of 12.10), frist install of 12.10 game me a grub rescue. 12.04 never fails but, jockey crashes do to something about outdated something or other. This sia multi boot machine and has no troubles other wise
<bioterror> !grubrescue
<bioterror> I hate that bot
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bioterror> give that a shot
<cdoublejj> well i got GR the firt time the second time dind't even get thatm uch, this time we shall see. thnaks for the link
<cdoublejj> do most/all ubuntu distros have boot-repair?
<bioterror> cdoublejj, thats in the repos, just install it from the live environment
<cdoublejj> assuming the live has your network driver, which it does
<cdoublejj> weeeelllll i have some problems fucking grub installed it's self to my sdd instead of my hdd. my sssd houses widnwos and my hdd is to house lubuntu and osx
<cdoublejj> how do i get grub off there
<cdoublejj> maybe i can try a boot repair via 7 install disc
<bulletrulz> when trying to install remobo got a error for chkconfig
#lubuntu 2012-11-24
<cdoublejj> that escalated quickly not only did install grub to my ssd it's broke oh well i'll just bootrec it
<BenMcLean> hey. i was in here earlier confused cause i didn't know the difference between lubuntu-core and lubuntu-desktop
<BenMcLean> So i did sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop and everything is here that is supposed to be, except that it's not finding any wireless networks
<BenMcLean> I was able to get it to detect wireless networks when I installed 12.10 the other day but I need 12.04
<BenMcLean> on 12.04, the wireless stuff in the wireless menu is greyed out
<holstein> BenMcLean: you can try different drivers for the wifi.. i usually plug them in wired and see if there are any restricted drivers available.. i would also just apply upgrades and see if an upgrade "fixes" it
<holstein> could be permissions...
<BenMcLean> no restricted drivers
<BenMcLean> how do i set permissions?
<BenMcLean> apparently, network manager doesn't recognize that I have a wireless device on this machine
<BenMcLean> which i found out from nmcli
<holstein> BenMcLean: well, you would first need to determine if its a permisions error
<holstein> BenMcLean: when you say "wifi access points are greyed out", that doesnt sound to me like it doesnt recognize your device
<BenMcLean> here's the results from running lspci http://pastebin.com/bupAsWcF
<BenMcLean> i could be misidentifying something but it doesn't look like wireless is on there
<BenMcLean> which is odd, because i installed linux using the wifi
<BenMcLean> cat /proc/net/dev has lo: and eth0:
<BenMcLean> what is the "lo" ?
<holstein> BenMcLean: if it were me? i would hook it up wired... check for and apply all upgrades.. reboot, and see if the wifi is there
<holstein> BenMcLean: lo = loopback
<BenMcLean> ah
<BenMcLean> already tried that holstein
<BenMcLean> no wait
<BenMcLean> how check for upgrades
<BenMcLean> its plugged in wired now
<holstein> BenMcLean: however you check.. the update manger.. sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ..whatever you do
<holstein> might be a kernel upgrade that "fixes" it..
<BenMcLean> found update manager aleady nvm thx
<holstein> sure.. but you need to run it.. upgrade, and reboot into the newer kernel
<BenMcLean> it says no updates to install
<BenMcLean> rebooting anyhow
<holstein> also, if its not showing in lspci, that makes me think its off... by the switch, or in the bios
<BenMcLean> just checked bios. no
<BenMcLean> i have not found any wifi switch on this machine
<BenMcLean> interesting ... now it's saying "waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" during boot
<BenMcLean> now it says booting system without full network configuration
<holstein> well, that doesnt matter to much, though it is annoying
<BenMcLean> now network menu is completely disabled. says "network manager not running"
<holstein> BenMcLean: i would run live CD's til everything works
<holstein> i usually use those as a tool... otherwise, i would run the 12.10 live CD, run lspci.. and search "ubuntu 12.04 that model card"
<BenMcLean> so basically, reinstall lubuntu. AGAIN.
<holstein> thats not what i said.. or meant to implay
<holstein> imply*
<holstein> im just saying, i dont have enough information to help you.. since the wifi device is not even showing up now
<holstein> booting a 12.10 live CD would tell you a few things.. is the wifi card still functioning properly? and what is the lspci output?
<BenMcLean> this netbook has no optical drive. have to use usb.
<holstein> sure.. substitute 'CD" for however you boot isos
<holstein> i use USB mostly as well
<BenMcLean> k well i'll see what i can do. thx and bye for now. :)
<chromeprob> i installed the latest chrome  Version 23.0.1271.64 on 12.04 and the macromedia flash does not appear in plugins! what gives?
<jude0> I just upgraded to lubuntu 12.10 from 12.04. My menu no longer shows the all the icons at the appropriate size. Is this a bug, or is there way to fix this? Here is a picture to illustrate also showing .desktop file: http://i46.tinypic.com/10nrebr.png
<lucian_> i need help reinstalling windows onto my hp mini i dont have a disk drive and i do have an ISO file and im running lubuntu 11.04
<arvislacis> Can anyone help?
<arvislacis> With libcatr.acker package?
<cdoublejj> i need help removing grub fro my windows install/ssd
<hasturanhost> Hi, couldn't resume from suspend in 12.10 and now the task bar isn't displaying... had an error referring to apportcheckresume. Any help'd be appreciated!
<cdoublejj> got it al lsorted out
<cdoublejj> last night issues were caused by having more than hdd hooked up and not formatting thedrive before install
<MroiZo> Hi everybody, can any one help me with a kinda odd problem? I have an external keyboard plugged into my laptop running lubuntu 12.10, but i'm not able to type "@" and other special characters until i type something (anything) on the built in keyboard... (it's an english system, with danish keyboard, lubuntu 12.10)... everything works fine on LinuxMint but as i remember i had the same problem on Ubuntu a while back
<MroiZo> I don't even know what to search for on google...
<jude0> MroiZo you have wrong layout most likely try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<MroiZo> jude0, well that didn't work either...
<jude0> MroiZo, is it possible that the mint version has a newer kernel version than the lubuntu that you are currently running, if so, maybe just trying a newer kernel could fix it
<MroiZo> I'll have a look at it tomorrow, my girlfriend tells me it's time for bed :P but thanks
#lubuntu 2012-11-25
<Zignd> hey guys, can someone tell me how can I report a bug on Lubuntu 12.10?
<Zignd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<Zignd> never mind I found it
<amh345> evening
<zetta> hallo
<Th3Pun15h3r> anyone tried bodhi or wattos and how does it compare to lubuntu?
<andyb> Hi folks, I've just installed Lubuntu on a PowerPC Mac Mini G4.  I'm having difficulties connecting my Belkin N300 Micro Wireless Adapter to the computer.  I'm a complete novice with all this but was wondering if someone could help please?
<Wolseinstein> HEllo . is it possible to drag an item from one of those 4 desktop to another in ubuntu?
<bioterror> Wolseinstein, dont drag, just move from the title bar?
<Riccardone> hi all
<Riccardone> my panel is down after installation of Cairo Dock .. Someone can help me
<Riccardone>  ?
<cdoublejj> how do i do this > http://dovangiang.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/booting-ubuntu-linux-with-the-chameleon-bootloader/ < on a live cd?
<cdoublejj> how do i do this > http://dovangiang.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/booting-ubuntu-linux-with-the-chameleon-bootloader/ < on a live cd?
<Unit193> Why would you need to?  Grub isn't installed at that point anyway.  Also pretty sure Hackintosh isn't supported here.
<cdoublejj> i installed in the order of 7,lubuntu, mac
<cdoublejj> the article pertains to reinstalling grub in a specific location
<cdoublejj> i need to reinstall grub on the NOT MBR and then reinstall chameleon and let it install to the MBR like it likes to
<cdoublejj> i get a path boot/grub is not readable with a live cd
<zerothis> I need to test a motorcycle design for stability. What's good Linux app that will let me build and test a virtual design?
#lubuntu 2013-11-18
<moondog> I just did two installs from the Ubuntu mini.iso... both Lubuntu minimal... one for 13.10 and one for 12.04. The 12.04 give me a LXDE desktop with panel when logging in. The 13.10 gives me LXDE but no panel and no apparent way to get any kind of right-click menu or terminal.
<moondog> trying to figure out what piece 13.10 is missing
<moondog> never mind. the login screen (lightdm) has a selector for which style environment you want to login to. the default was set to LXDE Games or some such
<moondog> changing it to Lubuntu fixed me right up
<ianorlin> did you log into openbox on 13.10?
<ianorlin> ah read lower lines
<moondog> ianorlin: thanks :)
<moondog> I like the way the mini.iso lets you do a real minimal install
<maniong> I'm having a lot of trouble getting sierra wireless 312u on telstra bigpond working tearing my hair out any help would be greatly appreciated
<maniong> I've tried the network manager and wvdial
<Mossyfunk> Does network manager store log files detailing failures to connect? And if not how can I tell it to keep verbose logs? And where would these logs be stored?
<Mossyfunk> I have a fresh install of 13.10 and i'm trying to build  a driver and it tells me "make" is not installed....  I don't think gcc is installed. Is this correct? What do I need to install in order to build packages on lubuntu?
<NikTh> Eventually, will Lubuntu be an LTS version ? and if yes, for how long ? I mean, 3 years like Xubuntu or 5 years as Ubuntu ?
<maniong> I am currently starting my internet connection via a simple shell script which runs "sudo wvdial" (the script is owned by root with a no password clause in sudoers file) but when I run it it keeps a window open titled "sudo". How can I make this run silently in the background?
 * NikTh is away: I'm away now... I'll be back.. later. 
#lubuntu 2013-11-19
 * NikTh is back (gone 00:15:47)
<aquaz> hello - I'm wondering if someone can help? I can't get openvpn working. Is there a good alternative?
<aquaz> the default client that is
 * NikTh is away: I'll be back.. later. 
<tntsp1> Err...Dumb question.
<genii> Hm.
#lubuntu 2013-11-20
<JordanJ2> Everyone here use Lubuntu?
<wxl> that's funny, JordanJ2
<hyperair> not me
<JordanJ2> wxl, Hmm?
<wxl> that would be like going to a church and asking if anyone belives in god.
<JordanJ2> I am looking for a distro like ubuntu but not so heavy, Have I come to the right place?
<wxl> well lubuntu is focused on lightweight but it doesn't have all the features ubuntu does
<wxl> i'd suggest getting a live cd and trying it out
<JordanJ2> wxl, What do you use?
<wxl> uh, lubuntu
<JordanJ2> Oh ok
<JordanJ2> How's it for gaming?
<wxl> it's great for nethack
<JordanJ2> nethack?
<wxl> i'm not much of a gamer, but i love nethack. it's a text-based dungeon game.
<wxl> chances are lubuntu wil work wonderfully because t uses low resources
<wxl> as i said, just try it out
<wxl> you can download software and everything within the live environment
<wxl> it'll be ever so slighttly slower because the whole os is running in ram, but it should give you an indication of what to expect
<JordanJ2> wxl, Where is the terminal?
<wxl> JordanJ2: lxterminal
<wxl> ok, i'm heading out. good luck
<JordanJ2> Just saw
<JordanJ2> Thanks :)
<jozefk> anybody knows how can I change the icon for Geany please?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jozefk: /usr/share/icons/<theme name>/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> copy theme to /home/<username>/.icons and find/change icons geany
<jozefk> one moment
<jozefk> i don't have ~/.icons shall I create it?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<jozefk> this is the find . -iname '*geany*' result inside the theme name folder: http://pastie.org/8494685
<JohnDoe_71Rus> some they could be links. you can start change ./apps/scalable/geany.svg
<jozefk> should I reboot for changes to take effect?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но. cange icons theme in settings, then change back
<jozefk> still the same :) I will have to find all sizes of geany icons it seems
<jozefk> but why do you thing the theme will use now ~/.icons without rebooting?
<jozefk> I know the system picks up ~/.fonts immediately
<jozefk> is it the same with .icons as well?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i change some icons for me.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jozefk: and you can see 2 themes with same name
<jozefk> no only one theme I see
<JohnDoe_71Rus> see theme folder, text file with description
<jozefk> index.theme file?
<jozefk> what I have to do with that?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can change theme name, name theme folder. to select
<jozefk> I changed it. Now the new theme appeared in selection but the geany icon is still the same :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> where you can change icon? and what format file you use. svg or png aply
<jozefk> I am downloading now each size in PNG and replacing them
<jozefk> one by one
<jozefk> there is no 96x96 version online avaialble :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it must work if you change theme to other, then change to you theme
<jozefk> ah there is I found it
<jozefk> done. I will try to change it now again
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://images.maketecheasier.com/2011/02/lubuntu-install-icon-theme.png
<jozefk> still not working
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Theming#Icons
<JohnDoe_71Rus> icons can be not from this theme, it use default if can find icons in theme
<jozefk> I don't understand. can you type in Russian?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you speak russian?
<jozefk> I understand Russian
<jozefk> didn't used to speak
<jarnos> Can you tell which from which package is the process that calls lxlock when you suspend or hibernate in lubuntu?
<jozefk> logout, login and it's working
<jarnos> Bug #1054299 occurs in Lubuntu, too.
<ubottu> bug 1054299 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Race condition in suspend scripts reveals desktop" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054299
<jarnos> provided you use xscreensaver in lxlock
<UrielVigilant> after uninstall a game on Lubuntu from software center, the item stayed on the menu . How to remove the item from GAmes Menu on Lubuntu lxde ?
<UrielVigilant> Has iám newby i need  the easy way to acompplish that mission
<UrielVigilant> Can i change to this diretory : /usr/local/share/applications ; then i make DIR, to check what files are inside, then i check the file with the name of the games, and delete it ?that´s itHow to delete a file ?
<UrielVigilant> The item is in the menu games !
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try right mouse click at menu item first
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/
<UrielVigilant> JohnDow-71Rus ; I tryed that dont work
<UrielVigilant> should i set the menu to suepr user to acomplishe ?
<UrielVigilant> kind of , control center then settings, then user ?
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for user and for super user different menu
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus: could be because that, it dont allow remove from menu with right mouse button ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no. i was mystake
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UrielVigilant: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu#Refreshing_the_Menu
<UrielVigilant> i will check now
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus ; so i have to type all this commands ? first i type : #!/bin/bash  then enter , then i type killall lxpanel , then i type find ~/.cache/menus -name '*' -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm, so on and for last i type on terminal lxpanelctl restart ? thats it ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no, this is text for script file
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ex restart_icons.sh
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus; so its just type on terminal :lxpanelctl restart ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for therminal only 3 last row
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus; so its: 1º this : killall lxpanel  2º this : find ~/.cache/menus -name '*' -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<UrielVigilant> lxpanel -p LXDE & ; and 3º this : lxpanelctl restart      - sorry but iam real newby on linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes 3 onу by one
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *one
<UrielVigilant> Iam taking notes because , i only could try in 6 hours after work office !
<UrielVigilant> i dont have laptop here , its home
<UrielVigilant> iam a little confuse because i see 3 here : killall lxpanel
<UrielVigilant> find ~/.cache/menus -name '*' -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<UrielVigilant> lxpanel -p LXDE &
<UrielVigilant> and i see a fourth one here : lxpanelctl restart
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UrielVigilant: You can also use lxpanelctl. the other way
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus so the fourth one, is an alternative to the priors 3 ones ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<UrielVigilant> thank you
<UrielVigilant> but its normal to uninstall a app from software center or a game, and the item stay on menu ? ITs a common situation that happen frequntly on Lubuntu LXDE ?
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> not. after uninstall script shuld clean main menu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use synatic to controll applications
<UrielVigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus: SO whats up was fault from the app programmer or from Lubuntu bugs or so ?
<UrielVigilant> to use syantic i should know the files that belong to the app, to avoid delete some other important, or there is a safe way to know that on synatic ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I do not know. menu can be updated when you login in next time.
<UrielVigilant> even after restart the item stayed there
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/index.html
<User4321> Hello i'm trying to copy some dirs form an internal HDD to another HDD. But copy is always much bigger. What is the problem?
<User4321> Do you need any further information?
<_joey> Let me say that Lubuntu distribution is great!
<_joey> I've been using it for 3 months on my laptop and I have been very pleased with it.
<deleted_> excellent
<Stelpa> hiya
<Stelpa> who manages the default repos included on lubuntu?
<Stelpa> mesa just released a bugfix released, and i'm wondering when it'll get pushed to lubuntu
<Stelpa> does it just share ubuntu's repos?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Stelpa> oic
<Stelpa> how long do updates usually take (probably varies wildly...)
<Stelpa> where would i go to ask about that, then (and maybe change things?)
<Stelpa> or should i just wait it out
<Stelpa> (the bugfix fixes a bad gpufreeze i've been experiencing)
<Unit193> Ah, I see.  I don't see a bug for it, but that doesn't mean it's not in progress.  9.2.2 is in Trusty, so it's at least on the radar.
<LXLE> having an issue with drag drop from the desktop,, i can drag desktop icons or files and drop them in an already open folder, however i can not drag and drop onto a folder without opening it first.  is it openbox or pcmanfm most likely causing the issue?
 * ianorlin isn't sure but maybe pcmanfm
<ruben_> Hello, my laptop (ASUS k53S) does not boot normally anymore (in peppermint 4) all of the sudden, i have to to start with lubuntu livecd and set acpi=no, lacpi=no ...
<ruben_> <ruben_> otherwise my pc just freezes during boot
<ruben_> <ruben_> $ dmesg | egrep -i "Error|fail"
<ruben_> <ruben_> [    0.004000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration failed
<ruben_> <ruben_> [    8.594848] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ruben_> <ruben_> [    8.990064] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: pci_enable_msi failed(0Xfffffffa)
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   10.752996] [drm:drm_pci_agp_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   10.753065] DRM: Fill_in_dev failed.
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   11.877526] init: failsafe main process (598) killed by TERM signal
<ruben_> <ruben_> [   16.421130] atl1c 0000:05:00.0: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -6
<ruben_> <ruben_> [  356.716539] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<ruben_> <ruben_> does anybody have a clue what could be the issue or here to look, i have allready opened my laptop and the fan seems to working fine btw
<ruben_> <ruben_> I also resetted bios settings after tinkering with them (after things allready went wrong, so should not be the issue)
<wxl> ruben_: might want to consider pastebin next time.
<ruben_> Allthough i do agree, it doesn't really help me :)
<LXLE> anyone using pcmanfm 1.12?
<LXLE> errr pcmanfm 1.1.2
<Unit193> Why not ask your real question?  Or, just ask in #lxde.
<Unit193> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<LXLE> the question is dependent on whether your running 1.1.2
#lubuntu 2013-11-21
<UrielVigilant> Yesterday because after uninstall a software center app game, the item doesnt disappear from menu i did typed on terminal : killall lxpanel  : then typed : find ~/.cache/menus -name '*' -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm ; then typed : lxpanel -p LXDE & and then typed : lxpanelctl restart , then things come worses. Then i typed sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, and the menu appear like new...
<UrielVigilant> ...again.  then i  uninstalled the app with sinatic and the item finally disappear from menu.  The correctly way should be:  install Kubuntu DEsktop and from there login : sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop : and the  install lubuntu desktop again , then login to lubuntu desktop again and then remove Kubuntu desktop ?
<UrielVigilant> Yesterday because after uninstall a software center app game, the item doesnt disappear from menu i did typed on terminal : killall lxpanel : then typed : find ~/.cache/menus -name '*' -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm ; then typed : lxpanel -p LXDE & and then typed : lxpanelctl restart , then things come worses. Then i typed sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, and the menu appear like...
<UrielVigilant> ...new.....again. then i uninstalled the app with sinatic and the item finally disappear from menu. The correctly way should be: install Kubuntu DEsktop and from there login : sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop : and the install lubuntu desktop again , then login to lubuntu desktop again and then remove Kubuntu desktop ? .
<UrielVigilant> sorry i dont know whats up..
<suppagga> hi, i thought display manager for lubuntu was lxdm, but looks like it's lightdm. why? i mean lubuntu is with lxde, so why no lxdm?
<suppagga> i'd appreciate very much a little explanation...
<suppagga> please...
<suppagga> second please...
<Myrtti> suppagga: because Ubuntu uses lightdm?
<suppagga> thank you.... LUBUNTU not ubuntu
<Myrtti> it integrates with the other *buntus better
<suppagga> so that's why... ok
<Myrtti> yes, hence because Ubuntu and the other official derivatives use lightdm
<Myrtti> so if people install multiple de's, the login experience stays the same
<suppagga> and then do you know if the guest session depends on that?
<suppagga> i mean does the presence of the guest session depend on the display manager?
<suppagga> some display managers have it other dont? is it like that?
<suppagga> Myrtti: come back!
<suppagga> :)
 * NikTh is away: I'll be back.. later. 
<punxos> Hi
<punxos> There any solution about "lubuntu 13.10 installation with full disk encryption fails" ?
<padrino> hello
<piousminion> What's the name of the default gtk theme in 13.10?
<Unit193> Lubuntu-default?
<piousminion> I'm trying to obtain it in another distro. :P
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork
<piousminion> Unit193: awesome, thanks. :)
<piousminion> Was looking for a gtk3 Aurora, but this is the closest I've found. :)
#lubuntu 2013-11-22
<mcpie> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Lubuntu 13.10 with the alternate CD. The installation completed successfully but now when I try to boot into Lubuntu it gets stuck at the screen where it says "Lubuntu" and has 5 dots below that with the dark blue background. Anyone know why this would be happening?
<NikTh> Currently in Lubuntu 13.10 (and 14.04) the settings a user configures on xfce4-power-manager does not respected by the system even if the xfce4-power-manager gets started correctly.
<OtmanGX> bonjour à tous
<OtmanGX> quelqu´un parle en français ?
<OtmanGx> bonjour à tous
<OtmanGx> je suis stupide en linux
<OtmanGx> GTH
<OtmanGx> parlez
<eltimo> XFCE4-power-manager is reporting my battery being at 36% when I know for a fact it's closer to 90%. What do?
<OtmanGX> 7a7a
<OtmanGX> welcome
<adenane-gx> السلام عليكم
<adenane-gx> ولا رد
<adenane-gx> ليش فاتحين
<adenane-gx> انا عندي اطروحة
<adenane-gx> ليبونطو
<adenane-gx> الارض
<adenane-gx> الكون
<adenane-gx> السماء
<holstein> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<holstein> adenane-gx: ^
<Unit193> NikTh: Yes, it's because x-p-m doesn't have systemd support, look at /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Frank81> hello
<Frank81> any one knows a nice way how i could have it the way
<Frank81> that i have a terminal sliding up from the buttom of my screen
<Frank81> ?
<Frank81> any one knows such a modification?
<NikTh> Frank81: Sliding up, I'm not sure, but try guake. See if meet your needs. guake is a drop-down terminal
<NikTh> Install it from terminal with : sudo apt-get install guake
<NikTh> I'm not sure if it's sliding up, I mean if you can revert the drop-down option to a drop-up. Try it.
#lubuntu 2013-11-23
<Frank81> NikTh:  thx a lot
<Frank81> it does the job realy realy great
<EratoTiaTuatha> Hello everyone, I have w problem connecting to wifi on a fresh Lubuntu 13.10 install. I weould very much appreciate some general directions on where to look for solutions, I'll be happy to do the rest of problem solving on my own but I have no idea where to start.
<TheMaster> EratoTiaTuatha: What device ?  lspci will tell.
<EratoTiaTuatha> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 801.11b/g LP-PHY. I tried setting up a connection in the settings but I can't seem to make it connect.
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TheMaster> Ninja'd.  LP-PHY.
<holstein> EratoTiaTuatha: you'll need to add the support for that.. the "easy" way is to refer to the link there ^ ahd find what package you need, and use a wired connection to install it
<holstein> TheMaster: :)
<EratoTiaTuatha> Thank you very much! I thought it could be the drivers. I'll look into it right now and see how it works :)
<TheMaster> If you can plug a network cable in, you can use "Additional Drivers" to install them.
<holstein> even easier!
<EratoTiaTuatha> I'll have to find a cable for that so it'll take a while, but I'll try it now :)
<EratoTiaTuatha> After some time looking for the cable I got it to work, many thanks for help again! :)
<TheMaster> Sure!
<Xgates> hi guys
<Xgates> Having some sort of fonts issue in Xchat; http://i.imgur.com/CmEKqhY.png never seen anything like this before, also in Ubuntu 13.10
<Xgates> what's the problem with this?
<Xgates> anyone here can lend a hand?
<TheMaster> What's the font set as?  Also, `locale`?
<Xgates> I got it had to put it on ssl
<Xgates> weird
<TheMaster> Quite, though I'd recommend SSL for other reasons.  I'll blame xchat being weird, but I don't know the application.
<Xgates> thx again I'm out...
#lubuntu 2013-11-24
<linguini> How can I find out the exact configure flags used to compile OpenSSH on my lubuntu machine?
<Xgates> hi guys
<TheMaster> !source | linguini
<ubottu> linguini: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<TheMaster> Xgates: Welcome back.
<Xgates> I'm running Lubuntu in virtualbox so I can compile/build Android and I'm trying to use ccache to assign a certain amount of disk space for ccaching as this cmd;
<Xgates>  ~/android/omni/prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/ccache/ccache -M 25G
<Xgates> but when I run it I'm getting this back at the terminal;
<Xgates> bash: /home/foo/android/omni/prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/ccache/ccache: No such file or directory
<Xgates> and I have the path and ccache in it;
<Xgates> :~/android/omni/prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/ccache$ ls
<Xgates> ccache  MODULE_LICENSE_GPL  NOTICE  PREBUILT
<Xgates> So I don't get why I can't run this in Lubuntu? I've tried the command as the full path too and I also just tried running  ccache in it's own directory as ./ccache -M 25 and the same thing...
<Xgates> I'm lost, I've never seen anything like this before in Linux when you have something bash is telling you it can't find it...
<Xgates> errrrrrrr
 * Xgates bangs head
<Xgates> anyone have a clue here?
<wxl> have you checked the permissions?
<Xgates> it's owned by me as a user...
<Xgates> -rwxr-xr-x 1 foo foo 31812 Nov 23 09:06 ccache
<Xgates> it's not owned by root a user can run it...
<wxl> assumedly you've tab completed your way to it?
<Xgates> yes I ran it in the /path too
<Xgates> ~/android/omni/prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/ccache$ ./ccache -M 25G
<Xgates> bash: ./ccache: No such file or directory
 * wxl shrugs
<Xgates> I was building this in Mint yesterday too and it worked just fine, but I wanted something lighter so I thought I'd try Lubuntu...
<wxl> well they use the same repos
<wxl> its doubtful they use different versions of bash
<Xgates> this is crazy I've never seen this before in Linux...
<Xgates> errrrrrrrrr
<TheMaster> file ccache
<Xgates> file /home/foo/android/omni/prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/ccache/ccache
<Xgates> /home/foo/android/omni/prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/ccache/ccache: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<Xgates> x86_64
<Xgates> ok I need 32-bit compatibility libs
<Xgates> I thought i had that too
<Xgates> thanks guys
<linguini> TheMaster: Thanks, I tried 'apt-get -b source openssh-client'; I'm investigating the result.
<imdave> Hi Guys! Can I ask for help? I have a dual boot WinXP and Lubuntu. My WinXP internet browsing is fine while Lubuntu mostly can browse google sites only. Do you know what's wrong?
<josiah14> is there a way for me to install Monaco as a terminal font?
<josiah14> It's great that I can get it in gui apps, but i'm in the console more often than the gui
<tomboy64> cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<tomboy64> grml
<josiah14> is there a way to keep the system from launching lxpanel at startup?
<josiah14> I use a tiling window manager in place of openbox and would rather not have the panel running unless I call it myself
<josiah14> (rarely use the panel since i use dmenu as my application launcher)
#lubuntu 2014-11-17
<NyanCat> Lubuntu does not like being awoken from suspension on Aspire One 725-0826
<NyanCat> latest 64-bit
<NyanCat> Just an illuminated black screen
<NyanCat> Suspension method was lid close
<ianorlin> does control alt f1 do anything?
<NyanCat> no
<phillw> NyanCat: all suspension bugs have a really low priority. it boots so quickly, that the efforts of the devs are to keep that up. As different kit can handle acpi suspend differently - they've stopped worrying about it.
<phillw> I think that happened at about 13.10
<phillw> NyanCat: that is not to say a well reported bug will not be actioned, just that a generic "It wont start from hibernation / suspension" type of bug is going no where.
<NyanCat> phillw, I don't want to go back to regular ubuntu either, but i guess we all have to make decisions that we dont like sometimes\
<phillw> NyanCat: hibernation is ubuntu core, so if you find a difference - please let lubuntu know.
<NyanCat> phillw, i'm telling you right now
<NyanCat> there is a difference
<phillw> this early in the cycle is good, as it allows our devs to go hunting.
<NyanCat> because suspension on ubuntu works fine
<phillw> NyanCat: then raise a bug
<phillw> you raise a bug, give me the number and I'll pass it up the line faster than is normally done. Do we have a deal?
<NyanCat> phillw, i cannot do that right now though
<NyanCat> lol
<phillw> NyanCat: open a terminal and issue the command
<phillw> ubuntu-bug
<phillw> once you decide what you think it might be, that system will hold your hand and help file a bug that the devs can act upon.
<phillw> NyanCat: at least you now have the instructions, it is from the session after mine at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t21:00
<phillw> Brian explained how useful the ubuntu-bug was
<Exilie> hi
<Exilie> are there any italian for helpme?
<Exilie> my english is not very good :)
<holstein> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Exilie> thx
<dust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dust> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<dust> !us
<dust> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<dust> cool :D
<dust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Garbonzo> !el
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Garbonzo> awesomes
<wxl> btw rather than filling the channel up, you can msg ubottu Garbonzo
<dust> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<dust> so no actual info about what is used now
<holstein> dust: everything is open.. what are you wanting to know?
<dust> what the bot is able to do
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #lubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<dust> nice
<jean_> Hi there, I need help to configure the sound on my lubuntu : there is no sound, neither in Firefox, nor in Gnome MPlayer...
<jean_> What should I do ?
<wxl> jean_: open alsamixer in terminal
<jean_> wxl : ok, done
<wxl> jean_: 1s
<jean_> With F6, I can choose between : C-Medi CMI8737, C-Medi CMI8738 and Intel ICH7
<jean_> C-Media instead of C-Medi
<jean_> I retry : With F6, I can choose between : C-Media CMI8738, C-Media CMI8738 and Intel ICH7...
<wxl> jean_: is anything muted?
<wxl> it would show [00] instead of [MM] if it is
<jean_> 3D Contr is MM, PCM is 00, synth is 00, Line is MM, Phone is MM
<wxl> you might want to turn on your pcm
<jean_> beep is 00 Aux is MM ans Four Cha is 00
<jean_> wxl : How can I turn it on ?
<wxl> m
<jean_> ok, using m, I can swith between 00 and MM, but no sound again
<wxl> do you have pulseaudio installed?
<wxl> how are you testing sound? you should use aplay with some wav file in cli
<jean_> I don't know
<jean_> using gnome mplayer to test
<wxl> jean_: pastebin the results of lspci -vvnn please
<jean_> wxl : http://pastebin.com/0G0MuhT8
<wxl> well you're using drivers, so that's a good sign :)
<jean_> wxl : cool :-)
<wxl> jean_: do you have a Master, or Speaker?
<wxl> jean_: this is old bvut may provide some insight http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272837
<jean_> Yes Master... Volume is 100<>100 (but no swith between 00 and MM on it)
<wxl> if you google the device id (13f6:0111) and ubuntu or linux there's a lot of "no sound" thingys :)
<jean_> this is my aplay -L result : http://pastebin.com/J5DSDzYA
<jean_> yes, I see...
<jean_> wxl : there is this thread : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=43564 but /etc/modprob.conf doesn't exists in Lubuntu...
<wxl> modprobe.conf jean_
<jean_> yes modprobe.conf isn't in /etc...
<wxl> jean_: you could probably add it and/or add it to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jean_> I try it, and after, is there a command to restart the daemon ?
<wxl> well it's a matter of reloading kernel modules i believe
<wxl> you could use modprobe to do that
<wxl> it'd probably be easier to just restart :)
<jean_> Restarting...
 * wxl crosses his fingers
<jean_> wxl : working ! I added  : "options    snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=1" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsaèbase.conf, and restarted the computer ! Cool ! Thanx
<wxl> jean_: no problem!
<wxl> jean_: if you have any further hardware problems, i encourage you to get the device id from lspci and then google it with "linux" or "ubuntu" and you'll usually figure out your own problem :)
<wxl> jean_: are you already on the mailing list?
<jean_> wxl : I'm not on the mailing list...
<wxl> jean_: you should join!
<jean_> where ?
<wxl> jean_: i'd suggest blogging about this topic and sharing with the mailing list. if you don't have a blog, just post to the list for others
<wxl> jean_: http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<jean_> ok
<wxl> there's plenty of ways to contribute to the team, too, if you're interested in helping the project!
<wxl> jean_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<wxl> you are from france, jean_ ?
<jean_> wxl : oui
<jean_> yes
<wxl> jean_: we started a new "Global" team as part of our "Translations" team. if you can help with translations to french, that would be super cool. just one example!
<wxl> we have other french speakers helping but the more we have the less work each person has to do
<wxl> rafaellaguna is the head there. you might want to chat with him
<jean_> ok, I'll try to help Lubuntu team as much as I could !
<wxl> we'd love to have you jean!
<wxl> if you have any questions about how to help, any ideas, anything, feel free to ask here or on the mailing list
<wxl> and know jean_ you can always email me personally at wxl@ubuntu.com or ping me here on irc. i'm always here, though sometimes i'm away from the keyboard. i'll pick up on msgs or hilights (say my nick) when i'm back
<jean_> ok wxl, with pleasure !
<jean_> I'll wait for rafaellaguna
<wxl> jean_: i don't think he's in this channel. feel free to message him
<jean_> wxl : is he on a different channel ?
<wxl> jean_: yeah. i can invite you there
#lubuntu 2014-11-18
<ggg> :)
<ggg> hi
<ggg> if I am installing lubuntu on T61 Lenovo 2 GB ram is it better to install 32 bit version?
<ggg> or 62
<ggg> *64
<ggg> which one is faster?
<wxl> you playing games or doing video editing ggg ?
<ggg> no
<wxl> then it doesn't really matter
<ggg> oki
<wxl> however, i would argue that 64bit is a little more "common"
<ggg> also it seems screen refresh rate is lower in ubuntu or something
<Unit193> If you have a fair amount of RAM and your computer supports it, 64bit.
<ggg> eyes get tired :D
<ggg> in win its ok
<wxl> Unit193: although, that's really not often achieved outside of computationally intensive programs
<wxl> ggg: you can change that of course
<wxl> there's been talk in the ubuntu community about getting rid of 32 bit images
<wxl> from what i can tell this is not ready to happen, but it may be a harbinger of what's to come
<wxl> excellent :)
<ggg> wx1 lol I wonder what in lubuntu makes screen to harsh on eyes
<ggg> diff drivers?
<wxl> possibly
<wxl> depends on whether or not your chip has an open source driver
<wxl> if so, it's probably the same
<ggg> i dont think it have
<ggg> screen looks  a bit like robotron lol
<ggg> lol
<ggg> oki time to sleep
<ggg> screen really mad
<ggg> :D
<acecipher> Hey, how does one move the control bar thing down on screen?
<ianorlin> acecipher you can drag window with alt +mouse
<ianorlin> did you move panel?
<acecipher> no
<acecipher> Elyssa needs it
<ianorlin> the panel?
<anjo-aladiah> There is any way to personalize the Keybord under Lubuntu or ubuntu ? My keyboard is Spanish and i use to right in Portuguese, so i not able to put the ~ up on the A or the O !Some tip to help me ?There is any way to personalize the Keybord under Lubuntu or ubuntu ? My keyboard is Spanish and i use to right in Portuguese, so i not able to put the ~ up on the A or the O !Some tip to help me ?
<anjo-aladiah> There is some way to run a website that need Microsfot Silverlight to run under ubuntu or lubuntu ?
<anjo-aladiah> like this one http://irisonline.pt/
<wxl> ok, here's the question for the advanced support: how do you set your own compose sequences? having import "%L" plus definitions in ~/.XCompose does not seem to be enough
<hateball> anjo-aladiah: I don't think there's any other way than using WINE these days
<wxl> silverlight? i think the mono guys made something along those lines.
<wxl> but afaik silverlight's on its way out
<anjo-aladiah> i am no able to install moonlight on console
<anjo-aladiah> Why i cant install linux microsoft silver light alternativa ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9067112/
<anjo-aladiah> There is some Lubuntu or ubuntu alternative to Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4
<anjo-aladiah> i need to personalizes my Spanish Keyboard because iam Portuguese.In the Key i have ¨ and ' and { , i need ~, but this one iam not able to put it up on the A or the O letter .
<wxl> you mean you want à and Õ
<wxl> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hateball> afaik moonlight is dead and buried
<hateball> running Firefox or IE in wine is probably a less painful solution
<wxl> rmadison moonlight-plugin-mozilla is sure taking its sweet time :)
<wxl> oh ic why
<wxl> available only for lucid
<wxl> that's why anjo-aladiah -- development died
<wxl> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla lucid
<ubottu> moonlight-plugin-mozilla (source: moon): Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - Xulrunner 1.9 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 59 kB, installed size 220 kB
<wxl> so there it is
<wxl> and if we look at the current lts version:
<wxl> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla trusty
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in trusty
<wxl> it's not there
<wxl> there's no repos on mono's git hub
<wxl> i think we can call it dead
<wxl> oh nope it exists
<anjo-aladiah> There is an alternative to open this website
<anjo-aladiah> irisonline.pt ?
<wxl> latest commit over a year ago
<anjo-aladiah> http://www.irisonline.pt
<wxl> you could built it yourself https://github.com/mono/moon
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: it may be easier to help you in portugese. try #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<hateball> Why not just use Wine, that way the silverlight stain is contained even more
<wxl> hahaha
<anjo-aladiah> I prefere English room, its more internationalized and better help
<anjo-aladiah> more people
<anjo-aladiah> more ideas
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: well, in that case, either use firefox in wine or compile moon yourself.
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: although i bet you the guys that speak your language probably have more direct experience with dealing with the keyboard.
<anjo-aladiah> no they dont.
<wxl> well more than i do :)
<anjo-aladiah> Portuguese people use to buy portuguese  laptops with portuguese keyboard
<anjo-aladiah> I went to Spain buy one with 17 inchs that they dont sell for a faire price in Portugal at all or they dont sell at all
<anjo-aladiah> thats why
<anjo-aladiah> Its easy to find a South american Brazilian with a south american Spanish with this problem
<hateball> I don't understand the issue, is it that you can't change layout?
<hateball> Even if the physical keyboard is spanish you should be able to change the layout to portugese
<anjo-aladiah> hateball
<hateball> That's me
<anjo-aladiah> hateball: i need to personalizes my Spanish Keyboard because iam Portuguese.In the Key i have ¨ and ' and { , i need ~, but this one iam not able to put it up on the A or the O letter .
<wxl> like Ã
<wxl> technically compose will take care of it
<anjo-aladiah> There is some Lubuntu or ubuntu alternative to Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4  ? Someone in Ubuntu room toold me the LXDEkeytool is able to do it
<anjo-aladiah> thanks any way
<anjo-aladiah> yes wxl
<anjo-aladiah> thas it
<anjo-aladiah> iam only able to Ä
<anjo-aladiah> its different doesnit ?
<wxl> hard to tell at the font size i'm using :)
<anjo-aladiah> lol
<wxl> with the compose key i just alt A ~
<wxl> i have alt set to the compose key
<anjo-aladiah> iam able to tyoe ~
<anjo-aladiah> but not able to put it up on the consoant
<wxl> if you add the following to ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart it will work for you:
<wxl> @setxkbmap -option compose:ralt
<wxl> note that will make it work for the RIGHT alt
<anjo-aladiah> that to much hacking for me .
<anjo-aladiah> if i put that sentence any where inside that file, ¨ ' {   key will i give ~' {    for sure ?=
<wxl> i can't understand what you're asking
<anjo-aladiah> because ~  doesn exist in this keyboard, i read on internet that if i did Alt gr + 4  key combination( note this key show me 4$ charaters), it will gave me ~, and it did but not the way i want up on the consoants !
<wxl> how are you able to type it then?
<anjo-aladiah> doing Alt gr + 4 key combination( note this key show me 4$ charaters)
<anjo-aladiah> but this ~ is under line
<anjo-aladiah> when i do the combination it appear even before i type any letter!
<anjo-aladiah> lolol
<anjo-aladiah> its hilariant
<wxl> <compose key> <A> <~> = Ã
<wxl> just like <compose> <.> <.> = …
<wxl> and <compose> <C> <|> = ¢
<wxl> and <compose> <e> <=> = €
<wxl> etc
<anjo-aladiah> ho my friend if i was close to you , i will pay you to do it for me .
<anjo-aladiah> believe me
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> oh
<anjo-aladiah> iam not well prepared to do it
<wxl> try using setxkbmap -option compose:ralt in a run window or a terminal
<anjo-aladiah> i will do it now
<anjo-aladiah> ok Ç?
<anjo-aladiah> you help me
<wxl> heh
<wxl> if you put it with the @ in that autostart file it will be done automatically from here on out
<anjo-aladiah> first of all i put @setxkbmap -option compose:ralt  on terminal right ?
<anjo-aladiah> or first i have to open the file
<wxl> if you already have that running, then you're good for this session
<wxl> if you add that to the autostart file, then it will work next time and there on out
<anjo-aladiah> i need to open and modify the file first doesn it
<hateball> "echo @setxkbmap -option compose:ralt > ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart"
<hateball> just paste that, done
<wxl> um
<wxl> misplaced echo?
<wxl> s/echo/quote/
<anjo-aladiah> there is a way to revert if something went wrong ?
<anjo-aladiah> so i will type in console :   echo @setxkbmap -option compose:ralt > ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<anjo-aladiah> wxl there is a way to revert if something go wrong ?
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: quite easy to fix. but you should type the following EXACTLY:
<wxl> echo "@setxkbmap -option compose:ralt" >> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<anjo-aladiah> ok i did it
<anjo-aladiah> the console dont answear me nothing . it s normal ?
<wxl> yep that's usually a good sign
<hateball> wxl: Yes, bit too fast on the trigger. Not enough coffee :)
<wxl> hateball: aye yae yae
<anjo-aladiah> äÄ~aæ´wxl  +
<wxl> hahaha someone's having fun over there XD
<anjo-aladiah> this did nothing
<anjo-aladiah> ñää
<wxl> right alt letter tilde
<anjo-aladiah> æ
<wxl> that's alt a e
<anjo-aladiah> æ~
<wxl> a then ~
<anjo-aladiah> i dont have ~ on my keyboard remember ?
<anjo-aladiah> a~
<wxl> then how can you type it??? :)
<anjo-aladiah> Alt Gr + 4
<wxl> oh sheesh
<anjo-aladiah> combination
<anjo-aladiah> and it appear imediatly
<anjo-aladiah> even before a type a or o or anything
<hateball> alt gr is "right alt", if anyone is confused here
<anjo-aladiah> wxl what i should type now to revert the process
<wxl> that may be the problem
<wxl> just edit the file and change ralt to lalt
<wxl> then run the command in terminal
<anjo-aladiah> how
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<wxl> with any file editor you like including leafpad
<anjo-aladiah> tell me
<anjo-aladiah> please
<anjo-aladiah> the command
<wxl> open leafpad
<wxl> do file open
<wxl> navigate to the file
<wxl> open it
<wxl> change the r to and l
<wxl> save the file
<anjo-aladiah> where it is =
<anjo-aladiah> ç?
<wxl> your home directory /.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<anjo-aladiah> ok i did it
<anjo-aladiah> and save
<anjo-aladiah> now reboot need ?
<wxl> good now actually run the command in terminal
<anjo-aladiah> what command ?¿
<anjo-aladiah> echo @setxkbmap -option compose:ralt > ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<wxl> setxkbmap -option compose:lalt
<anjo-aladiah>  ?
<wxl> then do the following:
<anjo-aladiah> done
<wxl> <left alt> <A> <altgr + 4>
<anjo-aladiah> ~
<anjo-aladiah> ~
<anjo-aladiah> nothing happens
<anjo-aladiah> dont work at all
<wxl> try restarting
<anjo-aladiah> reboot ?
<anjo-aladiah> wxl
<anjo-aladiah> wxl: iam back . After reboot it doesn t work . Please how can i put things as they were prior to our interventation ?
<anjo-aladiah> wxl: do you remember what we did http://paste.ubuntu.com/9069492/
<anjo-aladiah> then i chenge RALT TO LALT as you said
<NyanCat> phillw, are you around by chance?
<NyanCat> Since there's a chance that person might be: I was in here two days ago. I've got an Acer Aspire One 725-0826 and I reported that waking up from suspension was not working properly (blank screen). I was experimenting and tried `sudo pm-suspend` and... Well, that worked
<NyanCat> But closing the lid or suspending from shutdown screen still doesn't work
<holstein> yeah.. it can be challenging.. on hardware that doesnt support linux well, i usually come up with a workaround. in some cases, just not using or expecting suspend support
<NyanCat> Though I know it's possible on this unit because suspend/resume works fine using regular Ubuntu with Unity
<holstein> sure.. just make sure you are comparing the same versions.. like 14.04 ubuntu vs 14.04 lubuntu.. and not, different kernels
<NyanCat> holstein, hmm, nice one
<NyanCat> Now that you mention it...
<NyanCat> I'm not sure that I'm running the same version
<holstein> NyanCat: you can probably test with the live iso's.. if you dont need proprietary graphics drivers..
<NyanCat> Though actually that right there might be the issue
<NyanCat> Just noticed that i'm using stock for everything
<NyanCat> and apparently the os is reporting that my wireless isn't working even though... i'm connected through wireless
<NyanCat> lol
<holstein> its a matter of just isolating, and keeping an open mind.. since, you are not promised linux support. it can be challenging, for sure
<NyanCat> well heck holstein if you hadn't have mentioned the word proprietary i wouldn't have checked
<NyanCat> So it's certainly more help than anything (:
<NyanCat> holstein, going to reboot and try again
<NyanCat> looks promising so far
<holstein> NyanCat: i wish i could say "it wont hurt" ;)
<NyanCat> holstein, hah
<NyanCat> well, if it does hurt, i'm punching you first
<NyanCat> holstein
<NyanCat> IT WORKED
<NyanCat> i resumed to lock screen
<holstein> lol
<holstein> NyanCat: cheers.. that was easy
<NyanCat> now i can use an OS that goes easier on my battery!
<phillw> NyanCat: I am, but seems problem solved :)
<NyanCat> heck yeah
<NyanCat> holstein, just playing with it here
<NyanCat> it's a bit touchy, but it works to my liking
<NyanCat> sometimes i have to close the lid again and then reopen it
<aarondabomb> Hey fellas, is anyone here very familiar with lxle? I just switched from lubuntu to lxle, and I think some configuration settings are left over in my home partition and I'm trying to change them act more like lxle does in a live boot
<testdr> aarondabomb: create a new user (maybe with admin-rights) and check this default clean empty one -- then you can compare to all those configurations in your old-home-directory in   .config  .local .gconf and so on
<aarondabomb> testdr: thanks that's a good idea!
<Hertz> hello
<Hertz> any ideas how I can get proper video driver for t61 laptop?
<Hertz> there is some funny stuff goes on
<Hertz> eyes get tired fast
<Hertz> like some barely noticeable flickering
<Hertz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861251
<ianorlin> Hertz what kind of graphics on the laptop?
<Hertz> checking
#lubuntu 2014-11-19
<Hertz> Intel PM965/GM965 graphics
<Hertz> should do 100 hz
<Hertz> 60 atm
<Hertz> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/pd008989
<anjo-aladiah> wxl: last time we talk i changed RALT to LALT, was this the step to put my system as it were prior to intervention ?
<anjo-aladiah> Because i already found a solution to my problem
<anjo-aladiah> Now i wish to put thing as it were before. CAn you help please ?
<anjo-aladiah> wxl: are you there ?
<anjo-aladiah> wxl: are you there ?
<wxl> anjo-aladiah: just edit the file and remove the line. problem solved.
<GBeats> Hi, im new to lubuntu and linux and i kinda messed up my installation a little, but its working fine so far..... but i have grub and windows boot both working, grub boots first then gives me an option for the windows boot menu, should i remove one and if so which one?
<ianorlin> and you can't get to lubuntu?
<GBeats> lubuntu is working fine... its just weird to go through 2 seperate boot menus that display more or less the same thing
<ianorlin> oh so you select windows in grub and it selects the windows boot menu
<GBeats> yes.. is that normal?
<ianorlin> thing is I don't know the windows side of the bootloader well it seems like grub is doing its job
<ianorlin> I think this might be on windows side
<GBeats> what happened is i messed up the installation and its a long story im sure what really happened, it involved wubi, swapping some files etc, but i managed to install lubuntu to a partition that way, but it wouldnt boot up after, i just got a grub prompt, so i followed the manual process of locating the linux files init files etc, and at the end it said to make these setting permanant i should install grub from within lubuntu so i did. i havent actually tried l
<ianorlin> if you mess something up trying to fix it you could make it not boot
<GBeats> yes, im happy its working for now, im just waiting for my partner to load up windows and see grub and throw a fit 'OMG you broke windows again...." :D
<Daffi> Hi, I use lubuntu on my macbook pro (10,2) at home with refind. Last weekend I updated osx. Now my bootmanager is broken (I got many lines, without an error, and haltet in initramfs).  Can anybody help me?
<wxl> !info lubuntu-software-center
<ubottu> lubuntu-software-center (source: lubuntu-software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, removing applications on Lubuntu. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.8-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 103 kB, installed size 994 kB
<wxl> !info update-manager
<ubottu> update-manager (source: update-manager): GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:14.10.6 (utopic), package size 531 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Guest57705> i need to know why my apt-get update adds Ign cdrom://Lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140722.2) trusty/universe Translation-en_US even my /etc/apt/sources.list is not there while creating
<Guest57705> the livecd
<Guest57705> in my sources.list there is no entry of cdrom
<Guest57705> where would the cdrom part it would be taking
<phillw> Guest57705: that's why I use alternate image... it *has* to read the cd :)
<phillw> as soon as it has updated the internet connection, kill the internet connection (either turn WiFi off, or pull the ethernet cable)
<Guest57705> i am creating livecd
<Guest57705> and after i burn iso when i run the iso in live mode
<Guest57705> when apt-get update is run
<Guest57705> it add Ign:cdrom line
<Guest57705> where does it takes from
<Guest57705> how can i find where in my livecd environment cdrom line would have added which gets triggered when i run the iso and run apt-get update
<mutantspew> Greetings!
<mutantspew> when a app uses xfce4-notify to send a toast there are lines running through it, which makes it a bit hard to read. any way to fix this? changing the theme doesn't work. the theme remains the same no mater what I change it to.
<ianorlin> mutantspew: that is a known bug
<ianorlin> there is one workaround is to open customize look and feel and choose something other than lubuntu-default or lubuntu dark panel works
<mutantspew> okay I'll try it
<mutantspew> thanks
<wxl> anyone on 14.10 amd64?
<teward> wxl: i've got an Lubuntu 14.10 amd64 VM, if that works.
<teward> :P
<wxl> teward: works. check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1394241 and see if you can confirm or deny
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1394241 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager quietly crashes" [Undecided,New]
<teward> wxl: oooop looks like the VM has a kernel panic, give me a few to nuke and rebuild?
<wxl> k
<wxl> oh hey i have a vm neat
<wxl> i forgot about that :)
<wxl> nevermind, i'll take care of this hehehe
<teward> wxl: still helps to have a tester :)
<wxl> sure sure
<teward> besides i need a working 14.10 VM anyways :P
<wxl> so far it looks like i'll be invalidating this one
<teward> heh
<teward> eeesh looks like the ISO doesn't want to install - weirdness all around o.o
<teward> oh well, guess I can't test from here
<wxl> what's the md5 say?
<teward> I/O error
<teward> :P
<teward> i think the file is broken
<teward> or where it is on the drive
<wxl> prolly
 * teward runs a drivetest
<wxl> or your virtual drive
<teward> that's more likely actually
<teward> since it was the VM that triggered that error
<wxl> oh i am on i386 though
<wxl> oops
<wxl> forgot about that :)
<teward> wxl: heheheh.
<teward> if i reboot to Windows i have an env i can use to test >.>
<teward> VMware VM there should still be functioning...
<teward> >.>
<teward> wxl: the iso hash is 60e666e9459ec52e56aa6cbd94d6895e - matches what's on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for -desktop-amd64
<teward> there we go
<teward> aaand not so much - i get the desktop screen and then aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb cccccccccccccccccc multicolor garbage
<teward> maybe it's a VBox issue
<teward> ooo vbox crash
<teward> wxl: i'll still test, but i have to try and get vbox working, or install VMware again... (I have a license for that)
<phillw> teward: the bug 1394241  can be stopped, a reinstall of update manager has sorted it.
<ubottu> bug 1394241 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager quietly crashes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394241
<teward> ack
<teward> phillw: still testing - just to see if it's persistent and if reinstall is just the workaround
<teward> never hurts to be thorough in testing :)
<teward> and wheeee, apparently it's a VBox issue - VMware works fine >.>
<phillw> my update manager is running on hardware, not switched over to 15.04 just yet :)
<wxl> kvm ftw teward
<teward> wxl: E:TriedAndDidn'tWork
<teward> doesn't matter to me, though - i have a VMware ESXi server here for my VMs at home here...
<wxl> teward: i smell pebkac. :)
<teward> VMware workstation provides a nice interface, and I have a license for both so meh
<teward> wxl: or E:Lazy
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> hm maybe i'll do some triage today
<wxl> can't i convince you to help me with triage for lubuntu teward??
<teward> wxl: the only reason i'm not using my Lubuntu VM on my ESXi box is because it's in a "NoOutsideAccess VLAN"... then I'd be testing there :P
<teward> wxl: you could try, i'm working on something for a class i have in 1.5 hours though
<teward> wxl: i also need to finish the 14.10 VM building :P
<wxl> teward: i mean not now but in general
<teward> wxl: my primary focus is on the nginx package, after all i'm applying for PPU rights so that's my primary focus as of now
<wxl> oh yeah that's right
<teward> but i have no issue helping out where i can
<wxl> i forgot about all that :)
<teward> you just have to throw the bugs my way - my primary OS is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS after all
<teward> so if it needs actual hardware installs for replication can't help ya
<wxl> well you have lubuntu vms
<wxl> if you understand lubuntu well enough, i.e. its components and such, that's sufficient
<teward> TBH I understand server components more, 99% of what I do is CLI xD
<wxl> right right
<teward> I have issues with GUIs apparently - they're just so i can organize my windows xD
<wxl> nevermind i'll find someone eventually :)
<teward> wxl: bug me if you need any additional help with setting Triaged and stuff though... like if there's an Lubuntu equivalent of a bug triaging day :)
<teward> i never have enough crap to do
<teward> lol someone's arguing in the wine channels whether it's legal or not for companies that produce software to be exclusive to specific OSes and not cater to the OSS community xD
<teward> sorry, offtopic, i'll be silent
<teward> phillw: you might set "Incomplete" instead of "Invalid"
<teward> but you're right that bug can't be reproduced, and I even tried
<phillw> teward: after the re-install, it works fine. must have been a zero day bug.
<phillw> teward: no one has mentioned it, so I'll remove any noise on it.
<teward> phillw: ack, lemme know if there's any issues with it in the future, i have a fully updated 14.10 amd64 vm.
<phillw> teward: if any one mentions an issue, I know the bug is there... but this far into release cycle, I'm guessing it is a simple glitch.
<teward> mhm
<teward> ooh that reminds me i need a 15.04 environment
<phillw> teward: I need two!
<teward> there's no images yet are there
<phillw> teward: yeah, they hide at such places as https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=17220.0
<phillw> Julien is mirroring onto my iso machine, not too sure how up to date it is. http://phillw.net/isos/lxqt/ ooh, quite recent!
<teward> what no amd64 >.>
 * teward boos phillw
<teward> :P
<phillw> teward: concentrate on 32bit... exapand to 64 if wanted.
<teward> meh, i should make i386 VMs too... *shrugs*
<phillw> teward: gilir has his own login for the area, so he adds as he wants.
<teward> mhm
<phillw> teward: same as OBI, Nio just adds new stuff, updates the wiki and it goes live. This is all a part of my having the new server running as a cloud server.
<teward> it'd help if i had nice wifi... alas i'm stuck with campus wifi
<teward> stupid comcast... >.>
<teward> give me level 3 fiber any day
<teward> would rather have fiber over comcast coax
<teward> I think systemd is a problem... it keeps generating errors about being unable to start user service...
<teward> phillw: wxl: Is there a -dev channel for lubuntu, or no?  or a +1 channel, for 15.04 and such
<phillw> teward: no, there is a game called catch gilir on line, but other stuff is done via brainstorming
<teward> phillw: what about complaining about systemd :P
<teward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9103528 is why i ask :P
<teward> (might be a bit larger an issue than just lubuntu)
<phillw> teward: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-brainstorming
<phillw> teward: as I'm no longer a TL for any part of lubuntu best person to ask will be wxl He's tasked with such tasks
<teward> wxl: oyi, wake up before systemd explodes the world :p
<teward> true, wxl is the goto for my complaining about issues nowadays
<teward> :)
<wxl> i really think we should have a like lubuntu-geek channel for the people that don't want to hear about support (#lubuntu) or hear about random chatter (#lubuntu-offtopic)
<wxl> really though most of the major discussion happens on the mailing list teward. that's where our major code contributors pay attention.
<wxl> teward: then there's that one channel that's named after a previous team leader of lubuntu
<wxl> *ahem*
<teward> lol
<wxl> seriously we have more lubuntu people there than anywhere else XD
<teward> heh
<teward> well it looks like the issue i'm seeing is not localized to Lubuntu
<teward> so maybe it's part of core
<wxl> aroo
<Klubuntiks> Is it more software in 14.10 then 14.04 LTS ?
<ianorlin> not really much at all
<ianorlin> I think maybe one small thing for changing screen brightness was added in 14.10 but it is basically all the same
<ianorlin> !info xbacklight
<ubottu> xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 49 kB
<ianorlin> installed size of 49 kB so it doesn't really matter if you are short on space and it is not really something that is a killer app
<ianorlin> I think btrfs filesystem tools were added as well
<Klubuntiks> I have enough space.. 160GB
<ianorlin> It is basically the same but if you do go 14.04 for longer support get 14.04.1 as one big wifi bug got fixed as 14.10 is a new updated version that mainly had bug fixes
<ianorlin> although there are newer things you can install in repos in 14.10 but you don't get as long support
<Klubuntiks> What bug is in that wifi ?
<Klubuntiks> Is it fixed in the updates ?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> That is why I said to grab 14.04.1 as that has that update already
<Klubuntiks> I have 2 netbooks. allready use 14.04.1.
<Klubuntiks> I remember 14.04 missing wifi icon.
<ianorlin> yeah that is what I was talking about
<Klubuntiks> It works good no so i am not sure i will reinstall on this computer.
<ianorlin> they are not really that different at all
<Klubuntiks> I have 1GB ram and 160GB HD shud i use another linux ? Will Lubuntu use all the capacity ?
<wxl> Klubuntiks: that should work fine. you have WAY more than enough HD. i've run lubuntu on as little as 256mb ram, so 1gb will be fine.
<ianorlin> yeah 1GB will be fine just be warned opening a lot of tabs in firefox will use lots of ram
<Klubuntiks> I think 1GB can let me open very many windows.
<ianorlin> yes it can
<phillw> Klubuntiks: lubuntu will think all it Christmas and Birthday presents have arrived at once...
<wxl> Klubuntiks: no need to pm. just install it. lubuntu is definitely better for resource usage than xubuntu.
<Klubuntiks> I allready use lubuntu on a netbook with 512MB and 8GB HD. it works fine.
<Klubuntiks> It is possible to share networks and folders between Lubuntu and Windows ?
<ianorlin> yes with samba but I am not expirenced with that
<jkhl> I just replaced my graphics card, trying to boot, I get cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available
<ianorlin> I would like some more info to help solve your problem what is the old and new graphics card and where you use full disk encryption?
<jkhl> i think its a loose SATA connection to my HD
<jkhl> new gfx card is a GeForce 210
<jkhl> old gfx card is a GeFroce 6200SE
<jkhl> old gfx card is a GeForce 6200SE*
<jkhl> i use full disk encryption
<jkhl> not sure what you mean by where
<jkhl> which partition?
<jkhl> (I can't remember, I think I just checked the option to do an encrypted hard drive installation of lubuntu)
<jkhl> also SATA connection seems ok now, no difference
<jkhl> there is a solution here :
<jkhl> http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2012/07/evmsactivate-is-not-available-on-boot.html
<jkhl> not sure if i should try it, i wouldn't know what i was doing
<jkhl> also there is errors=remount-ro in /etc/fstab
<jkhl> oh that's apparently not an error anyway
<jkhl> still stuck
#lubuntu 2014-11-20
<jkhl> is it failing to detect my hd?
<jkhl> seems not
<holstein> jkhl: did you remove any proprietary drivers that were installed before?
<holstein> my proceedure would be like this.. test with a live CD, and/or, a supported operating system, to see that the new graphics card is functional.. if it is, then, i move on to troubleshooting my install
<jkhl> holstein: I didn't remove drivers, afaik nVidia cards are backwards compatible
<jkhl> for some reason my live cd is not booting, even if i set every boot device to cd-rom
<jkhl> it's still trying to boot from the hd
<holstein> jkhl: i wouldnt expect to have a linux distro configured with a card, and remove that card, and replace it, and have the kernel pick it up
<holstein> jkhl: i would purge the proprietary drivers, and start fresh..
<holstein> jkhl: but, seeing the "new" card in a functional state would help. since, it may not be an issue of the operating system or config
<jkhl> is a grub bootable cd sufficient?
<holstein> in one personal case, i just put the old card back in, purged the drivers, and checked that i was booting stock open drivers.. replaced the card *then*, and started fresh on configuring
<holstein> jkhl: "sufficient" is relative
<holstein> jkhl: if you have *never* seen that card do anything, i know, i would want to see it do something before i spend too long with it
<jkhl> sufficient to test the graphics card? sufficient to apply this solution: http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2012/07/evmsactivate-is-not-available-on-boot.html ?
<jkhl> ok
<jkhl> also, I tried putting the old card back in, same problem
<holstein> in some cases, i'll load up whatever operating system the device is promises support for
<holstein> jkhl: you could have knocked something else loose, then
<jkhl> ok I'll double check all the connections
<holstein> i mean, if scenario A was fine, and scenario B is not.. then, you revert to scenario A and its not again.. that seems suspicious
<jkhl> but it seems to detect the hd, just not boot
<jkhl> I should mention this booting problem has occurred since I received my computer back from a repair shop
<jkhl> it wasn't occuring before that
<holstein> jkhl: then, its hardware related..
<holstein> jkhl: id almost bet on it.. but, testing will be all that will proved what is going on
<jkhl> ata3.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 Scontrol 300)
<jkhl> ata3.01: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 Scontrol 300)
<jkhl> ata3.00: link online but 1 devices miscalssified, trying
<jkhl> ata3.00: reset failed (errno=-11), retrying in 35 secs
<jkhl> I'll check all the connections
<holstein> could be anything.. i mean, why did you take it in?
<holstein> and what did who do?
<jkhl> there was shimmering (waves) on the screen
<jkhl> they just confirmed it was a problem with the gfx card
<jkhl> so i replaced it
<holstein> so, they didnt do anything, then?
<jkhl> afaik, no
<jkhl> they cleaned it
<jkhl> just that, I'm told
<holstein> how?
<holstein> just air?
<jkhl> presumably
<holstein> i think you have entirely too many variables present
<jkhl> it is an old computer, I'd be happy just to salvage the HD
<holstein> i would, if its my machine, take the hardware out. check connections and wires.. put things back in slowly and test as i go
<jkhl> ok
<holstein> you can mount the hard drive in another machine..
<holstein> *if* its not broken..
<holstein> i agree the shimmery waves seems like graphics card
<jkhl> and I can still get to the encrypted data?
<jkhl> yeah the waves return when i put the old card in (even during booting)
<jkhl> and they are not present with the new card in
<holstein> jkhl: nothing about lubuntu/ubuntu/linux is going to prevent you from getting your encrypted data
<holstein> your encryption process may prevent that
<holstein> i would boot the old card, purge the driver, and start from scratch..
<jkhl> ok, but it doesnt boot even with the old card
<holstein> you can always just force vesa... with an xorg.conf, to test.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> jkhl: im just following what i see
<jkhl> and that alternative lubuntu ISO is not booting even with all boot devices set to CDROM, atm
<jkhl> ok
<holstein> jkhl: i would put the old card in, and repair whatever is preventing scenarioA from working
<holstein> adding a new card in the mix wont be constructive at all
<jkhl> ok
<holstein> its like having engine trouble and putting new tires on
<holstein> i mean, you may need new tires, but, its just not going to help you right now. and it actually just throws another variable in the mix
<jkhl> true
<jkhl> Mounting root file system: No volume groups found
<jkhl> ata3.00: link online but 1 devices miscalssified, device detection might fail
<jkhl> there is a little damage to the plastic of the SATA connection to the HD, i'll inspect the 'pins
<jkhl> '
<holstein> i would remove it from the equation,and get *something* booting on that hardware
<jkhl> hmm
<jkhl> ok
<andy38> Hello all.. Need some advice on a cloud VM.. Ubuntu Server 12.10. AMP stack, running latest revision apache2 and PHP5.
<andy38> It's regarding kernel panics.
<andy38> PM me if u know?
<andy38> Anyone - server support?
<jkhl> CD ROM should show up in the IDE device list in the bios, right? well, it's not there
<jkhl> so I guess that's failing to be detected, cos I checked the connections and they seem fine
<jkhl> time to give up on this machine and get the HD out of there>
<jkhl> ?
<holstein> !server | andy38
<ubottu> andy38: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<holstein> andy38: you should do 14.04
<andy38> Yeah. It's a live server hosting 50+ domains.
<holstein> andy38: "live" is not the concern
<holstein> andy38: 12.10 is EOL
<holstein> you'll want to go with a supported operating system
<andy38> My main concern is actually the kernel.
<holstein> it should be literally *all* of the system, that is older, and not patched
<holstein> if you have it online, you want a supported version
<andy38> Sure. All my others are on ubu14... This ones an old baby..been running without a crash for 3 years almost.
<holstein> sure.. keep it running if you like.. you'll want to patch it yourself, and there is no support for it
<jkhl> well i found one thing - the cd drive was not IDE-connected to the mobo, so that's sorted now
<jkhl> going to try this now to fix the evms_activate is not available on boot error: http://blog.leenix.co.uk/2012/07/evmsactivate-is-not-available-on-boot.html
<holstein> jkhl: how are you encrypting?
<jkhl> not sure exactly, I chose to encrypt (the ubuntu partition? the home folder?) during the lubuntu installation (with ecryptfs, I think)
<holstein> jkhl: if it were me, and that data were important, and not backedup where i can see it, right now, on another location.. then, i would be booting live with whatever would let me back that up
<jkhl> ok
<jkhl> another thing solved, the 'fail-safe
<jkhl> another thing solved, the 'fail-safe defaults of the bios were setting the sata type to raid, instead of ide'
<jkhl> x
<_joey> couple of things have been buggin me since update : 1) two network applets in the pannel. One I want to remove. 2) Program start in the left corner has disappered
<phillw> _joey: the two applets is a result of you following the work-around a bug, you simply need to reverse the steps you took.
<phillw> _joey: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html (just delete it)
<phillw> _joey: as for the 2nd issue, can you be more specific? "Run" should still be there.
<_joey> 2) There was an applet in bottom left hand corner allowing to selct programs, preferences etc. It disappeared.
<_joey> I hit keyboard short-cut ctrl-esc and it pops on the bottom-right corner
<_joey> Panel has been screwed after update
<_joey> Not sure what I have to delete for issue 1)
<_joey> I was warned Lubuntu is a buggy distro. I am living with these stupid bugs
<_joey> :(
<phillw> _joey: you're not making a whole lot of sense... you're doing a good rant, which is acceptable to a degree, but lubuntu is not a buggy distro and if you climb off the cleiling and back to a chair, we can try and work out issues... Screaming "IT DOESN'T WORK" does not give us volunteers too much to go on.
<_joey> I am not sure how else to describe the problem. I am not imagining it. There is a button on the left side of the panel. You click on it. You get a menu of programs, preference, accessories, system tools
<_joey> this button has disappeared
<_joey> after update
<_joey> There was no rant from me about Lubuntu either.
<hateball> _joey: Well, you can rightclick the panel and add it back
<hateball> The name of the widget eludes me
<Garbonzo> if you mean the menu widget, it's called "menu"
<Garbonzo> appropriately enough
<_joey> I can do many things on command line. I have no clue how to add menu widget. I can figure out but it's annoying to get something broken each time the system is upgraded
<_joey> Buggy distro! - all I can say
<_joey> I added and it appeared on the right instead of on the left
<_joey> wtf!!!
<holstein> !bug | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> when you "add" panel items, you can rearrange the location of them
<fun> hey foks
<fun> folks
<fun> latest lubuntu image is 706mb
<fun> but CDR is 702
<fun> how come!
<fun> :D
<fun> some joke
<holstein> fun: is your question, "how to install using a CD?"?
<holstein> if so,you can use the mini iso..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fun> oki
<fun> but why the normal cd packagage is 4 mb more
<fun> hehe
<_joey> « ubuntu-bug  <package> » ?
<_joey> it should « ubuntu-bug  <package> »
<_joey> Err! it should « ubuntu-bug  <Lubuntu> »
<wxl> _joey: if you
<wxl> re trying to point out the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu, may i remind you lubuntu *IS* ubuntu?
<holstein> !contribute | fun
<ubottu> fun: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> fun: you can get envolved in the package selection and development
<fun> great :D
<fun> redownloading
<fun> it says 702 on the site
<fun> should fit well
<holstein> fun: you can boot USB
<fun> no
<fun> it does not work
<fun> D620 bios goes mad
<fun> hehe
<holstein> fun: i use plop to boot usb with machines that dont boot uSB
<fun> no
<fun> I like simple
<holstein> i find usb simpler.. since, i can re-use them
<fun> true
<fun> I had usb
<fun> but it does not work on old ps
<fun> what is plop?
<fun> *pc
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/
<GITSaito> bonjour!
<GITSaito> j ai un disque de stockage WD 2To que j ai formater recement. visible sur mon pc avec lubuntu, mais les medias present dessus ne sont pas visible sur monWDTV Live
<GITSaito> je pense que c est dut au format de partition
<GITSaito> sys de fichier linux - partition GUID
<GITSaito> depuis  que je suis passe a ce format, je lis bien mieux mes videos haute definitions sur mon pc qui est une petite configuration sans HD
<GITSaito> mais sur a la TV disque detecte mais pas les medias
<GITSaito> donc ma question, est il possible de faire cohaboter 2 systeme de partions
<fun> ok 14.04
<fun> 706
<fun> 14.10 702
<fun> why LTS is 706
<fun> lol
<fun> o well
<holstein> fun: i would use 14.04, since its lts.. you can boot the mini iso i linked if you want a smaller iso, and add lubuntu-desktop.. or you can use plop that i linked to boot a CD that allows you to choose a USB to boo
<holstein> !fr | GITSaito
<ubottu> GITSaito: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> though, i think you are asking about..
<holstein> !dualboot | GITSaito
<ubottu> GITSaito: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<GITSaito> >< sorry
<GITSaito> so my question was
<fun> too complex
<fun> people want easy
<fun> burn go
<fun> I understand how it works but hey
<fun> 14.10 works thats fine
<GITSaito> can i get two kind of systeme file type on one drive ?
<fun> imo 14.04 have to be repackaged
<GITSaito> an external drive
<fun> to fit on CD too
<fun> link says CD
<GITSaito> ubottu> thaanks
<holstein> GITSaito: yes
<holstein> fun: "easy" is relative
<fun> holstein: yet when link says CD
<fun> and it does not fit
<fun> thats a major bug imo D:
<fun> :)
<fun> rest is greay
<holstein> !bug | fun
<ubottu> fun: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fun> great
<holstein> fun: file, if you like.. you'll want a wishlist bug
<holstein> fun: let me konw what text refers to "CD" and ill edit it
<holstein> if i have access
<coder_> I'm trying to install lubuntu to 4 GB usb pendrive. Is it possible to get rid of more apps, codecs and so on than
<coder_> apt-get purge xpad abiword* gnumeric* audacious* mplayer* guvcview xfburn* simple-scan pidgin* sylpheed* transmission*
<coder_> only?
<holstein> !mini | coder_
<ubottu> coder_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> coder_: i wouldnt install *any* flavor.. just the minimal packages i can get away with
<holstein> coder_: like, lxde instead of lubuntu-desktop..
<holstein> if you already have lubuntu installed, remove what you like..
<coder_> And can I ... survive with that pendrive? ;D
<coder_> I mean 4 Gb
<coder_> After removing && installing c::b, dropbox it results in 3.4 Gb
<holstein> coder_: "survival" is relatvie
<holstein> if you only have 4gb's, then thats your limit
<holstein> its up to you how you utilize that space
<holstein> these days, space is *so* cheap...
<coder_> but I just want to use it at school because then I can be secure ;)
<holstein> coder_: you can use it as you please, friend
<coder_> I know ...
<holstein> coder_: nothing you are talking about implies any  level of security
<holstein> coder_: only a size restriction..
<coder_> yes because, unfortunately, I can use only that pendrive
<holstein> there are live iso's like "tails" that imply a level of security
<holstein> coder_: you can use a larger one.. or several.. only you are aware of the limitations you have, and why
<coder_> So I wonder how many place can take that minimal cd image out of the box ;)
<holstein> coder_: how many places can take what?
<coder_> Minimal install installed on a usb stick
<holstein> coder_: the mini iso i linked is *very* small.. like 30mb's.. its a nice easy way to get a base system and build up *exactly* what one needs
<coder_> I mean after installation ;)
<holstein> coder_: before.. after.. whenever you like
<holstein> coder_: you add whatever you want "after* install..
<coder_> yes I know ;)
<coder_> However, there isn't 14.10 mini iso :(
<holstein> coder_: i suggest 14.04.. but here is that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<coder_> Why do you suggest 14.04?
<holstein> or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.10/ if you need a different iso
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<holstein> 14.10 is supported for 9 months.. if i were creating a stick like that for "security", i would want the LTS
<coder_> I know that
<holstein> coder_: ok.. the, you know why i suggest 14.04 over 14.10.. choose what fits your needs best.. cheers!
<coder_> Don't be so fast ;)
<coder_> What is netboot iso?
<holstein> coder_: ?
<coder_> second link
<holstein> coder_: the "netboot" is like the other netboot iso's.. you boot, and install what you want from the net, basically
<coder_> oh yes :D
<holstein> its a minimal iso, that gets a minimalr system running, so that one can install what one wants, from the net..
<holstein> you can use this to benefit from either the smaller iso size, an install with fresh packages, or, as you are asking about, a custom install with specific packages different from the default
<coder_> it it an official iso?
<coder_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coder_> I mean, it's not listed there
<holstein> coder_: there is not "official mini flavor".. its just the installer that is smaller.. and faciliates different functionality
<holstein> coder_: you can see from the link, that its an official ubuntu mirror hosting
<coder_> Thanks
<coder_> But what about drivers on usb installation and ethernet/wifi?
<coder_> I've installed normal lubuntu there aren't problems with normal drivers however there are problems with ethernet that sometimes works ... sometimes not
<coder_> That's quite strange because wifi works out of the box
<coder_> eth generally doesn't
<holstein> coder_: its *all* ubuntu
<holstein> coder_: if the hardware supports the linux kernel that ubuntu is using, then, you have support with the kernel after the mini iso install
<holstein> coder_: if you need firmware or drivers from the repos, then, you can install that.. you can, again, install whatever you need after install
<coder_> But how can i get to know what to install
<holstein> though, the pre-made, desktop-friendly flavor environments do facilitate a bit of ease...
<holstein> coder_: you can ask..
<holstein> coder_: so, you installed the mini iso, and its not supporting something? what?
<coder_> Not mini iso
<coder_> even normal iso
<holstein> coder_: are you talking about wifi?
<coder_> generally eth sometimes works
<coder_> no, wifi works out of the box
<holstein> coder_: you are not promised linux support from the creators of the hardware, so, sometimes, there are compromises
<holstein> if the ethernet (wired internet) is working intermittently, i would check the physical connection, and wire..
<coder_> I've got ifconfig -a log if that can help :D
<holstein> coder_: help what?
<coder_> Find what's wrong
<holstein> coder_: friend.. whats wrong is, you are not sure whats wrong
<holstein> coder_: i would, check the actual physical plug.. and change the cable..
<holstein> you can check the forums against the chipset..
<coder_> I'm sure that eth sometimes doesn't work and connects all the time
<holstein> but, for me, if i have one device that, on a machine where i am promised support for a completely different operating system, and i choose to run another operating system, and *only* one thing is "odd"... i consider that an acceptable compromise
<holstein> coder_: you can look at the chipset, and id be glad tohelp you search the forums.. though, i dont think driver support is the issue..
<holstein> coder_: you can go upstream to #ubuntu since this is not related to lubuntu or lxde.. and you may find someone with your chipset there
<iynque> If I create and encrypted ext4 volume, is it easy to change the password later, or am I stuck with what I choose when creating it?
<testdr> iynque: if its luks - per cryptsetup - check:   man cryptsetup   and lookup the luksAddKey to add a new passphrase (RemoveKey is for delete of an old one - and never delete all keys!)
<iynque> Okay, thanks. I'll read it.
#lubuntu 2014-11-21
<Tj2000> Hi all, What is the easiest way to take a screenshot of the login screen?
<holstein> id just fire up my phone, and to it that way..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43458/how-can-i-take-a-screenshot-of-the-login-screen
<Tj2000> Thanks I'll look into that.
<holstein> Tj2000: actually, i like this better..
<holstein> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/capture-your-lightdm-login-screen-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<holstein> though, there are plenty of screenshots on the web.. probably find one similar to the one you are going to make
<Tj2000> Thanks I'll try the second one first. I tried that first suggestion a while back while I was using ubuntu but it didn't work. Hopefully they both work.
<anjo-aladiah> i can make my lubuntu 14.10 hibernate nether on console nether on the button menu
<anjo-aladiah> i cant make my lubuntu 14.10 hibernate nether on console nether on the button menu
<anjo-aladiah> iam with dual boot windows lubuntu . i tryed this with out sucess http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/enable-hibernate-option-in-ubuntu-14-10-unity/
<anjo-aladiah> When i try sudo pm-hibernate, then the screen switch off, but the computer dont terminate at all and stay on longer and longer . . ! I have to push the power button to switch off it.
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: /away
<anjo-aladiah> ?
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: sorry. so, it hibernates? and doesnt resume? or wont hibernate?
<holstein> what do you mean "and stay on longer and longer"?
<anjo-aladiah> It doesnt switch off. Only the screen switch off
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: does it shutdown cleanly?
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: personally, i dont see a benifit to hibernate over shutdown..
<anjo-aladiah> With hibernate it doesnt shutdown. I have then to shutdown with power button hardware
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: you cant get to tty?
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: you can damage the hard drive holding the powerbutton like that
<anjo-aladiah> hibernate is an exteemlly important function for me
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: sure.. why?
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: i mean, it doesnt take any less time.
<anjo-aladiah> I need to wake the laptop with all windows open ate the moment i hibernate
<holstein> you may have to make that compromise
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<holstein> though, i see nothing for lxde specifically
<holstein> i either sleep, or just shutdown..
<anjo-aladiah> holstein: I did what you said and created that file ro reanable hibernate, after reboot , i tryed sudo pm-hibernate but problem still there
<anjo-aladiah> Should be the GRub cause of problem ?
<anjo-aladiah> Iam in dual boot mode, i have a folder encrypted also.
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys How do I install Lubuntu on a < 4g hdd?
<Artemis3> PhoenixSTF, did you try the mini iso?
<PhoenixSTF> i tried alternate
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> wicked fast btw
<phillw> PhoenixSTF: I only ever use alternate :)
<PhoenixSTF> phillw: heh lest hope it runs well on a eeepc 4g
<phillw> PhoenixSTF: if it still struggles, you can go to core install via minimal iso as usually the heaviest application is the browser and you can use xombrero if you need to. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<PhoenixSTF> phillw: thanks :)
<phillw> don't say we don't offer options!
<PhoenixSTF> phillw: never, you've done excelent work too in getting the fat out of ubuntu
<phillw> PhoenixSTF: well, we're always looking for people to help test! wxl is the Team Leader for that area and you can find further details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing which he has done a massive overhaul of.
<PhoenixSTF> wish I could m8, I am way in over my head ATM, Working full time php web app development, sysadmin, finishing university degree, and thinking on a CCNP...
<phillw> PhoenixSTF: simply by installing, you are testing :)
<PhoenixSTF> phillw: that I can try and find some time for it
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> what do you need?
<phillw> simple... you grab an iso from the tracker and install it... report back if it blows your machine up, or pass it as good :D
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<PhoenixSTF> can it be a KVM or has to be metal?
<phillw> we seriously recommend VM's until we hit beta, the alphas can eat kittens
<PhoenixSTF> ok where do I get the alpha and where do I report?
<phillw> PhoenixSTF: have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing but basically you need to grab zsync, head over to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker Just be aware that virt-manager (for some stupid reason) changes the ownership of an ISO which you need to revert back manually inorder for zsync to be able to update it.
<PhoenixSTF> phillw: zsync only gets/updates the iso for installing?
<phillw> PhoenixSTF: it grabs the bits it needs and does the md5checksum to validate the down load is not corrupt :)
<PhoenixSTF> phillw: humm smart :)
<patarr> very nice. E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<holstein> patarr: can i give you a hand?
<patarr> holstein: Sure.
<holstein> patarr: cool.. just let me know what you need..
<patarr> No idea. I just had Lubuntu tell that is a "serious issue" and should report it to the devs. unfortunately i dont have the time right now to file a ticket, nor to attach all relevant information, logs, and reproduction steps in the bug tracker. Perhaps a dev in this channel will see it and recognize it or something.
<holstein> patarr: cool. just let me know when you have time.. othrewise, just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal, and see that you have no errors with your package system..
<patarr> holstein: update breaks :)
<holstein> patarr: sure.. just share any relevant details, if yo have time to address them...
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> and, if you have added any ppa's, consider purging them..
<krytarik> patarr: Delete the mentioned file, then try again.
<patarr> krytarik: that worked. Thanks holstein and krytarik
#lubuntu 2014-11-22
<GBeats> Hi everyone, i need some help reinstalling lubuntu 14.10 using the debootstrapper, unless theres another way,
<GBeats> i have to either reinstall through windows7 or the current lubuntu 14.10 i have, my harddrive is setup like this.....[Windows NTFS 190+- GB, Unallocated 20GB, Lubuntu 20GB] i want to reinstall lubuntu and add the unallocated space to the lubuntu partition
<GBeats> i cannot use cd or usb, i have an image on my windows partition right now
<GBeats> grub2 is already installed
<GBeats> does anyone have any ideas or advice :)
<g_un1t> Hi all
<g_un1t> Is there any way at all to prevent the lock screen from appearing? I've tried disabling it, turning it off etc but it keeps locking the screen like every 5 minutes or so
<holstein> g_un1t: i just remove it, and use a different locker
<g_un1t> holstein, How would I remove it completely? I don't want a locker
<holstein> g_un1t: i just use the package manager of my choice to remove the package
<holstein> g_un1t: are you talking about the screen locker with the screen saver? you can search "screen locker".. or "screen saver" and just remove what is locking the screen that you dont want
<g_un1t> No it's not the screen saver
<g_un1t> it's whatever that comes with lubuntu by default
<g_un1t> it looks like the default login screen
<holstein> g_un1t: lubuntu 14.10?
<g_un1t> holstein, 14.04 LTS
<holstein> g_un1t: i would see if its xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver that you have that is locking the scren
<holstein> screen*
<holstein> g_un1t: the locker is "bundled" with the screen saver..
<g_un1t> holstein, I think it's called "light-locker", but when I try to uninstall it, synaptic wants to remove "lubuntu-desktop" too :S
<g_un1t> I'm not sure what the consequences of removing lubuntu-desktop are..
<holstein> g_un1t: just search "screen locker" in the package manager of your choice.. lubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<holstein> g_un1t: lubuntu-desktop, if that is literallly the only other thing, is just the meta package
<g_un1t> oh okay
<holstein> could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1287255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1287255 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Disabling screen lock is not possible" [Medium,Fix released]
<g_un1t> yeah, that's the one
<g_un1t> okay I've disabled the lock screen from the autostart applications, hope that should do the trick. :)
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, ping
<ianorlin> not akiva-thinkpad that he might not answer right away as it is nearly 11pm for him
<akiva-thinkpad> ianorlin, oh that is just superstition.
<suncokret> hello
<xvzf> hi there I installed Lubuntu 14.04. I downloaded Google Chrome from https://www.google.com/chrome/?platform=linux It says it missing libappindicator1 but apt-get does not find it. How can I make this work?
<Meerkat> xvzf, libappindicator1 can be found for me on 14.04. did you enter 'sudo apt-get install libappindicator1'?
<Tj2000> Hi everyone, quick question. When I drag and drop from an smb share it only saves 4.0k. I need to copy and save via mouse clicks to actually save the file. Is there anyway to enable drag and drop?
<Tj2000> Anyone?
<mrd504> !history 10
<mrd504> i was wondering if any one could help me, i'm using Lubuntu 14.04 and the sound on my usb headset only works in skype
<Tj2000> No one?
<mrd504> sorry i missed your question Tj2000
<Tj2000> It's ok. Here it is again... "Hi everyone, quick question. When I drag and drop from an smb share it only saves 4.0k. I need to copy and save via mouse clicks to actually save the file. Is there anyway to enable drag and drop?"
<Meerkat> what is an smb? all i can think of is the game.
<testdr> the game ist called "ms-windows"
<Tj2000> Samba media share. I have an Ubuntu server. I connect using this smb://
<mrd504> smb file share
<Tj2000> yes. smb file share.
<mrd504> i'm looking in to Tj2000 i'm not not answering
<mrd504> see if i can come up with something
<mrd504> use smb-client //ip-address/share_name then put would copy from local share to smb share and get would be vice versa
<Tj2000> Is that with the file manager or through terminal?
<Tj2000> Wait, Im guessing file manager. let me try
<mrd504> that's through the terminal
<mrd504> smb-client should be installed by default on ubuntu
<mrd504> if you get stuck once in you can type put help and it will guide you
<Tj2000> ok so once I install it I can use the file managerto drag and drop?
<Tj2000> I'm using lubuntu. I guess I need the repositories because Im getting unable to locate packages. I'll search and install
<Tj2000> I searched for smb-client but most searches brought up "access windows shares"... My server is ubuntu 12.04
<mrd504> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=smbclient
<Garbonzo> Tj2000: it will access a windows share, but you can also run a windows-compatible share via samba on linux...
<Tj2000> Thank you both. I'll try that. I'm an Ubuntu guy so lubuntu is slighty foreign to me. But this is the same scenario that I faced while switching from Windows to Ubuntu. But I'm enjoying it just the same.
<Garbonzo> Tj2000: the differences between Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu etc 'under the hood' are pretty small -- the main difference is simply the desktop environment... anything you can do from the command line is broadly the same
<Tj2000> Yes. I got that right off the bat. I did my research before chosing Ubuntu. But I installed Lubuntu on a netbook because Ubuntu runs so slow on it so I chose Lubuntu. I am so impressed that am thinking of installing it on my main,
<Tj2000> brb need to restart..
<Tj2000> Hey I'm back.
<Tj2000> It didn't work. I drag and drom from an smb share and it only saves 4.0k of data.
<Tj2000> I its helps, I need to connect to my server by clicking on "go" and then connect to location, and then I enter the address..
<Tj2000> I don't connect via "go">network.
<Garbonzo> wb
<Garbonzo> can you do that with a large text file and see what's in the 4k file as a result?
<Tj2000> Thats actually what I don't do. I connect to smb this way. click on file manager (PCMan), input the ip and then connect. I then try the deag and drop......
<mrd504> did it not work on the command line either?
<mrd504> while we're at it? any one got any advice for my sound issue?
<Tj2000> I'm trying to avoid the command line for this task. I just want to drag and drop small files. If it  were big files like >50mb I wouls use scp.
<Garbonzo> Tj2000: what i meant was, please can you try and replicate the error but use a biggish text file as a source. Then you can open the destination file in an editor and see whether it's truncated the original file down to 4K, or put something else in there instead.
<Tj2000> You mean use a .txt as the file I'm dragging and dropping?
<mrd504> yep
<Garbonzo> well, an anything with text content that's >4k before it's copied from the share
<Tj2000> I'm tryin to DnD a movie file.
<Garbonzo> yes, but this might help a little with diagnosis
<Tj2000> Oh.
<Garbonzo> just to see if that 4k contains actual data or cruft from the copying process
<Tj2000> yes.'
<Tj2000> how "biggish"?
<Tj2000> MB's?
<Garbonzo> doesn't need to be. just something significantly over the original 4K
<Tj2000> I just did 7.3kib
<Garbonzo> what size is the destination file after drag and drop? 7.3 or 4K?
<Tj2000> 7.3 but its a .html file.
<Garbonzo> and what do you see if you open it in a text editor?
<Tj2000> [Desktop Entry] Type=Link Name=index.html Icon=text-html URL=smb://192.168.1.131/html/index.html
<Tj2000> Pretty much the origin,,
<Garbonzo> looks more like some sort of link rather than the contents of anything useful...
<Garbonzo> seems like it's copying the desktop environment's description for the file rather than any meaningful content!
<Tj2000> Yes, I opened with leafpad and abiword. It seems like DnD just makes shortcuts. BTW Garbonzo have you tried switching between alsa, pulse, etc. I had an earphone problem similar to yours, not through usb though, but it worked.
<mrd504> Tj2000 that was the problem I was having, yea I've had similar before and installed pulseaudio to fix it, doesn't seem to have worked this time round though
<Tj2000> ahh, does it need drivers?  what brand
<mrd504> its logitech, but like I says it is working when using skype
<mrd504> and I have even set it in the asound.conf file to use the headset by default
<mrd504> but that didn't work either
<Tj2000> tried changing ports?
<mrd504> no but I don't really want to use the only usb3.0 port for headphones
<Tj2000> what mixer does skype use
<Tj2000> oh wait.
<mrd504> pulseaudio
<Tj2000> have you checked the sound controls? is it using pulse
<mrd504> that's definitely using alsa
<mrd504> just trying to uninstall alsa now
<Tj2000> yeah
<Tj2000> that was my problem
<mrd504> that's done the trick
<mrd504> can't turn the f**ker down now
<mrd504> needs alsa-utils
<Tj2000> Really it worked?
<Tj2000> all sound besides skype work?
<mrd504> it did, i uninstalled both alsa and pulseaudio, reinstalled pulseaudio and ran pulseaudio -k
<mrd504> skype always worked, now all sound works
<Tj2000> awesome...
<Tj2000> congrats
<mrd504> thanks for that, now where are we with your samba??
<Tj2000> don't worry about that. its not really a problem cos I have a work around. right clicking copy and paste isnt a problem.
<Tj2000> I don't mind it.
<mrd504> ah that's alright then
<mrd504> but dragging and dropping makes a shortcut?
<mrd504> is that a specific sambaism?
<Tj2000> milliseconds in trying to accomplish something isnt that a big a deal to me.
<mrd504> fair enough
<Tj2000> I just wanted to "Know" how to fix it so it matched what I wanted.
<Tj2000> No biggie, I'm just glad I helped someone on in the process. That is what Ubuntu/Lubuntu etc is about.
<mrd504> yep I shall definitely be attending this group more
<Garbonzo> Tj2000: nope, not lately with the sound issue. My main Lubuntu is on an ancient Toughbook, which seems to be headphones-only in Linux...
<Tj2000> Cool. We need that. Greatful people helping others.
<Tj2000> Huh Garbonzo?
<Garbonzo> Tj2000: you mentioned audio things ~20 mins ago. Replied to that...
<Tj2000> Did you need help with audio stuff?
<Tj2000> of just mrd504
<Tj2000> *or
<Garbonzo> No, but you mentioned me specifically in an audio-related post back then. So i replied! :-)
<mrd504> all my problems are sorted, thank you :)
<mrd504> now listening to a bit of korn :)
<Tj2000> oh, my bad Garbonzo.
<Garbonzo> Tj2000: no problem!
<Tj2000> mrd504 Shoot and ladders...
<Tj2000> ^shoots
<mrd504> :)
<Tj2000> Goodnight all. Have a good day/night
<mrd504> night Tj2000
<Garbonzo> mrd504: i suppose listening to korn beats listening to `echo korn | sed s/k/p/`
<Garbonzo>  :-)
<mrd504> ha! skypes broke now
<Garbonzo> skype should remain forever broken (shudders)
<mrd504> lol!
<mrd504> i actually agree
<Garbonzo> but it is useful now and then
<mrd504> yes i have my old colleagues on it, useful for moving jobs
<Garbonzo> also useful for elderly relatives etc
<mrd504> ok quick restart and skype's working again
<Garbonzo> mrd504: cool
<xsi> I installed lxpanel. What's the main config file. I have to remove special effects when window mininization
<xsi> as well as delay menu effects
<ianorlin> xsi: that is not an lxpanel config
<ianorlin> it is in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml change <AnimateIconify>Yes</AnimateIconify> to no
<spicypixel> so with 14.10 being a bug fix release before migrating to lxqt, is the upgrade path from 14.10 to 15.04 going to be simple? Can I install lubuntu and be happy knowing I don't need to bin my OS and start again to upgrade to a new release?
<ianorlin> spicypixel: I think there will be an upgrade path but not sure how clean it will be
<ianorlin> you could of course use 14.04 if worried about that but it sounds like you have 14.10 installed
<ianorlin> you should back up your data anyway when upgrading
<spicypixel> fair enough
<ianorlin> well right before updating
<ianorlin> so reinstall is worst case
<spicypixel> that being said given lxqt is basically built on razor qt iirc instead of anything used before I'm sure it'll all be completely different
<spicypixel> bit of a pain I guess
<phillw> spicypixel: at present, lxqt will be around at 15.10. We need it there to satisfy tech board rules for a switch of LTS for 16.04. Until then, I'd follow joern's advice of lxqt components at risk of eating kittens. They will try not to, but... heck... a cute little kitten and a slightly maverick OS... who knows :)
<spicypixel> gotcha
<phillw> spicypixel: as the gtk lubuntu hits alpha 1 for 15.04, I will nag our heap of dev to death to get an update on the path. I know pcman has recently put out a note stating that gtk will be supported (and some gtk3 stuff has been done).
<phillw> s/heap/head
<phillw> wxl / jared do you have the link handy for pcman's email about lxde and GTK?
<kader2014> Bonsoir y'a t il quelqu'unqui parle français??
<silverlion> kader2014, la langue ici c'est l'anglais
<kader2014> merci mais au moin je vous ai trouvé
<kader2014> ok
<kader2014> i have a problem with my system
<silverlion> ok
<silverlion> kader2014, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-fr for help
<kader2014> when I start the system peuxpas I access my office, I see a black screen
<silverlion> there they do support in french
<kader2014> but i have lubuntu 14.04
<kader2014> but i wrote about the problem in english
<silverlion> kader2014, it was just a suggestion
<kader2014> thank you, you know what is the solution?
<silverlion> not yet but I am still looking for you
<kader2014> thank you my friend
<silverlion> kader2014, did you get some upgrades before?
<kader2014> from?
<silverlion> 13.10 -> 14.04
<kader2014> from 14.04 to 14.10?
<kader2014> no i didn't
<kader2014> but i wanna to do it from 14.04 to 1410
<silverlion> kader2014, I'd say you make a back-up of your data and do a clean install of 14.10
<silverlion> it sounds to me that something with your grafics card is missing
<silverlion> but that's only a wild guess
<silverlion> I have no idea how this is to explain
<kader2014> yes perheps
<kader2014> thank ou silverlion, goodbye
<dev__> Hi, a newbie question. I just created a new user and when I log in as that user and open lxterminal I don't get a prompt. The googling I've done seems to indicate that it's a permissions thing, but what's mentioned doesn't fix my problem. Can anyone talk me through trouble shooting this?
<silverlion> dev__, did you alter the permissions in the users chart?
<dev__> silverlion, no I didn't alter the users chart. I don't even know what that is: )
<silverlion> dev__, have you checked the permissions with your current account?
<silverlion> there need to be differences
<dev__> silverlion, what permissions are you referring to?
<silverlion> dev__, ok, let's start from the beginning
<silverlion> what do you need that new user for?
<silverlion> aka what does that user need to do? does it need to be an Admin or is "regular user" enough?
<dev__> silverlion, I provision my development tools using a puppet module. That module creates a user 'dev' that I normally work under when doing development work.
<silverlion> I don't have any clue about dev stuff :(
<silverlion> sorry
<dev__> silverlion, I guess a regular user is enough as long as I can sudo and supply a password when needed. The problem doesn't seem to be development related. It's just that the new user 'dev' just can't open a lxterminal that works. Xterm works. If I open xterm and change to root and then open an lxterminal it works.
<dev__> silverlion,
<dev__> I added the user to the sudo group, if that's relevant.
<silverlion> dev__, not necessarily
<silverlion> I need to reproduce the situation. gimme a min
#lubuntu 2014-11-23
 * ianorlin has an idea that he launched xterm as root with sudo or something to break it
 * ianorlin is trying to test vivid and update packages but I have been getting 404 on apt-get update for the past two days
<ianorlin> is there a way to change mirror to try to debug
<ianorlin> this only happens on vivid
<Unit193> ianorlin: What's your sources.list look like?  Generally use us.archive.ubuntu.com, though mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/US.txt might be great for you too.
<jf21> hello everybody ! I just have a question of newbie : how to get the update notification and not a window minimized ?
<silverlion> jf21 frankly I'm not quite sure if I get the question right. Can you rephrase?
<jf21> Sorry for my english, I'm french ! ;-)    I'd just like to have an indicator near the clock to notify an update of the system.
<silverlion> that's something you set in your update-manager (don't know the correct name)
<silverlion> but in lubuntu there is no "icon" that's indicating an update like you are used from windows
<silverlion> the notifications are done with little windows in the upper right corner
<silverlion> the only distro that does indicate an update with an icon is - as far as I know - unity
<jf21> OK, Thaks a lot ! I just saw a new window opened. With Mint, there is an icon (Mate or Cinnamon)
<km4x> hi, can i have windows 8.1 and lubuntu ? i install first lubuntu and then install win8.1 and i cant swap my system in start
<silverlion> km4x : you need to do it exactly the other way round
<silverlion> install 8.1 first, leave space for your lubuntu and then install lubuntu
<silverlion> that works for me with win7 and 14.04
<km4x> hm no other way :> ?
<silverlion> nope
<silverlion> because if you install lubuntu before windows the masterboot record of windows will override the grup which is needed for switching between the systems
<km4x> ok then i try this
<silverlion> I'll be around for a bit ^^
<silverlion> so if there's questions just ask
<km4x> maybe i can reinstall lubuntu now and its works ?
<silverlion> km4x : you can try but I'd suggest to start over from scratch to erase the masterboot record
<janolap1> Hi there, I have installed Lubuntu but I don't have sound in firefox. wxl helped me, the sound was activated but today, no more sound...
<wxl> janolap1: what did we do beofre?
<janolap1> Note that to have my sound sytem working, I had to add the line : options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=1 in the  /etc/modprob.d/alsa-base.conf
<wxl> janolap1: is that line still there?
<janolap1> wxl : Yes
<janolap1> but I don't know wich card is used with alsa : C-Media CMI8738 or intel ICH7
<wxl> janolap1: most likely the intel
<janolap1> wxl : by default, in alsamixer, the C-Media is used.
<wxl> aye
<wxl> so you've got a couple solutions:
<wxl> but before i get to that
<wxl> maybe we could figure out how to get the c-media working?
<janolap1> wxl : Last time, I don't remember to have changed this value...
<wxl> or is there some other problem with it?
<janolap1> the c-media was working
<wxl> hm
<wxl> curious
<wxl> `lspci -vvnn` will give you lots of information on all your pci devices, including your sound cards. pastebin that up, please.
<janolap1> This is : http://pastebin.com/PV22LNrc
<wxl> well it's definitely using a different driver: sndcmipci so that setting should have no affect on it
<wxl> curious that there's two entries
<wxl> oh well it probably makes some kind of sense :)
<janolap1> In Alsa mixer, there is 3 card : 2 C-Media CM8738 and one Intel ICH7
<wxl> in any case your device id is 13f6:0111
<janolap1> hummm
<janolap1> I post something like that on the lubuntu list... can't remember...
<janolap1> but no trace of this post in the mailing list. May be I did a mistake...
<janolap1> wxl : ok, that's the good device id. I used the page : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=43564 to solve my issue.
<wxl> the old one you mean janolap1
<janolap1> wxl : yes, the old one (2 days ago). and now, I try a youtube video, and no sound...
<janolap1> The only thing I have tried between is the 0ad game...
<wxl> well i guess you can toggle the thing in alsamixer
<wxl> the ich7 still works, right?
<janolap1> I have never tried the ich7
<wxl> just switch it in alsamixer
<wxl> i can assure you that the fix you did is for the ich7
<janolap1> ok, I choose via F6 the intel ICH7 ?
<wxl> yep
<janolap1> ok, done.
<janolap1> I'm on the "play" view
<janolap1> Everything is MM
<janolap1> I have Master, Master Mono, HeadPhone Jack S, PCM, Line, Line Jack Sense, CD, Mic, Mic Boost (+20db), Mic Select, Phone, Aux, Mono Output Select, External Amplifi, Stereo Mic.
<wxl> if everything is MM that's what you want
<janolap1> The volume is set to 100 for all vumeters (Master, Master Mono, PCM, Line, CD, Mic, Phone, Aux)
<janolap1> wxl : I really don't know what's going wrong...
<wxl> janolap1: you still have no sound even though you've chosen the ich7?
<wxl> ?
<janolap1> wxl : no sound...
<wxl> weird
<wxl> try it with both of the other two
<janolap1> May be should I restart Firefox...
<wxl> might help
<wxl> i've found firefox to not be very good with changes
<wxl> you can test sound on the command line
<janolap1> wxl : So I have to leave this IRC (chatzilla)
<wxl> aplay some-file
<wxl> i'll be here
<janolap1> ok
<janolap1> wxl : no soudn even after restarting firefox. I'm searching a wav to play with aplay. Do you know where I can find one ?
<wxl> janolap1: archive.org
<janolap1> wxl : Ok I've found one.
<janolap1> wxl : no sound...
<janolap1> even with aplay.
<wxl> janolap1: with all three cards?
<janolap1> trying the other ones
<janolap1> wxl : no sound for the 3 cards
<janolap1> :-(
<wxl> that's bizarre
<wxl> i'm a wee bit stumped by that
<wxl> i might give you the advice i avoid like the plague: install pulseaudio
<wxl> if it does nothing, then remove it, but it often magically resolves tricky audio problems
<janolap1> wxl : I've installed with synaptic 0ad. Could it install other packages that make problems ?
<janolap1> 0ad, the game
<wxl> !info 0ad
<ubottu> 0ad (source: 0ad): Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.17-1 (utopic), package size 2755 kB, installed size 9710 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<wxl> huh i can't imagine any package would cause problmes
<janolap1> I don't know but it installed things...
<wxl> everything installs things :)
<janolap1> :-)
<janolap1> ok, let's install pulseaudio
<janolap1> wxl : sudo apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<janolap1> wxl : pulseaudio installed !
<janolap1> then ?
<wxl> see what happens :)
<janolap1> no sound with aplay
<wxl> maybe a reboot is necessary
<wxl> sorry i don't use pulseaudio
<janolap1> wxl : Ok see ya
<wxl> k
<janolap1> wxl : when the xfce comes up, the volume panel shwoed me the sound was muetted. and after unmetting it, it's working !!!
<janolap1> unmuting
<wxl> yay
<janolap1> wxl : but I don't understand why... working a time and after. was it muted but not shown in alsamixer ?
<wxl> perhaps
<janolap1> ok, thanx !
<User_7326107> Hello, I have a noob-question for which I didn't want to open a thread. Maybe someone here has a quick answer.
<wxl> !ask | User_7326107
<ubottu> User_7326107: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<User_7326107> I'm trying Lubuntu on a Dell Studio 1555 and in the TryLubuntu environment the WIFI does not work. It is not available among the networks. I connected the laptop with a cable and checked for additional drivers. A broadcom proprietary driver came up which it refused to apply. Is this because I'm running in the TryLubuntu environment? I was using a live-USB including reserved space for storage.
<wxl> lspci | grep 4e14
<wxl> give me the results fo that in a pastebin
<wxl> oops that's 4e4 :)
<User_22801> wxl: lspci | grep 4e4 doesn't result in anything. Do you need to see the whole list I get from lspci?
<wxl> User_22801: yep
<User_22801> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9199669/
<wxl> User_22801: do it again with lspci -vvnn please
<User_22801> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9199851/
<wxl> there it is
<wxl> so you have a bcm device 14e4:1698
<wxl> it's using the tg3 kernel driver which is weird
<wxl> !bcm43
<wxl> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> that's what i wanted
<wxl> bcm5784m
<wxl> that's a new one on me
<wxl> oh
<wxl> derp
<wxl> sorry it's still the morning here User_22801
<wxl> that link is totally applicable to you
<wxl> you have a 14e4:4315 bcm4312 which is using b43-pci-bridge
<wxl> you can use the regular b43 driver
<wxl> do `sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer`
<wxl> then you can restart or:
<User_22801> Will installing this work from the TryLubuntu environment?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> then to load the new drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<User_22801> ok, will try this. Thanks a lot, wxl!
<wxl> np User_22801
<JmiXIII> Hi
<holstein> o/
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> and I diconnected
<akiva-thinkpad> disconnected*
<wxl> hey akiva-thinkpad just about to head out unfortunately
#lubuntu 2015-11-16
<jwarren> Anyone have any suggestions for remote desktop clients?
<Unit193> remmina?
<Unit193> !info remmina-plugin-rdp
<ubottu> remmina-plugin-rdp (source: remmina): RDP plugin for remmina remote desktop client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu3 (wily), package size 27 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Unit193> I use it with the freerdp backend, considering rdesktop is dead.
<jwarren> I like it, thanks for the info!
<skryking> jwarren: I use x2go
<NGRH8> why do niggers exist?
<pterodactile> I have trouble with my Lubuntu on desktop after log to my session, the desktop is now not displayed, I have only the background screen
<Vlado2> Hi, I have a bug report, i tried "try lubuntu without installing" 15.10 i386 on my desktop and when i launched youtube in fireforex, the remainig desktop stopped responding to mouse clicks
<bioterror> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Vlado2> which package?
<Vlado2> firefox?
<bioterror> if you reboot that system and you can redo that problem, then I would make the bug report probably against live media itself
<Vlado2> i'm just writing from windows on the same machine, i can try to replicate that but
<wefiswdfkjsdf> so
<wefiswdfkjsdf> anyone have suggestions for a Lubuntu laptop user?
<genii> Keep your head up and your stick on the ice
<wefiswdfkjsdf> >.>
<wefiswdfkjsdf> I'm benchmarking my SSD in a sata2 slot (the ssd is sata3)
<wefiswdfkjsdf> 266 MB/s read, 151 MB/s write
<wefiswdfkjsdf> It's actually saturating the bus :)
<wefiswdfkjsdf> I have to do a full distro upgrade
<wefiswdfkjsdf> and I'm scare.d
<genii> Did your Lubuntu go End Of Life now?
<wefiswdfkjsdf> no
<wefiswdfkjsdf> it's LTS until 2017 iirc
<genii> So Precise then
<teward> Lubuntu's affected by the fglrx / radeon issue just like Ubuntu is, right?
<bazhang> sure
<teward> that's what I thought
<bazhang> its all ubuntu
<wxl> i see no reason why it would be diffferent teward
<teward> wxl: just double checking ;)
<FatSpitfire> hi guys :) long time no see , you all !!! :D
<FatSpitfire> ok everyone`s asleep I guess :D hahaha
<wxl> need something, FatSpitfire ?
<FatSpitfire> yes I do bro :)
<FatSpitfire> sorry I dissapeared like for a year :(
 * wxl shrugs
<teward> FatSpitfire: is it the Steam / fglrx issue that you had in #ubuntu ?
<teward> (lots of us do lurk both here and there :P)
<FatSpitfire> I know :P but not all !!! hahahaha
<FatSpitfire> it`s not really a problem for me - I just needed to let it all out - and you guys on #ubuntu are ... well not very friendly - know what I mean !
<teward> so, I'm not friendly then.
<teward> Okay, welcome to IT hell.
<teward> (wxl knows what this means)
<bazhang> is there a lubuntu offtopic channel
<teward> bazhang: -offtopic
<teward> appended :)
<wxl> heheh
<bazhang> makes sense!
<FatSpitfire> he knows me too ...
<FatSpitfire> so ...
<teward> well, i'm going to go fix IPv6 on my one server.  Have fun being rude, FatSpitfire, enjoy the IT hell you're going to be visiting
 * teward goes to do something productive
<FatSpitfire> I`d like to return and continue from where I started please :) is this possible wxl ?
<wxl> FatSpitfire: i have no idea what your issue is, but if it's graphical, it's a general concern and #ubuntu should be able to help
<FatSpitfire> me being rude ?! dude ... you don`t even know me
<teward> FatSpitfire: so, to summarize:
<teward> you want to use Steam
<teward> but fglrx dropped support for your card
<teward> question is: does Steam support 'radeon'?
<teward> (the open source drivers)
<teward> so far am I right?
<teward> or did you decide to have a different set of questions for here?
<FatSpitfire> yes ... on 15.04 :) you`re correct
<teward> FatSpitfire: the answer is Steam does not support the open source Radeon drivers
<teward> k1l said as much
<FatSpitfire> me returning here ... is a different issue !
 * teward yawns
<teward> wxl: no daily ISOs for me to test for Lubuntu yet are there?
<teward> (can't find any to zsync)
<FatSpitfire> I used to be a part of the Padawan project
<epictetus> FatSpitfire: this isn't #ubuntu why did you say "you guys on #ubuntu" that isn't us hehe
<epictetus> i think you typo'ed and joined wrong channel :P
<FatSpitfire> I meant you guys that are here and on #ubuntu at the same time :D
<teward> epictetus: he was there
<teward> being rude :p
<teward> got scolded by k1l :P
<FatSpitfire> no tipos here dude
<epictetus> everyone knows you should be polite in #lubuntu
<epictetus> you should only be rude in #pulseaudio and #systemd
<teward> lolol
<epictetus> cuz seriously, f*** those guys
<FatSpitfire> and I am - because I had lot`s of good buddies here
<FatSpitfire> hahahah :D I hear ya on that one bro (y)
<epictetus> i'm banned from #pulseaudio
<wxl> teward: and yes there are daily isos
<wxl> so it sounds like your support request has been answered, FatSpitfire. is there something else you need?
<epictetus> I kept trying to convince all the pulseuadio developers to stop programming and take up other hobbies because the world is better off without them programming
<wxl> epictetus: might want to take this discussion to -offtopic :)
<teward> wxl: got a link to the zsync links?
<teward> 'cause I can't find em :/
<wxl> teward: did you look on the iso tracker?
<bioterror> epictetus, isnt it good that they are ruining just sone piece of software instead of spreading across the internet on making more software useless?
<teward>  you mean the page that is white for me?
<wxl> not here teward http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds
<epictetus> bioterror: systemd is spreading across the internet :P
<wxl> bioterror: offtopic
<teward> ahhh there we go
<FatSpitfire> wxl: you didn`t answer my question : is the Padawan program still open ?
<redwolf> FatSpitfire, Linux Padawan  is still open
<wxl> not really a lubuntu support question, but yes FatSpitfire
<FatSpitfire> thanks guys :)
<FatSpitfire> and since when things here are only-support ?!
<wxl> always
<redwolf> well, it's the Lubuntu official channel, we have #lubuntu-offtopic to discuss other things
<wxl> that's why it's mentioned in the topic :)
<FatSpitfire> ? so I used to hang on the offtopic channel ? I`m not that sure ? how about a year ago ?
<redwolf> you're welcome to join it now :)
<FatSpitfire> are you sure ? do they still remember me there ?
<redwolf> nope. they forgot the exact moment you left. come on, join.
#lubuntu 2015-11-18
<deletemeplease> Yo
<deletemeplease> a while ago I posted this error in the channel: 'SETTING OF KERNEL PARAMETER FAILED: echo ondemand \> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cp$'
<deletemeplease> I continiue to get this error to date on my laptop
<deletemeplease> I was told my SSD might be responding too slow (unlikely) or dying (extremely unlikely)
<deletemeplease> So i've done a bit of research and it this happens for many laptops, even the chromebook pixel
<deletemeplease> As it turns out, this error might be nothing more than STDIO is closed when hibernating before the echo command can be issued.
<deletemeplease> Also laptop-mode-tools is not as important now thanks to TLP and kernel changes.
<deletemeplease> So anyone else having this problem now or in the future, don't worry. It's most likely a harmless bug.  ✔
<CholbyRulez> ChanServ Drone` airtonix amofiuhr_ AndrewLe1 AntiSpamMeta benonsoftware bioterror CholbyRulez Church cYmen daker DalekSec dkessel drkokandy dte_ dzho epictetus greeter gsilva Guest24768 hateball helmut_1 hggdh hyperair ianorlin IdleOne- ikonia iynque JohnDoe_71Rus joshtau jvanhalen Kamilion kg LarrySteeze lewellyn m_tadeu Metacity mgodzilla NOOB_
<CholbyRulez> nopf Noskcaj ochosi pAt_ PaulW2U Pici Pipton platt pleia2 schmidtm sfr^ spicypixel teward TheSchaf Tm_T tsimonq2 ubottu ubuntulog Unit193 vn WildSoft wxl xMopxShell yofel
<Kamilion> lol, cholby
<Kamilion> I havn't heard that name in ages
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP33crds1tI
<hateball> CholbyRulez: Well hello there, oyu certainly seem a friendly fella
<arch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<orflon> hey guys, is there something like Terminator in lubuntu without having to install GNOME packages?
<bioterror> what does Terminator do?
<orflon> it's multiple GNOME terminals in one window
<bioterror> urxvt + tmux
<orflon> I'll look into it! Thanks mate.
<Rezwan> how to install tar.xf on Lubuntu?
<bioterror> you already have gunzip and tar installed
<bioterror> but do you mean you need to unpack the tar.gz file?
<Rezwan> I have extracted the tar.xf file
<Rezwan> of 'Telegram"
<Rezwan> now it have two files in it, 'Telegram' and 'Update'
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/ubuntu/telegram
<bioterror> use that PPA instead
<Rezwan> bioterror, thanks
<pvl1> hey uh, so does unetbootin not work at all for the latest lubuntu
<redwolf> no, pvl1, not a problem of unetbootin really
<redwolf> the only solution is using mkusb
<bioterror> I prefer Rufus on Windows and on another systems dd
<redwolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<pvl1> well, im ony arch. so can i just dd the lubuntu desktop iso
<Unit193> pvl1: Of course.
<redwolf> yes :)
<pvl1> and that'll just work? no need to install grub or anything?
<Unit193> Nah, everything should be good.  You in theory could install syslinux then rsync the mounted ISO over, renaming s/isolinux/syslinux/, but that's not quite as easy.
<redwolf> or use "sudo pacman -Syu imagewriter"
<pvl1> ooo i just found rufus on the arch wiki, looks sexy
<redwolf> it is :)
<pvl1> weird imagewriter wasnt found. its kool tho, yall got me on the path :)
<pvl1> oh its in the aur. yaourt imagewriter
<pvl1> i like that image writer has aprogress bar
<pvl1> cuz dd doesnt
<pvl1> and im impatient
<redwolf> don't be :)
<pvl1> YAY
<pvl1> the day is saved everyone
<redwolf> nice to hear
<hudo> hello i like to compile a static and lib32 version of "file" from file-5.11
<redwolf> right click? ctrl+n?
<redwolf> sorry, ctrl+shift+n
<redwolf> sorry, wrong tab! :D
<sss> hola
#lubuntu 2015-11-19
<osho0000> Hi, I installed Xubuntu on a old laptop, 512 ram, 1,6ghz cpu. And it doesn't work fine, especially the browsers (midori, firefox, chrome) crashes. Lubuntu would be better for my purpose?
<bioterror> same browsers
<osho0000> what good browser is lighter than midori for lubuntu?
<ianorlin> osho0000: qupzilla maybe not sure how it compares in memory useage
<ianorlin> I don't know if you like command line ones
<osho0000> no command line no
<osho0000> :)
<osho0000> ok thanks
<osho0000> i must say that the old laptop works better with xp than xubuntu. i hope that lubunutu will work better :)
<bioterror> midori is some how usable as it has adblock and stuff like that
<bioterror> todays web is just too heavy
<ianorlin> also for https:// xp may seem faster by using lots of old insecure ciphers compared to the new modern ones
<osho0000> so, i will try with midori + lubuntu
<bioterror> well, XP is fast. only bootin is slow ;D
#lubuntu 2015-11-20
<LedZeplin> is do-relase-upgrade the right way to upgrade lubuntu?  it won't get all ubuntuy when upgraded?
<genii> LedZeplin: It is the correct way for all the different *buntu
<LedZeplin> ok.  I wanted to make sure.  thanks
<genii> LedZeplin: You're welcome
#lubuntu 2015-11-21
<romare> trying to install lubuntu
<romare> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<romare> got this error
<romare> what would that be? of course I googled it but no solution
<testdr> romare: that looks like there is no partition table -- more info?
<romare> testdr what do you mean? forgive me, I'm really new to it
<romare> I clicked "do something else" and new there's a free space
<testdr> romare: its what i said -- such error can be triggered if the writing is not possible
<romare> with 40GB
<romare> you mean it's hardware-related?
<testdr> romare: could be - but you can create such things. If you install from an usb-stick - first dont do the install, run the live-version and try to partiition and format your medium, where you want to install later --this is to check for errors. Without errors its not necessary.
<romare> shall I format it in what type? ext4?
<romare> I'm running it on cd right now
<testdr> romare: yes - and mount it then from your running ubuntu-live-version and check it works -- same goes for all your hardware if you dont know.
<romare> I'm so sorry, what do you mean by mounting?
<romare> ok it's formatting. gosh looks like it'll take too much time
<testdr> romare: if you have a faulty harddisk - you may have to run a "badblocks"-check and if there are a lot of errors you may need a replacement
<testdr> romare: if formating takes a lot of time - check the error logs like syslog, kern.log -- and if there are a lot of read/write errors and timeouts for this drive .. it may be old and defective
<romare> it's pretty old, but I'm quite sure there's no problem with the disc
<romare> I need to know how to check those logs
<testdr> romare: the logs are in /var/log    and i already had a faulty drive with defect cables - changing the cables was the repair - but i too had defect drives with defect drive-head
<testdr> romare: this is only a check - it only proves where to look for errors and maybe the cause, why the installation breaks at that point
<romare> can't find a HFS filesystem on dev sda2
<romare> this is what I saw couple of times in the logs
<romare> I've tried installing arch linux a week ago, I remember I typed shitloads of commands with "sda"
<romare> I wonder if that fucked it up
<testdr> romare: sometimes it helps to blank the first part of harddisk and create a new partition -- you know how to blank sda with dd command?
<romare> no
<romare> :(
<romare> I'm super new
<testdr> romare:  and always remember - old data will be lost! You need a backup!
<romare> I'm not concerned about the data. it's an old computer that I'm not using
<osho0000> hi guys i can't get the speed of the momory of my laptop with sudo dmidecode | grep -A 15 Memory nor with sudo lshw -short -C memory
<testdr> romare: if you dont need anything from your first harddisk sda, then you can blank it in a linux terminal/console as root (or with sudo) with this:     dd    if=/dev/zero    of=/dev/sda          and after some harddisk-action you can terminate it with   ctrl/strg-c   or use the count-option  (  count=10000 ) to stop it after such number of writen blocks
<testdr> osho0000: check the bios settings -- and from the boot-meny try the "memtest" program -- it will display the timing it can measure
<osho0000> so, i must go in the Bios?
<testdr> osho0000: normaly the compute-boot will show bios-messages about such things - but if bios is set to boot quick, you have no time to read it (humans are too slow)
<romare> testdr, thank you so much for all the answers
<osho0000> redwolf in the bios i can't find the mhz od the ram
<osho0000> only the size
<redwolf> in the BIOS?
<redwolf> well, that will depend on your computer and core version
<redwolf> but osho0000, if you want to know your memory and other physical things about your computer use Hardware Profiler
<osho0000> it is a program?
<testdr> romare: if you install for a special language setting - then it may help to cut the internet during the first install and install language-parts later, after you are shure the install works
<romare> testdr, I installed and restarted it. now it won't boot to lubuntu. it says "out of range" (it's the monitor's interface) for a while and then screen goes dark and the led of the monitor becomes orange.
<testdr> romare: yes - could happen with some hardware. Does it work to switch to a console with      ctrl/strg alt F1   (all pressed together)
<romare> forgive me, what is strg?
<romare> oh oh okay
<romare> at what screen should I press them?
<testdr> romare: the same like "ctrl" .. some keyboards have this written on --its the key left from alt
<romare> nothing works
<testdr> romare:  then reboot and in the grub-boot-menu select the repair option to boot into the non-graphic-screen --- looks like your install uses a setting for a wrong monitor or graka-output. You know what graphic-card is used?
<testdr> romare: to get into the boot-menu (if it is not enabled to pop up) press Shift-key at booting
<Chaotic_Fear> Heya. How can I make desktop notifications play an alert sound in Lubuntu? Google has failed me.
<testdr> romare: the menu-entry in the gub-boot-menu is in an submenu called "extended" or advanced and there it is called "recovery mode"
<testdr> romare: if you can use google for more infos - there are web-hints with images how to get into the ubuntu recovery mode and reset drivers like a wrong graphic-card-driver
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> Does Lubuntu come with PPAs when it is first installed?
<cimbakahn> How fast is Lubuntu?
<krytarik> cimbakahn: Nope.  Very.
<Unit193> No official Ubuntu flavor does.
<cimbakahn> You mean no official flavor in the Ubuntu camp comes with PPAs, correct?
<cimbakahn> And it is very fast, yes?
<testdr> cimbakahn: if you speak about 32bit-enhanced memory usage for old computers - only very old ones had it enabled, its a kernel-build thing
<testdr> cimbakahn: a think ubuntu-10.04 or 8.04 32bit had it as default
<cimbakahn> I just want a operating system that is lite on CPU and resorce usage.
<cimbakahn> resource
<testdr> cimbakahn: sorry -- what you tink is PPA -- do i understand it wrong?
<Unit193> testdr: PPA == Personal Package Archive (or something like that.)
<testdr> Unit193: thanks .. right -- i thought (why? dont know) its the access to extended memory in old 32bit mode
<Unit193> testdr: Tjat
<Unit193> Erm..
<Unit193> That's PAE.
<cimbakahn> A PPA is what you paste into your sources to be able to get extra programs that normally don't come with the distro.  <---- These PPAs is what i wanted to know about.
<testdr> Unit193: yes .. thats the 3 chars .. i got into mind
<romare> testdr I press shift but it won't work
<romare> fuck I gotta walk my dog
<romare> it's not a good day
<Unit193> romare: No cursing please.
<testdr> romare:  you have a "long way" to fix it, first check this for press SHIFT at boot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<testdr> romare:  a single press of SHIFT is not enough -- you have to keep it down or click it all the time at boot
<romare> it's cancer. I stop now
<romare> for a long time.
#lubuntu 2015-11-22
<noyfb> Anyone know why bluetooth won't work at all in lubuntu 15.10, and has anyone got a work around?
<noyfb> i get the "bluez daemon is not running, bluenman-manager cannot continue..etc"
<noyfb> ive got the applet on the autostart at login, i've tried running the blueman-applet in run, i've tried sudo service bluetooth restart
<noyfb> i;ve reinstalled and i've now installed bluetooth gnome
<noyfb> fuckn helpful as always.  Good.  You know what it fuck it, I was only trying to revive an old machine and I should have expected this shit from the geniuses at Ubuntu..god it fucking sucks.   It was the first tried it when i first came to linux, nearly sent me back to windows, thankfully i found debian and never looked back.  I don't know what i was thinking lol, lubuntu...ubuntu is the reason people laugh when you mention linux as a
<noyfb> serious alternative, if you cant get bluetooth to work dont release it, fucks sake, never ever again, fucking wankers
<jack-the-ripper> I have two questions real quick, how do I install fonts? And is it possible to change the lubuntu start up screen (the one with lubuntu and the loading dots)
<cimbakahn> I am looking at this page, and i am confused ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<cimbakahn> I am looking for something in between the bare minimum install and the full install.  And i want a graphical installer.  Can anyone help?
<cimbakahn> Which download do i click on?
<cimbakahn> I also want the newest one.
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> I am looking at this page, and i am confused ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<cimbakahn> I am looking for something in between the bare minimum install and the full install.  And i want a graphical installer.  Can anyone help?
<cimbakahn> Which download do i click on?
<cimbakahn> I also want the newest one.
<Unit193> Graphical installer means desktop, unless you somehow count ncurses as 'graphical'
<cimbakahn> When i say graphical installer, i ment an easy way to install it when i reboot to optical drive.
<cimbakahn> I thought that is what a graphical installer was.
<OerHeks> *just* the normal lubuntu is bare minimum itself
<OerHeks> and has a gui and live mode
<cimbakahn> Dosen't lubuntu-desktop have a gui and live mode?
<cimbakahn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> that is what i said.
<OerHeks> installed maybe 6 gb, pretty small.
<cimbakahn> amd64 or i386  I have a 64bit computer.
<fpubuntu> bonjour, besoin d'aide wifi
<maxaj> хай,
<maxaj> на каком языке меня здесь поймут?
<Unit193> !ru | maxaj
<ubottu> maxaj: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cimbakahn> I am looking at this page, and i am confused ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<cimbakahn> I am looking for something in between the bare minimum install and the full install.  And i want a graphical installer.  Can anyone help?
<cimbakahn> Which download do i click on?  I want the newest one, but NOT the daily build.
#lubuntu 2016-11-21
<FireStriker_> How do you install lubuntu with windows 8 with uefi bios
<lynorian> FireStriker_, I have found if you unfortaently have to boot windows search uefi in the menu will let you reboot for the one laptop my mom bought that has this
<lynorian> then boot into that you need a 14.04 or or newer 64 bit desktop image works the best I think
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> So what's the best way to make a boot USB for uefi?
<FireStriker> Is 16.10 good or should I stick with 16.04
<hateball> do you want LTS or not?
<FireStriker> Yea
<FireStriker> The site is lubuntu.me now right?
<krytarik> Yep.
<FireStriker> They need to fix it on google. The first result is .net and it's not on the first page if I recall
<krytarik> Well, it's in process.
<FireStriker> So what's the best way to make a boot USB for uefi?
<FireStriker> How did they lose access to .net away?
<krytarik> LP bug 1608306 gives a bit of an insight.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608306 in Lubuntu Artwork "Confusing for users with many websites" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608306
<krytarik> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FireStriker> That confuses me so just install as normal or..
<FireStriker> krytarik: ^
<krytarik> FireStriker: I wouldn't know really.  General stuff like that, you can also ask in the main #ubuntu channel.
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> I have made the live cd what's the oem install?
<FireStriker> Just want to know
#lubuntu 2016-11-22
<LinuxNovice> hello, anybody online here?
<LinuxNovice> I needed some help in choosing a lightweight linux distro for my very old laptop.
<LinuxNovice> I checked various distros. Just wanted some thoughts on which is better Lubuntu or LXLE?
<LinuxNovice> Needed to know, in terms of performance is Lubuntu better than LXLE.
<FireStriker> Hi guys, im trying to install lubuntu on my laptop but it complaed about not being able to find a backlight controler
<FireStriker> And flashes light nuts
<FireStriker> Hey I'm trying to install lubuntu and it complain about not being able to find a backlight controller than started to flash at me like mad
<FireStriker> What's this mean / how do I fix this
<venzen> i just learnt Lubuntu will soon use LXQt... any implementation date for that?
<richardlampitt> Hello all! Noob question: how do I add git to my 'start menu', or whatever it's called in lubuntu. I'm using lubuntu's default stuff, beyond installing git.
<lynorian> richardlampitt, git is mostly a command line interface so you would start lxterminal
<richardlampitt> I'm a heathen and prefer gitgui :P
<lynorian> gitgui I don't know about that you would need to make your own .desktop file and put it in ~/.local/share/applications
<richardlampitt> Cool. That'll add it to the start menu thing?
<lynorian> well if you have a graphical frontend install
<richardlampitt> I do indeed
<lynorian> but just installing the git package installs the command line version as not all people like the GUI version
<lynorian> ok then you need the command to launch that
<richardlampitt> Righteo
<richardlampitt> I've installed git-gui and gitk too, should have been more specific
<lynorian> I only have the command line of git installed here so do I need to give you the command to launch from terminal as well
<richardlampitt> mhm?
<lynorian> do you have gitk in your menu
<lynorian> Reading the man page for git gui I don't think it would work well from this desktop file as it takes command line arguments to be useful
<lynorian> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/git-gui.1.html
<richardlampitt> Okay, cool. What do I need to do to create a shortcut to it?
<kikll> Unit193:  hey how's you ? where phil ? ii dont kno if you rember me im that guy xsaid we used to talk a lot in the off topic room
#lubuntu 2016-11-23
<fkjasjf> how do I change the time on lubuntu?
<fkjasjf> the time is wrong and I just couldn't find the way to change it
<wxl> fkjasjf: sudo date -s "date/time string"
<wxl> fkjasjf: although you might check if your firewall is blocking NTP. that'll usually resolve everything.
<wxl> fkjasjf: potentially, too, it's some conflict with your BIOS. might want to replace the battery.
<fkjasjf> it's not about the bios... the government stopped the summer time thing
<fkjasjf> you know
<fkjasjf> now all the machines change your time without your consent
<wxl> nope, i don't.
<fkjasjf> you wouldn't
 * teward sighs
<teward> wxl: the lubuntu iso is busted again.  at least, for my VMs.  >.>
<fkjasjf> well, now it's 2.23 and I wanna make it 3.23
<wxl> teward: more details would be helpful :)
<fkjasjf> how should be the command then?
<wxl> fkjasjf: sudo date -s "3:23pm"
<teward> wxl: well.  i'd give them.  if it hadn't hard-crashed my laptop.
<fkjasjf> am though. but thank you
<teward> (it broke VMware, which broke the kernel)
<teward> i'll have to see if I can reproduce
<wxl> fkjasjf: then you could remove the pm. am is assumed otherwise
<teward> (with logs preferably lol)
<wxl> teward: is this the latest zesty?
<teward> wxl: no.
<teward> maybe it's a VMware bug
<wxl> teward: this is a released version?
<teward> mhm, 16.04
<wxl> fkjasjf: also if you don't want your time automatically set, you could get rid of ntp
<teward> i wonder if it's VMware, the system kernel here got updated (VMware Workstation)
<fkjasjf> wxl: how do I get rid of ntp?
<wxl> fkjasjf: https://askubuntu.com/questions/29663/how-do-i-disable-ntpd#29669
<wxl> fkjasjf: here's a little more info https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<fkjasjf> thank you
<wxl> teward: let me know what you discover when you discover it :)
<fkjasjf> I installed skype
<fkjasjf> conversation window is too high and I cannot see the title bar of it
<fkjasjf> so I cannot change the location of the window...
<wxl> hold down alt
<wxl> click and drag the window
<wxl> anywhere on the window
<fkjasjf> oh that's perfect
<wxl> the magic of linux :)
<fkjasjf> is there a command to reset all the font settings? I guess I kinda messed up fonts
<wxl> not that i'm aware of
<wxl> especially given font settings come in many different forms
<carly> hey guys
<carly> got a question
<hateball> And you kept it all to yourself, it would seem
<Unit193> hateball: Nah, just your ESP is horrible.
<daboliu> hi
<jack45> can lubuntu run on 2.66 GHz processor with 1 GB of RAM?
<ssarah> Hi.
<ssarah> After a few hours on, my mouse movement becomes laggy and sluggy.
<ssarah> Any idea why?
<ssarah> Both memory and cpu usage are not high.
#lubuntu 2016-11-24
<ficol> hello, it's not working when I wanna switch between tabs on firefox with ctr+1, ctrl+2 and so on
<ficol> what can I do about it?
<ficol> lads?
<g4z_> can you use alt+1 and alt+2 instead?
<ficol> oh yes
<ficol> but I don't want that
<g4z_> i don't know how to customise it. i use the defaults
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.22 is to be installed
<vaba> i remove xfce4 power manager and light locker works very well!
<vaba> in lubuntu
<vaba> from lubuntu
<vaba> i was removed xfce4 power manager and light locker works very well!
<vaba> !info xfce4-power-manager
<ubottu> xfce4-power-manager (source: xfce4-power-manager): power manager for Xfce desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-4ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 92 kB, installed size 387 kB
<fishcooker> is channel lubuntu-devel private?
<krytarik> fishcooker: No, but keep in mind that it's for development purposes.
<fishcooker> i've joined, krytarik can't wait about the lxqt dev for next lubuntu-dev
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: Any specific questions? I'm the guy working on that. ;)
<fishcooker> ic your name on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules, i just checking the mailinglist first
<fishcooker> tsimonq2:
#lubuntu 2016-11-25
<vaba> LXDE/Openbox cool:
<vaba> !info LXDE
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-metapackages): Metapackage for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<vaba> !info lxde-core
<ubottu> lxde-core (source: lxde-metapackages): Metapackage for the LXDE core. In component universe, is optional. Version 7ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 10 kB
#lubuntu 2016-11-26
<MrCanoehead> Hello?
<anpan> Hello, using lubuntu 16.04 here. Since I updated the packages yesterday, I am unable to boot normally into lubuntu (screen stays black). If I boot into recovery and then select "resume boot" I can enter the passwords for my encrypted SSD and HDDs and log in, but all system dialogs and texts are incredibly small (cant read the text in lxterminal for instance)
<anpan> any suggestions how I can find out what went wrong? it's a bit difficult without a readable console available
<anpan> Its also not showing me the task-bar that's usually at the top
<anpan> selecting the previous kernel in grub also didn't help
<anpan> okay I have narrowed down the Problem now: I have to boot with "nomodeset" or else the screen will stay black. If I execute "modprobe radeon modeset=1", the screen will turn black and I have to reboot. dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon' says something about UMS not being supported. It was working fine yesterday though
<anpan> I tried searching for that error, but came up with nothing that helped. I don't know what to do anymore
<anpan> it only find one of my two connected screens right now, too
<anpan> and as I said before, the system menu fonts are incredibly small and I cant read them anymore
<Guest34433> I have a Lubuntu 14.04.4-64.How to turn off auto log on?
<tursiops> Hello everyone
<tursiops> i-ve now tried to install lutuntu several times but each time it crashes at the installation. It says it reports bugs automatically, but i still would like to know if there is way to know what-s wrong
<tursiops> the regular ubuntu installation works fine
<wxl> tursiops: how did you install?
<tursiops> created a live cd downloaded from the website
<wxl> ok great
<tursiops> the live cd part works
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso you downloaded?
<tursiops> nope, but i noticed that you can check the disc for defects at boot
<tursiops> should i do that
<wxl> you should really do both
<wxl> 1 single bit of difference can lead to all sorts of strange problems
<tursiops> ok let me redownload then
<tursiops> can i burn a cd while being on the live cd or should i use anothe computer
<wxl> you should be able to. it will just, in general, be slow.
<tursiops> ok im in no hurry
<tursiops> another general question, where does bugs go when they are automatically sent from the installer
<tursiops> just for my curiosity
<wxl> depends on the nature of the situation
<tursiops> ok understand
<wxl> but usually launchpad is the place where bug reports live
<wxl> if a dump is involved (often the case with a true crash), the bug will be marked private initially
<wxl> you might find errors.ubuntu.com interesting
<tursiops> ok, where is the hash from the file on lubuntu, i only can find the link to download but no hash
<wxl> where did you find the link?
<tursiops> on lubuntu.net
<wxl> well, for one, lubuntu.net is not the official website
<wxl> lubuntu.me is
<tursiops> ok... well thats the first website that comes up when typing lubuntu on google...
<wxl> well if you search on duck duck go you'll find it's not the official one
<wxl> but tl;dr
<wxl> you can go here to get the release and the hashes are there too http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<tursiops> ok cancelled that download, retrying on the official site
<wxl> they all point to the same place in the end
<wxl> although the lubuntu.net is outdated
<tursiops> ok thanks i ll wait for it to finish downloading and then check the hash burn it and try again
<wxl> if you still have problems, come back and let us know what version you're on and the specific nature of the crash and we'll go from there. i haven't seen this in the wild so i suspect it's a download and/or copying error (fairly common actually)
<lynorian> burning a live cd while on a live cd would require 2 cd drives
<wxl> oh hahahah yeah that's right XD XD XD
<tursiops> ooooh... ok then i ll have to turn off the live cd and then use another computer to burn it
<wxl> or use a usb
<tursiops> or can i mount the iso and launch the install that way
<tursiops> ok hash is good, creating usb key now
<tursiops> maybe see you later...
<tursiops> Hello its me again..
<tursiops> its a problem with ubiquity it seems
<tursiops> should i send you some logs, im in the var log folder right now
<wxl> so you checked the hashes of the iso and the image itself when you booted it?
<tursiops> yes
<wxl> what version we talking about?
<tursiops> the last one 16.10
<wxl> what error did you see?
<tursiops> when i tried to create the portitions with lvm it crashed
<wxl> ah lvm
<tursiops> saying an error with ubiquity and to check the var log folder
<wxl> i seem to remember an error with ubiquity and lvm. lynorian do you remember such a thing?
<tursiops> if i try to install without lvm it works, but then it crashes at the install part
<lynorian> wxl vaguely
<wxl> did you try without lvm on this new disc?
<tursiops> yes it goes further
<tursiops> but then it starts to install
<tursiops> and crashes there
<wxl> define crash
<wxl> what specific errors?
<tursiops> the message says that the installer crashed and that it will be reported to the bug system
<wxl> bah
<wxl> is there an ubiquity log or folder in /var/log?
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1435960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435960 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "fails on system install, while partitioning disks with LVM" [High,Confirmed]
<wxl> you might want to leave a comment on that saying you experienced the same problem on 16.10
<tursiops> i see xorg and syslog and a bunch of other logs
<tursiops> but no one called ubiquity
<wxl> k check out the end of syslog and see if there's anything telling there
<tursiops> yeah lots of error saying all pretty much the same
<tursiops> Error retrieving chunk extents
<wxl> why don't you pastebin the entirety of the log?
<wxl> the system might let you install pastebinit which will make it easy
<tursiops> ok how do you pastebin, never done that before
<wxl> sudo apt install pastebinit && cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<wxl> it will return a url
<tursiops> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23538617/
<tursiops> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23538617/
<tursiops> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23538617/
<lynorian> wxl know if this affects debian installer images?
<wxl> lynorian: no that would be good to check
<tursiops> ive tried with a regular ubuntu iso and it works just fine
<tursiops> with lvm and all
<wxl> tursiops: thanks. we can look at that. meanwhile, to get you going, i'd get the alternate installer
<tursiops> ok i ll do that then
<tursiops> if its any help im using a asus e200ha
<tursiops> Hello Everyone, im back with news
<tursiops> i managed to install the alternate version
<tursiops> but now it doesn-t seem to take into account my keyboard locale, even if it changed it
#lubuntu 2016-11-27
<raviloop> hello
<raviloop> my PC is p4 , ram :2gb, processor : core 2 duo, which OS should i use
<raviloop> i instlaled ubuntu 16.04 LTS, but it becomes quite slow when i use netbeans sort of softwares
<raviloop_> hello
<raviloop_> my PC is p4 , ram :2gb, processor : core 2 duo, which OS should i use
<raviloop_> which linux distro will be perfect
<raviloop_> is it Lubuntu?
<raviloop_> is anyone there?
<heybroken> Hey buddys, have some problems here with instalation. Can someone help me? This is what happens when i trying to install lubuntu on my pc http://i.imgur.com/kJNWeql.jpg
<heybroken> Im tryed with nomodeset also
<heybroken> Also i see error E[Xorg[1052]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000 [Xorg[4414]]
<heybroken> In blackscreen after this grafic glitch
<dudz> tried with another graphics card heybroken ?
<jani_> Jo
<Fr_Dae> hi, i'm on Lubuntu 16.10x64, and after a update, lxpanel don't run on autostart, do you know why and how fix it ? thanks
#lubuntu 2017-11-20
<nathanal> Hi, I'm looking for help fixing wifi (and ethernet). I have zeroed out a disk (previously had linux mint 18.2 with working wifi and ethernet) and am unable to get wifi back after apt update; apt upgrade and restarting (using lubuntu 17.10). Instead it continues to attempt and fail to connect to ethernet and wifi (it identifies the wireless connections in lubuntu though).
<nathanal> I am on a dekstop (not sure how to describe: Optiplex 780, x64 bit, with a HDD, Wireless N300 Nano USB Adapter). I have checked google but did not find my exact problem (most solutions detail updating via ethernet, but updating is what breaks the wifi). I am still in the process of exhausting my options, but was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I have tried using fresh installs of linux mint 18.
<nathanal> sorry, I was wrong, it seems to be broken when I restart the computer or if I restart network manager, I don't need to upgrade to break wifi. Also some things that were suggested to output: https://pastebin.com/a59yvi7a
<Dishonored> Hello, I'm trying a fresh install of lubuntu over my previous opensuse install. I choose to wipe the whole hard drive and install lubuntu but grub cannot be installed. Grub is already installed before. Is it the reason?
<minhdust> my software center can connect to the sever
<minhdust> why
<minhdust> cant*
<LargePrime> tsimonq2, should i file a bug on that icon issue?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @LargePrime, Yes please, and subscribe me if you could
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (OPs, I'm literally the only one in this Telegram channel)
<LargePrime> i dont see a bug link tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @LargePrime, Run ubuntu-bug lubuntu-artwork
<LargePrime> tsimonq2, you were auto subscribed, i believe. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1733359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1733359 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "network manager connection icon does not show lock when vpn connected" [Undecided,New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @LargePrime, OK thanks
<hggdh> clean_tmp
<mrchuckderp> Helluuuu!
<mrchuckderp> Just saying, I fixed my computer :D
<mrchuckderp> I got an iso of windows 7 home prem (what I had) and I put it on a usb with Rufus, then went to repair, command prompt, and typed 3 commands. 'bootrec /fixmbr, bootrec /fixboot, and bootrec /rebuildbcd'
<mrchuckderp> Boom, I restart and windows comes on.
<mrchuckderp> That was the happiest I've felt in a long while haha
<mrchuckderp> tsimonq2: how've you been?
<tsimonq2> Oh hey mrchuckderp :D
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Pretty good, glad to see you got stuff working!
<mrchuckderp> :D
#lubuntu 2017-11-21
<fishcooker> what's preferred apps to handle copy paste list of command
<tsimonq2> Your clipboard? :)
<cicero> how do I recover my lost password in lubuntu?
<hateball> cicero: Set a new one from root recovery console
<hateball> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cicero> thanks, busy now trying
<Bluuee> Hi
<Bluuee> Can somebody help me? 😲
<wxl> !ask | Bluuee
<ubottu> Bluuee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bluuee> Oh. So, i just installed Lubuntu on an old machine that had Windows 7 already installed. There is a ethernet cable connected, but only the Windows is connecting (automatic), but not the Lubuntu.
<bobsmith83_> got some (hopefully) easy noob question: how to I mount attached drives? and why don't they mount automatically?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> /command !fstab
<lubot> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And just `sudo mount /dev/sdX#` where sdx# is the name of the partition you want to mount.
<bobsmith83_> ran the command mount, and dont see any /dev/sdX.  i dont get it
<bobsmith83_> I'll check out this links though, thanks
<wxl> you can't mount something that isn't mounted
<wxl> rather you can't see a partition name for something that isn't mounted
<wxl> `sudo fdisk -l` will show you all connected drives regardless of whether or not they're mounted
<bobsmith83_> thats helpful indeed.  told you i was a total noob
<bobsmith83_> everything is labeled /dev/mmcblk0p1  ... thru p12.  why?
<bobsmith83_> plus, /dev/mmcblk0p1 type says "microsoft basic data".  this is a linux only machine; do I have a microsoft virus??!
<wxl> so that's probably an sd card
<bobsmith83_> maybe.  i thought i didnt need to format, but do I?
<wxl> they're usually FAT32 (i.e. MS)
#lubuntu 2017-11-22
<Kamilion> oh, the guy from #libreboot's here.
<Kamilion> guess he took my advice about learning more linux
<Kamilion> (the bobsmith83 guy)
<wxl> yeah he's been around quite a bit actually
<Kamilion> IIRC he's on some kind of freshly cleaned acer chromebook
<Kamilion> has no idea what he's doing in linux
<GuyFawkes> Hello - Can anyone tell me what the differences are between lubuntu, lubuntu laptop and openbox?  I discovered that at sign-in the other day and laptop seems to work best on my machine
<GuyFawkes> testing...is anybody out there?
<pleia2> could be no one lurking knows the answer right now :) feel free to hang around
<GuyFawkes> Yeah, that's the plan.  I can't even find anything in the support docs, so...hoping at least for a link.
<Dishonored> hello, guys i recently installed a font, and opened leafpad and tried changing a text to that font, its shows correctly in the preview but doesn't work in the actual text.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> most of the documentation is shared with ubuntu
<GuyFawkes> Most eh?  keep looking is what you're saying?
<GuyFawkes> ok, maybe something easier then, for someone fairly new to *ubuntu:  Software update launches, tells me there are updates, I click install and it fails.  what can I do on the command line?
<boi222> hey can anyone help me with a boot issue? i installed lubuntu in a vm but when the vm restarted, i only see a blank screen. i've tried several restarts
<bobsmith83> good morning.  i must be a total moron, because I've spent almost an entire day, and still cannot seem to complete a simple task: copy a .img file from HDD to SD card, then copy it back to another machines HDD to create a backup
<bobsmith83> can anyone hold my hand please and try and explain this mount thing? gahhh!
<wxl> you have both things mounted? if so, where?
<bobsmith83> well, when i do fdisk -l, i see the sd card as /dev/sdb
<wxl> mount is where you see things are mounted
<bobsmith83> the hdd is mounted all four partitions, contains os, etc
<wxl> if you don't see sdb-something there, you don't have it mounted
<wxl> if it's not mounted you can't use it
<bobsmith83> ok, how and where to mount then?  I've tried...
<wxl> you need to create a directory to mount it to
<wxl> you could for example:
<wxl> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/sdcard
<bobsmith83> ok, cant i just mount it to /media, or /mnt?
<wxl> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdcard
<wxl> assuming it does actually have a partition on it and 1 is the partition you wish to mouhnt
<wxl> well you need to put it in a folder within /media or /mnt or else it makes the whole thing useless to anything else
<wxl> you CAN do it, but you don't want to :)
<bobsmith83> maybe thats the problem.  It has no partitions.  i used "disks" to format it with no partitions
<bobsmith83> so, do i need to create partitions first?
<bobsmith83> I made the dir successfully...
<bobsmith83> looks like it.  so, how to do that? back to "disks" and reformat it wiht other options?
<wxl> yes you need to create the partitions, bobsmith83
<bobsmith83> maybe with "disks" or "gparted"?
<wxl> well a partition :)
<bobsmith83> or cmd line...
<wxl> either would work
<bobsmith83> i want to learn cmd line solid.  can you walk me thru it? if you have time?
<wxl> cfdisk is fairly friendly command line wise
<wxl> otherwise it's fdisk you need to use
<wxl> cfdisk is an example of a CLI utility with a visual UI
<bobsmith83> lets try fdisk
<wxl> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<wxl> start with the command p to see what's there
<wxl> assuming there are indeed no partitions (/dev/sdb[1..n])
<wxl> then i'd start by changing units
<wxl> to gb
<wxl> with u
<wxl> oh fooey
<wxl> i guess that's not an option on this version. annoying........
<bobsmith83> lol
<wxl> whatever
<wxl> for fun you can create a new partition table with o
<wxl> then n for a new partition
<bobsmith83> lots of "annoying" things coming from my dos background and trying to learn new language
<wxl> make it primary
<wxl> give it a number (probably 1)
<wxl> the first sector should be 0
<bobsmith83> first cylinder, 2 default?
<wxl> then the last sector can be the end or you can use +8G e.g.
<wxl> oh yeah you're on cylinders
<wxl> sure
<bobsmith83> ok, did defaults for clyinders.  back to command
<wxl> so p to print again, make sure everything looks right
<wxl> you can pastebin it somewhere if you want to make sure
<bobsmith83> i think i have a partition now!
<bobsmith83> time to mount?
<wxl> almost
<bobsmith83> ?
<wxl> so if you're sure that's right you need to write it with w
<wxl> now you've done the first step
<wxl> it still doesn't have a filesystem on it
<wxl> you want to use this for linux only or you want this to be compatible with windows, etc?
<bobsmith83> i c.  it looks right
<bobsmith83> i dont know.  I thought I'd do it just linux, but would be better if I could do compatible with windows fat
<wxl> sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1
<bobsmith83> I already did " mkfs -t ext4 ..." but that was before partition, so maybe it didnt do anything
<wxl> yeah probably not. and windows won't like ext4
<bobsmith83> I'm still in fdisk.  how do i exit?
<wxl>    w    write table to tidks and exit
<wxl> hahahah well, disk
<bobsmith83> k
<bobsmith83> created fat file system
<wxl> now mount it
<bobsmith83> k
<bobsmith83> success!
<wxl> btw took you through "the hard way"
<wxl> the easy way is parted
<wxl> the really easy way is cfdisk
<bobsmith83> of course
<bobsmith83> now, id like to create a file, save it on the hard disk, copy it to the sd card, then copy it back to the hd in a different sopt
<wxl> i assume you can create the file and save it XD
<wxl> one you have the file:
<wxl> cp /path/to/file /mnt/sdcard (or whatever you called it)
<wxl> ctually
<wxl> actually
<wxl> cp /path/to/file /mnt/sdcard/
<wxl> that slash will ensure it goes IN the directory, though usually collisions won't happen, it's good practice
<wxl> cp /mnt/sdcard/file /path/to/new/file/location
<bobsmith83> ok, whats the txt editor that comes in lubuntu? so i can create a file?
<wxl> you can create a file (without adding anything to it):
<wxl> touch file
<wxl> there you have a file
<wxl> if you want to edit it, nano is a command line utility, but i prefer vi (though it takes some understanding to figure out how to use it. it's very powerful but not immediately intuitive)
<bobsmith83> found it: leafpad...
<wxl> there's that too
<wxl> if you want GUIs
<wxl> but that would be cheating, technically XD
<bobsmith83> lol
<bobsmith83> gonna try cp it now...
<bobsmith83> brb
<bobsmith83> error: cannot create regular file: /mnt/sdb1/": not a directory
<bobsmith83> sudo?
<wxl> should NEED to sudo it
<wxl> what's that "?
<bobsmith83> typo
<wxl> is the location actually /mnt/sdb1 and not /mnt/sdcard?
<wxl> you can always `ls /path/to/directory` to see if it exists
<bobsmith83> my mistake.
<bobsmith83> worked! now, going to copy it back to another dir...
<bobsmith83> amazing- it worked!  thanks again, so much, for your help.  its like learning to walk all over again!  what about using dd instead of cp?
<wxl> dd is a bit by bit copy
<wxl> so it's kind of a different thing
<wxl> assuming the file contains a file system, dd'ing it will replicate that file system
<bobsmith83> but you could do dd if=filename of=/dev/sdb1 and it does the same as cp?
<wxl> no
<bobsmith83> ok, well, I've heard dd called "disk destroyer" so, I feel like I'd best stear clear of it till I understand it better
<wxl> the only time you should really use dd is for copying a disk image onto some media
<wxl> or you can use it for completely zeroing out a drive
<bobsmith83> one last thing- is there any special considerations when copying .img files?
<wxl> .img files are usually like .iso files
<wxl> they're disk images
<wxl> you can copy them around
<wxl> but if you wan tto restore the disk image, you'd use dd
<wxl> but it will wipe whatever's in its place
<bobsmith83> OK, so, I'm making a backup of my bios flash image and trying to copy that file to a back up location
<wxl> you can pass the img file around like any other file
<bobsmith83> can I just cp the flash.img as we've done here?
<wxl> but if you want to use it, you'd use dd to put it on an sd card or something of the sort
<wxl> yep
<bobsmith83> cool!
<bobsmith83> my goal here is to replace the bios on this chromebook, with something like libreboot, fyi...
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> also, re: chromebook: my condolences XD
<bobsmith83> thanks again for you're help.  I;m sure we will be talking mor soon.  btw- what is your relation to lubuntu?
<wxl> i'm one of the release managers (but technically tsimonq2 is in charge) and head of qa
<bobsmith83> re chromebook- i hope to rid it of crome os and eventually replace it with lxde debian
<bobsmith83> cool, thanks again!
<wxl> np
<oki_> hello
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey hey
<brunomotter> hello! I am trying to install Lubuntu 17.10 on an old laptop and if I run from live CD it runs fine, but when I install the graphics get sluggish and with 640X480 resolution! any hints?
<tsimonq2> brunomotter: What machine are you on?
<brunomotter> Itautec W7630
<brunomotter> Celeron m processor
<brunomotter> 1.5GB RAM
<tsimonq2> What kind of graphics card?
<brunomotter> via graphis
<brunomotter> http://suporte.itautec.com.br/eportaldownload_ptb/start.swe?SWERowId=2-AOCM5E&SWEField=s_3_2_24_2&SWERowIds=SWERowId0%3d2-AOCM5E&SWENeedContext=true&SWESP=false&SWEMethod=Drilldown&SWECmd=InvokeMethod&W=t&SWEVI=&SWEPOC=&SWETargetView=&SWEDIC=false&SWEReqRowId=1&SWEView=ITC+Driver+Download+TotalDrivers+Notebook+View&SWETVI=&SWEC=9&SWEM=&SWEBID=-1&SWESPa=&SRN=&SWEContainer=&SWETS=&SWETA=&SWEApplet=ITC+Drivers+Download+TotalDrivers
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<tsimonq2> wxl: See something I'm not?
<tsimonq2> Otherwise if he doesn't respond soon brunomotter, I'd try #ubuntu.
<brunomotter> so... I tried ubuntu... it works, but REALLY slow performance
<brunomotter> on Lubuntu performance is good but no graphics
<tsimonq2> I mean the IRC channel. This isn't a Lubuntu-specific issue. ;)
<brunomotter> oh, I see!
<brunomotter> well... if he does not respond I will try that then... where can I find Ubuntu IRC?
<tsimonq2> In your IRC client, type the following: /join #ubuntu
<tsimonq2> :)
<brunomotter> nice!
<brunomotter> will try that
<brunomotter> thanks for being so helpful
<tsimonq2> You're welcome, let me know how it goes. :D
<brunomotter> ok!
<brunomotter> bye
<tsimonq2> o/
<bobsmith83> wxl around?
<tsimonq2> bobsmith83: I can help as well. What's up?
<bobsmith83> thx.  I'm on to next step: $ git clone https://git.code.paulk.fr/libettereboot.git but I get error:
<bobsmith83> error: gnutls_handshake() failed” when connecting ...
<tsimonq2> Let's see if I can reproduce that.
<bobsmith83> found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/186847/error-gnutls-handshake-failed-when-connecting-to-https-servers#187199
<tsimonq2> I wouldn't do that.
<bobsmith83> i didnt want to
<tsimonq2> I think it's a server problem, because I can't clone it at all.
<bobsmith83> like server down, or someting?
<tsimonq2> Could be.
<bobsmith83> i c.  so, what does git clone do, roughly?
<tsimonq2> It takes a remote Git repository hosted on a server somewhere and it pulls all the necessary files that you would need to work with it locally.
<bobsmith83> ok, cool.  thanks for your help.  I will contact paul and c if he has ideas.  maybe he's working on it or something.  you guys are awesome here.  hope you dont mind me keep bugging u with all these questions!
<bobsmith83> cheers!
<tsimonq2> It's all good, cheers :)
<wxl> that's up peeps?
<tsimonq2> yooo
<tsimonq2> bobsmith83: If you're still around, wxl's here :)
<bobsmith83> still around indeed.  I got the clone thing rolling.  I'm on a thinkpad t60, wifi adaptor must be old and slow, cause its taking a looong time to pull down files...
<bobsmith83> still faster than my first machine- commodore64- was soo cool when i could dial up connect to q-link on my 300 baud modem!
<wxl> been there done that, though i had a c128
<genii> !lunix
<ubottu> LUnix is a Little Unix for your Commodore 64, dust it off and visit https://sourceforge.net/projects/lng/ !
<genii> Just in case you guys still have them kicking around.
<wxl> i wish :(
<bobsmith83> that would be fun. but its long gone garage sale, no doubt, probably in the 90's
<genii> Yeah, mine too.
<genii> I did hang onto the 1701 for a TV hooked to the VCR for a long time after
 * genii wanders back to the coffeepot
<bobsmith83> got this thinkpenguin usd wifi n dongle.  maybe i should plug it in and see if it magically automatically connects and speeds things up?
<wxl> worth a shot, bobsmith83
#lubuntu 2017-11-23
<ShellcatZero> If one wants to rebuild the live cd for their own specific use cases, what is the recommended workflow?  I've been using the Live CD Customization guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization), but I was hoping there would be an easier way of just booting into the live environment, customizing the GUI, then saving it to an installable ISO.
<ShellcatZero> I'm curious to know how the Lubuntu dev team is doing this.
<hateball> ShellcatZero: you might want to ask in #lubuntu-devel then :)
<ShellcatZero> Hmm, ok
<hateball> I'm assuming that's where devs lurk, according to /topic
<ShellcatZero> Cool, I assumed there would be devs here as well to help answer user questions, I assumed the dev channel was strictly for Lubuntu devs to discuss development.
<hateball> ShellcatZero: oh there could be devs here as well, but this channel tends to be *really* idle
<LandLubber> can anyone point me in the direction of a good install guide for dell laptops?  i have a mini 1012 that was running ubuntu great now it freezes upon boot with newer versions, same thing with lubuntu after first boot
<bobsmith83> good morning turkeys
<bobsmith83> I've got some problems created by "sloppy" partitioning.  anyone want to help me try clean it up?
<bobsmith83> I started the system with trisquel install, then added lubuntu.  Now, it appears my /home in lubuntu is residing in root!  yikes! how to fix?
<GuyFawkes> is there anyone around who can help me with a software updater issue?
<wxl> bobsmith83: you mean /root/home/bobsmith?
<wxl> go for it GuyFawkes
<GuyFawkes> Software Update gets triggered somehow, but when I click on Install Now, it starts but fails
<wxl> what's the fail?
<GuyFawkes> it doesn't complete the download and install...Software Update crashes?
<wxl> and there's no error or anything? that seems unlikely
<GuyFawkes> nope, no error
<wxl> no crash dialog? nothing? you just click it and everything disappears?
<GuyFawkes> correct, that's what happens.  I get a bit of a progress bar, and then poof
<GuyFawkes> is there a sudo apt-get I can do from terminal?
<wxl> i've never seen such a thing before. every unclean exit should produce a crash dialog
<wxl> however, you can just `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`
<GuyFawkes> or apt-get update I suppose
<GuyFawkes> thanks...thats the full command?  I'm not really Terminal smart.  lacking in command line fu
<wxl> yep, just need to give it your password, assuming you're in sudoers
<GuyFawkes> I am.  I'mma give it a whack right now...
<GuyFawkes> 44% progress and climbing.  thank you @wxl
<wxl> GuyFawkes: also check /var/crash for crash reports
<bobsmith83> my /home/bobsmith appears to be on /dev/sda7 mounted at '/', a partition that is just 7.8gb
<wxl> ah that's a mount issue. edit /etc/fstab appropriately
<bobsmith83> cool! that doesnt seem too hard?
<wxl> nope
<GuyFawkes> ls /var/crash ?
<wxl> yeah
<GuyFawkes> nothing
<wxl> huh
<GuyFawkes> ls /var/crash <enter> and all I get is a command prompt
<wxl> what does `grep problem_types /etc/apport/crashdb.conf` return?
<wxl> or more importantly is there a # in front of it?
<GuyFawkes> and now I see a software update window...
<GuyFawkes> standby...
<bobsmith83> where to start? terminal-
<wxl> bobsmith83: have you picked an editor yet?
<GuyFawkes> 'Bug', 'Package'
<bobsmith83> leafpad for now
<wxl> GuyFawkes: but is there a # at the beginning?
<wxl> bobsmith83: have you picked a TERMINAL editor?
<GuyFawkes> no
<wxl> GuyFawkes: ok, now give me the number when you `grep enabled /etc/default/apport`
<bobsmith83> hmmm, i guess not. suggest?
<wxl> bobsmith83: easy: nano. best: well, everyone's going to have their own opinions but usually either vi or emacs. both will require some reading to know how to use them, but once you do they're very efficient.
<GuyFawkes> 1
<bobsmith83> I used vi back in college days.  acient history...
<wxl> GuyFawkes: now what do you get from `service apport status | grep Active`
<GuyFawkes> Active: active (exited) since Thu 2017-11-23 11:34:15 EST; 1h 29min ago
<wxl> ok so that says the crash reporter is working
<wxl> GuyFawkes: are you done updating software yet?
<GuyFawkes> software updater says I should reboot
<GuyFawkes> gonna be here a few minutes?  I'll go and do that
<wxl> it's not necessary
<wxl> as long as the process is done you're good
<wxl> just means you have a new kernel :)
<wxl> anyways, run `update-manager` in terminal and let me know if it behaves as you expect
<bobsmith83> how do I get into editor? just type vi? or do i need to apt-get install first?
<wxl> you should already have it
<GuyFawkes> so I'm back...where do we go from here, or are we done?
<bobsmith83> hit vi- what now? it up on start screen.  bringing but bad memories working in campus computer lab debugging c+ programs...
<wxl> oh hahahahaha
<wxl> i'm not giving you a vi class buddy :)
<wxl> but i'll give you a really quick one:
<wxl> i will go to INSERT mode
<wxl> escape will get you to normal mode
<wxl> to write and quit in normal mode, ZZ
<bobsmith83> crap- maybe i should go to nano instead?!
<wxl> you can also :q! to get out without saving
<wxl> `sudo vi /etc/fstab`
<bobsmith83> wow, people still use vi? omg, its too painful
<bobsmith83> I cant even q!
<wxl> GuyFawkes: >:<q!
<wxl> oops sorry
<wxl> meant that for bobsmith83
<wxl> GuyFawkes: for you, run `update-manager` in the terminal and see if it behaves like normal
<bobsmith83> i should wait my turn, sorry guy
<GuyFawkes> uhhh....sudo update-manager?
<wxl> no you shouldn't need sudo
<GuyFawkes> "the software on this computer is up-to-date"
<GuyFawkes> thank you!
<wxl> GuyFawkes: no problem
<bobsmith83> vi scared me for life.  I swore at it more than anything! and I swore I'd never touch it again after that class! its back to haunt me.  all these repressed memories bubbling up now!  insane!
<wxl> GuyFawkes: if you have problems again, use `ubuntu-bug update-manager`
<wxl> bobsmith83: oh just use `nano` you big baby XD
<bobsmith83> lol!
<GuyFawkes> noted.  again, thanks, and happy turkey day if you're in that jurisdiction
<wxl> no problem GuyFawkes have a good day
<bobsmith83> ok, i'll try it...
<bobsmith83> believe me, I hate to ask to have my hand held, but...
<wxl> sudo vi nano /etc/fstab
<wxl> make sure that sda7 points to /home
<wxl> and make sure you have a root in there!
<wxl> sudo fdisk -l should help you figure out the right one (it's bootable)
<bobsmith83> i did sudo vi nano /etc/fstab, now I'm in vi, and it says "nano" new file
<wxl> omg
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> my problem is i don't ever use nano. i'm just too used to using vi :)
<bobsmith83> you totally did that on purpose!
<wxl> `sudo nano /etc/fstab`
<wxl> just hit ESC : q ! ENTER in that order
<bobsmith83> i just closed that window
<bobsmith83> so you use vi, huh?
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> additional benefit: super easy to use on mobile
<bobsmith83> well, I'm sure if you use it often, its great
<bobsmith83> I'm in nano
<wxl> see here for examples https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<wxl> tl;dr you should have:
<wxl> some-way-of-identifying-the-partition mount-location file-type options 0 fsck-order
<bobsmith83> there's not much in here really.  first line is UUID= blahblahblah
<wxl> for fsck order, you probably want / to be 1 and /home 2
<bobsmith83> second line is /swapfile   none
<wxl> the UUIDs are a way of refering to the partition
<wxl> what's the mount point of that one? / i'm assuming?
<bobsmith83> yes
<bobsmith83> options = "errors=remount-ro"
<bobsmith83> that seems strange
<wxl> run `sudo blkid` in a separate window/tab/whatever
<wxl> btw `tmux` is a "window manager" for terminal
<bobsmith83> ok, I've also got gparted up for help, and a file manager window.  but they dont tell me everything
<wxl> i didn't say gparted, did i? :)
<bobsmith83> I dont mind cheating alittle
<wxl> not if it doesn't help...
<bobsmith83> maybe i should study that page you sent me and ask questions later?  maybe you can give me a high level of how /etc/fstab should be set up? considering the problem i have where the /home seems to be mounted to / instead of a /home partiton?
<wxl> get the UUID of the / partition and then replace the UUID of the /dev/sda7 partition (which should be what's in there) with it
<wxl> done
<wxl> ..except
<wxl> you also have a separate home partition?
<bobsmith83> here's my current partitions:
<wxl> you can just use "defaults" for the options
<wxl> don't paste it here!
<bobsmith83> no? I was not going to paste, just explain
<wxl> ok
<wxl> well you can use pastebin
<wxl> in fact:
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<bobsmith83> sounds cool, but not now...
<wxl> cuz with things like this having the EXACT info is usually more helpful
<wxl> it's also a lot quicker for you
<bobsmith83> I'm also chatting on a different machine
<bobsmith83> but I could go chat on the other one i guess
<wxl> brb
<bobsmith84> ok, chatting from the t60 now.
<bobsmith84> wxl: from what you said before: the /dev/sda7 is the root partiton.  There's a note in the /etc/fstab that says / was on /dev/sda7 during install
<wxl> what does the UUID that was there correspond to?
<bobsmith84> i think its just /dev/sda7, the root partition
<wxl> dat what i do :)
<wxl> oops wrong chan
<wxl> so what makes you think that that your home is in root?
<bobsmith84> when I right click on for example /home/downloads, it shows properties same size volume as the root volume
<bobsmith84> and, last night, I was downloading GB of data and it filled up root
<wxl> is that computer connected to the internet?
<bobsmith84> it is now.  i switched over to it
<wxl> sudo apt install pastebinit; (sudo blkid; cat /etc/fstab; mount) | pastebinit
<wxl> and then give me the resulting url
<bobsmith84> k
<bobsmith84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26029802/
<wxl> ok and do you have a /home under /
<bobsmith84> I think so.  whatever lubuntu built on install, i didnt modify the partitions at all
<bobsmith84> pastebinit pretty cool!
<wxl> told ya so :)
<wxl> if you do have a /home you most likely have a traditional set up WITHOUT a separate home
<wxl> so you should go through the process of setting oen up and moving your home over there
<bobsmith84> yes.  good thought
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wxl> i'm going to have some tea so good luck :)
<bobsmith84> woohoo!  i do that, and check back with ya later then.  cheers!
<opancado> hello... help me for upgrade lubuntu 15.10 to 17.10
<opancado> help me for upgrade lubuntu 15.10 to 17.10 for terminal
<opancado> please help me
<opancado> help me for upgrade lubuntu 15.10 to 17.10
<wxl> opancado: you realize this is a holiday in the US, right?
<wxl> `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<opancado> An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.  message for tgerminal
<opancado> terminal
<wxl> was worried about that. you can grab a new iso and use it to upgrade
<opancado> don't upgrade this version?
<opancado> sudo do-release-upgrade -d [sudo] password for rocha:  Verificando por uma nova versão do Ubuntu Nenhuma nova versão encontrada rocha@rocha-C14CR21:~$ !eolupgrade bash: !eolupgrade: event not found rocha@rocha-C14CR21:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade Verificando por uma nova versão do Ubuntu Não há mais suporte para a sua versão do Ubuntu. Para informações sobre atualização, visite: http://www.ubuntu.com/releaseendoflife  Obte
#lubuntu 2017-11-24
<bobsmith83> back with partitioning questions...
<bobsmith83> I first installed trisquel and it set a /home partition in xfs file structure.  Now, I want to split that in two and give half of it to /home in Lubuntu.  seems simple enough?
<bobsmith83> of course, I want lubuntu /home in ext4, i think, or 2 or 3?, no probably 4
<bobsmith83> i/m going to go eat some more pie now.  cheers
<JustCurious> Hello, I am doing some tests with Ubuntu 12.04 (EOL version), I am trying to install the newest kernel (3.4), this is, the newest kernel for that version. I've downloaded the kernel .deb on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and I've installed them (amd64), but when I reboot it freezes, so I have to restart and pick start Ubuntu with the current kernel, 3.13.0-32. :-( Any idea please?
<snpresent> lxqt is worse than lxde  :)
<tsimonq2> That's your opinion. ;)
<snpresent> ok...but lxqt crash a lot
<tsimonq2> Not really.
<snpresent> for daily use lxqt just crash a lot here
<tsimonq2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tsimonq2> I've used it for the past year with little to no crashes.
<snpresent> wow
<snpresent> will lubuntu keep use lxde for default?
<tsimonq2> For the LTS.
<snpresent> future?
<tsimonq2> LXQt, eventually.
<snpresent> damn
<snpresent> :(
<tsimonq2> You aren't on 16.04 trying to use LXQt, are you?
<snpresent> 17.10
<tsimonq2> Ah.
<tsimonq2> Still, I don't know what you're talking about, because I've used 17.10 LXQt on all of my production machines with little to no issue.
<tsimonq2> I certainly haven't had a crash on any of my machines caused by LXQt in at least 6 months if not more.
<snpresent> oh ,you are lucky
<NapoleonDynamite> Hi all, total noob about Linux. Despite the fact, after some research I decided to use Lubuntu on the $5 VPS from Vultr https://www.vultr.com/pricing/ . My goal only is to surf the net, about 10 tabs opened. Will I be fine ?
<NapoleonDynamite> also, I am wondering if Lubuntu comes with a RDP / VNC server pre-installed natively ?
<Jordan_> hi?
<Jordan_> how do i connect to wifi?
<wxl> Jordan_: what chip do you have?
<genii> Watch it be a Broadcom
<wxl> you know it
<wxl> one thing that can be said about them: they're good at sales
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or their users just really hate Windows XD
#lubuntu 2017-11-25
<Guest_> When i try to download Lubuntu 16.04.3 magnet, after some sec it change to 16.04.2. Someone know why ?
<bobsmith83> hello, hello!
<bobsmith83> wxl in th house?
<bobsmith83> More partitioning questions, if anyone can answer?  Whats the "proper" way to partition for multiple distros? does each distro need its own boot, own root, and own /home partition? I know swap can be shared...
<bobsmith83> seems like boot partition contains GRUB? and can be shared? er?
<tsimonq2> There's no "proper" way.
<tsimonq2> You could share /home directories if you know for a fact that it will be compatible with every version of software you use on every distro with that config and /home.
<tsimonq2> I wouldn't share /boot; that gets complicated/
<bobsmith83> ok...
<bobsmith83> and /  ??
<tsimonq2> = .
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2>  / = .
<tsimonq2> There, stupid IRC client. ;)
<bobsmith83> root equals period??
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> I thought you were referring to my typo. :P
<tsimonq2> Root needs to be on separate partitions.
<bobsmith83> cool.  that helps.  so, does it matter about the primary vs. drawing a blank...  is it called virtual partition?
<bobsmith83> thought only 4 primary partitions were allowed?
<bobsmith83> and last question: maybe: partition sizing: boot = 1/2 to 1GB, Root = 6 - 10GB, and home = the rest?
<tsimonq2> 4 primary ones :P
<tsimonq2> *primary*
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> bobsmith83: I'd bump boot a gig or two higher and double root justincase
<bobsmith83> yeah, unless you're shoving it onto a 16gb chromebook, huh?  I'll just run one os on the chromebook...
<bobsmith83> sorry, back to primary vs "extended" partitions, if there 2 os's, then we're looking at 7 total partitions, so which ones get primary?
<tsimonq2> root partitions
<bobsmith83> cool.  two primary partitions, then the other partitions can be "extended" under those.  makes sense.  thanks!
<bobsmith83> and the boot partitions can be "extended" under root as well?
<tsimonq2> Well if you have a choice between making /boot and / a primary partition, choose /boot
<bobsmith83> awesome.  thanks again.  starting to get up to speed, alittle more everyday.  cheers!
<tsimonq2> yw :)
<ShellcatZero> is there a way to disable the touchpad only while typing?
<lubys-cafe> .   .
<Guest_> The magnet and regular download of lubuntu 16.04.3 is not working.
<Player77> Hello...
<Player77> I need help..
<Player77> i created a FAT32 bootable disk for the alternate version of Lubuntu which was around 685MB
<Player77> But it is not booting, even after checking and selecting first boot priorities
<bobsmith83> good morning
<bobsmith83> back with yet again, more partitioning questions.......
<bobsmith83> I gave up on my setup and started with a fresh install Lubuntu.  Used this to set up partitions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<bobsmith83> however, seems like that guide has some problems.  the primary partition (and boot partition) is the swap?! i dont get it.
<bobsmith83> it doesnt seem like a good setup, but is it?  I just want to get this right before I go building image files...
<harf4ng> Good evening. I just installed lubuntu for my daughter on an old notebook but I'm unable to have the wifi network to work. I have setup a wifi one but seems it never connect to wifi. Thanks
<harf4ng> good evening. dont understand why but I'm unable to configure a wifi network on my new lubuntu install, though the wired connection works. Thanks
<wxl> harfang: what's your wifi chip? (use lspci -nnk)
<harfang> broadcom limited BCM4311 WLAN, sounds good?
<wxl> !bcm43
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> ^^ there's your fix
<harfang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx thanks
<RedOranges> Hi all, i have a simple question, i'm running Lubuntu 16.04 and i dont see Avahi running, what does this distro use for ZeroConf?
<harf4ng> good evening. When I put a DVD in the drive, the drive is automatically mounted on the desktop. But when I eject the DVD with the physical eject button of the drive, the mounted icon stays there and I have to manually eject it to have it disappear. Is that normal? Thanks
#lubuntu 2017-11-26
<Old_PC> Dear all, is there ANY possibility to make Lubuntu alternate version installer to count down at the Grub prompt just like the normal installer ? This is so wicked crazy I don't have PS2 adapters for my USB keyboard to my old PC and cannot install Lubuntu on it due to lack of USB support at the language selection. I need to skip that part..
<Old_PC> The normal i386 Lubuntu installer does have a countdown. Then it selects English as default, boots, loads USB stack and I could use it - if it would fit onto a CD since this old PC doesn't have a DVD drive.
<Old_PC> On the other hand, Lubuntu alternate version - which btw fits onto a CD - doesn't count down so I'm stuck.
<Shawn|C2Duo> howdy
<tsimonq2> Hey hey
<Shawn|C2Duo> anyone here know a comand in lubuntu that may allow me to see the last most recently deleted file?
<Shawn|C2Duo> I clicked on a folder to delete, and somehow deleted something else
<tsimonq2> This might help: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/31883839/how-to-list-recently-deleted-files-from-a-directory#31884665
<tsimonq2> (gotten from a quick DuckDuckGo ;) )
<Shawn|C2Duo> lsdev is not a command :(
<Shawn|C2Duo> or lsdel
<tsimonq2> `sudo apt install procinfo` maybe?
<Shawn|C2Duo> well, I did not delete from command line
<Shawn|C2Duo> I used shift-delete
<Shawn|C2Duo> in the desktop environment
<Shawn|C2Duo> is that page still usefull for me?
<tsimonq2> Yes
<tsimonq2> *Theoretically*, they do the same thing.
<Shawn|C2Duo> ohh lsdel is for debugfs
<Shawn|C2Duo> ah
<Shawn|C2Duo> after I ran lsdel, it wont let me get command prompt back of debugfs
<Shawn|C2Duo> it found 2 of my last deleted inodes
<Shawn|C2Duo> debugfs:  undel 1441919 /home/shawn/deleted/
<Shawn|C2Duo> undel: Filesystem not open
<Shawn|C2Duo> :(
<csstudentn00b> hi, what is the minimum HDD storage requirement for 17.10? I will be installing on Virtualbox. My estimated usage is minimal. Just to do coursework as I am a new Computer Science major
<csstudentn00b> hi, what is the minimum HDD storage requirement for 17.10? I will be installing on Virtualbox. My estimated usage is minimal. Just to do coursework as I am a new Computer Science major
<tsimonq2> csstudentn00b: To be safe I'd give it 10 GB, although 8 is probably fine
<tsimonq2> There's no hard limit -- it all depends on what you do with it.
<csstudentn00b> i don't know yet. my first piece of coursework requires  me to write some bash shell scripts. so not much at the minute. things might change next semester
<tsimonq2> Then yeah, 10 GB is what I'd do
<csstudentn00b> so the standard 1024 ram / 10gb ? i only ask as my virtual will be instaed on my OS SSD and I tend to keep writes / utilization to a minimum to max ssd life (a bit anal)
<csstudentn00b> i ask because lubuntu no longer list storage requirements
<tsimonq2> Yep that would work
<Shawn|C2Duo> dies debugfs work on ext4?
<Shawn|C2Duo> *does
<tsimonq2> Shawn|C2Duo: I'm not sure, like I said, that was from a quick Google ;)
<Shawn|C2Duo> ah
<csstudentn00b> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<csstudentn00b> i found something. it says min is 3gb and 128mb ram lol
<csstudentn00b> but this info is not on lubuntu own website. only on ubuntu wiki
<tsimonq2> csstudentn00b: Yeah, after a while those requirements have been bumped a bit...
<tsimonq2> Being on the Lubuntu Release Team, I sort of know offhand ;)
<csstudentn00b> oh that's cool. you actually use lubuntu as daily OS then?
<Shawn|C2Duo> tsimonq2, should I just sign off even looking for the file I accidentally deleted?
<bobsmith83> question: are both lubuntu sites ligit: lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net? confusiing
<tsimonq2> csstudentn00b: Yep :)
<tsimonq2> Shawn|C2Duo: Yeah, idk :/
<tsimonq2> bobsmith83: Only lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> bobsmith83: lubuntu.net is currently being squatted by the founder who won't give it back or give us access.
<tsimonq2> bobsmith83: We're fighting to get it back but so far that's gotten us nowhere.
<bobsmith83> ok.  interesting. thx.  I'm going to try lubuntu on a chromebook :)
<tsimonq2> Cool :D
<bobsmith83> I wiped my T60 HD and started over with fresh lubuntu install.  I used this for maunal partitioning: https://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<bobsmith83> BUT, having swap as the only primary, and everything else under it seems... weird
<bobsmith83> swap also got assigned as the boot partition. ... again, weird?
<bobsmith83> woops, lubuntu dont want to boot on chromebook (samsung 3). gives graphics initialization failed.  error setting up gfxboot.  thought it might have a problem...
<bobsmith83> galliumOS boots from liveUSB ok, but I dont know the team behind it.  I just know its built from xbuntu...
<csstudentn00b> my virtual box installing of lubuntu is hanging on the "prepare to install lubuntu" screen after i tick both boxes and press cotinue?
<csstudentn00b> i went for 512 ram 8gb in the end. it is currently reading a 64bit iso from my computer hdd (non os HDD), my os is SSD
<tsimonq2> csstudentn00b: Yeah, that part takes a bit
<tsimonq2> Otherwise give it more TAM
<csstudentn00b> oh. the youtube vid made it seem instant
<tsimonq2> Because they either have a fast connection, a nice amount of RAM, or both
<csstudentn00b> well what do you know. a new virtual drive with 1024 ram / 10gb is working much faster now and installing
<tsimonq2> Right, heh :)
<csstudentn00b> you know i initially tried a 512mb 5gb 32 bit. damn thing wouldn't even run without installing. just broken lines heh
<csstudentn00b> what is default screen rez of the lubuntu system?
<tsimonq2> It depends on your screen size I guess
<csstudentn00b> hmm it does have auto. but because i'm running it in virtual mode, there's an additional layer. i've got it to display fine in a 1920x1080 monitor on of my smaller side monitors
<csstudentn00b> can't seem to make it run in 21:9 1440p, but i'd never actually use it anyway
<csstudentn00b> https://www.cs.jhu.edu/~joanne/virtualBox.html
<csstudentn00b> is there any thing under "packages" from there I should install? i'd be mainly using terminal as i'm doing linux homework
<csstudentn00b> oh and it says free space is 6gb / 10gb. so installation is 4gb min i guess
<csstudentn00b> thanks for your help tsimonq2. gonna go make dinner now
<bobsmith83> sorry to bug you about partitioning again, tsimonq2, but can you answer my question about how the ubuntu help page has set up the only primary partition as swap, and if there's any problem with that? as well as having the swap also the boot point?
<bobsmith83> I mean, everything is working just fine, I'm just trying to understand for the next time I manually partition a disk
<tsimonq2> I have no clue.
<tsimonq2> wxl?
<bobsmith83> lol.  fair enough
<Rainsong> Hello I have a quick question about program compatibility.  Does python work on Lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Yes it does.
<Rainsong> Thank you, I'm just starting in programming and linux.  Have a wonderful day.  Thanks!
<tsimonq2> :D
#lubuntu 2018-11-19
<lubot> gabrielprz was removed by: gabrielprz
<xdruppi> hello, since there's not a manpage on initramfs, can I ask someone what is it?
<wxl> it's the initial filesystem into which the kernel modules are loaded
<wxl> you'll want to look at the man page for initrd
<xdruppi> hi wxl
<xdruppi> thanks for answering, I'll do that
<wxl> the wikipedia page is useful too
<xdruppi> excuse my lack of knowldege but im searching on linux kernel and it seems so complex, i am amazed by the people that worked on it
<wxl> it started out modest and small, built for a single architecture, and only supported a handful of devices
<wxl> it's had to expand to the vast possibilities in hardware, not to mention the fact that people often come up with new good ideas/features
<wxl> i remember the first time i put linux on a laptop. i had to compile the kernel, naturally. if i remember correctly, i had a lot of struggles to get the audio card working. that's all stuff people take for granted at this point. heck, we don't even compile non-operating system software anymore, let alone the kernel
<xdruppi> yeah i imagine that would have been a little too technical for people that dont know much
<wxl> automobiles are similar. the first ones were incredibly simple and these days you literally need to have an understanding of programming to work on all of their intracaies
<xdruppi> even me
<wxl> if you want to know more, you learn a little bit at a time. the linux from scratch project is a great way http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<xdruppi> oh i've seen that around, but im afraid to touch it
<wxl> like i said, it starts out simple and you build from there
<xdruppi> can i literally make my own linux ;p?
<wxl> i'm confident really anyone can handle it
<xdruppi> can it be done through virtualbox?
<wxl> i mean you're not re-creating the whole kernel, but yes
<wxl> sure
<xdruppi> no of course, my comprehension of computers is not that deep haha
<xdruppi> but i understand most technical words
<xdruppi> but there's much i cant get the concept of
<wxl> well there's only one way to find out
<wxl> you could always ask at ##linux if you get stuck
<xdruppi> i wanna try this out but i dont know if it's really worth it honestly, i mean my main objective on using linux was to use it for learning to program
<xdruppi> it'd take me some time to read all of this
<xdruppi> it's tempting
<wxl> you can learn to program in anything
<xdruppi> i've read that ryan's tutorial website you gave me the other day, super helpful
<wxl> glad to hear
<xdruppi> although Vi/Vim feels rather unpractical for my simple needs
<xdruppi> i supposed that if i get accustomed to it, it will be useful in the future
<wxl> it's insanely useful
<xdruppi> the most useful thing i thought out of it
<xdruppi> was the fact that it's purely terminal centered
<xdruppi> as in, you dont need GUI
<wxl> that's certainly very useful.. but realistically you don't need a GUI for most everything
<wxl> and if you don't need one then you have a highly portable system
<xdruppi> that's true, although GUI simplifies many things, like video editing for example
<wxl> THAT yes
<wxl> that's where a GUI is necessary for productivity
<wxl> really anything to do with graphics or video, but that's about it
<wxl> well, the modern web :/
<xdruppi> wxl, does using LFS what does it mean?
<wxl> maybe this discussion is best had at #lubuntu-offtopic btw
<xdruppi> what package manager do i use there? do i have to compile?
<xdruppi> oh ok sorry
<wxl> it's from scratch, so you start with base pricinples
<xdruppi> btw wxl do you use lts or regular lubuntu?
<wxl> most current
<xdruppi> i'll assume thats beta?
<wxl> no, i usually use the latest released version. do testing in a virtual machine
<xdruppi> alright, gotta go wxl, i'll check out LFS if im brave enough, I'll do step by step, hopefully i can make my own silly linux from it ;)
<xdruppi> thanks for the help good bye
<wxl> np good night
<JuNkEe> Hi o/
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. I installed Lubuntu 18.10. Do I recommend that I activate the "Pre-release updates" or is it not very safe?
<lubot> <teward001> @JyotiGomes not unless you're testing things
<lubot> <teward001> and by 'testing' i mean "expecting things to break majorly"
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @teward001 [@JyotiGomes not unless you're testing things], Ok. I will not active! 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @teward001 [@JyotiGomes not unless you're testing things], Thanks! 😊
<lubot> <teward001> yep.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Something a bit strange happened now with the update of Lubuntu 18.10 on my wife's laptop: I had uninstalled LibreOffice and the update reinstalled the LibreOffice ...
<lubot> <teward001> not atypical if it just did a reinstall of `lubuntu-desktop` which IIRC has LibreOffice as a dep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That update shouldn't have done that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [Something a bit strange happened now with the update of Lubuntu 18.10 on my wife …], ^
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [^], Yes. I have often updated previous versions of Lubuntu and Ubuntu and never reinstalled a previously uninstalled program...
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @teward001 [not atypical if it just did a reinstall of lubuntu-desktop which IIRC has LibreO …], I did not a reinstall, but a simple update by Discover
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> For me, there is no problem, I can uninstall the programs again. I just wrote you to know that this had happened, maybe it's useful.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 then it's broekn.
<lubot> <teward001> and the upgrade process should rely on `lubuntu-desktop` no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [and the upgrade process should rely on lubuntu-desktop no?], No
<lubot> <teward001> @Simon
<lubot> <teward001> is there even a dep anywhere on libreoffice?
<wxl> discover doesn't seem to see all the libreoffice packages
<wxl> for example, it doesn't show -base-core, -common, or -core
<wxl> but it doesn't add back the packages that were deleted
<wxl> it DOES upgrade the packages that remain
<wxl> is that specifically what you're seeing @JyotiGomes?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> but it doesn't add back the packages that were deleted], Yes I confirm, it reinstall LibreOffice but not a working LibreOffice. It doesn't add back the packages that were deleted, it does upgrade the only packages that remained. I had uninstalled all the LibreOffice packages that appeared in Discover, but apparently the
<lubot> re should be packages that do not appear in discover but are still installed on the computer.
<wxl> @JyotiGomes this belies a particular quirk of Discover: it's a software center not a package manager. it won't work for EVERYTHING.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Discover has reinstalled many hundreds of MB but the Libreoffice that appears is just the general cover, programs like Impress, Write, calc, etc, do not work.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> So, the proper way to uninstall LibreOffice should be the terminal ou Synaptic, correct?
<wxl> or Muon, which you have already on there
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok! I do not realize the main differece between Moun and Synaptic
<wxl> dependencies, basically
<wxl> you'll need a bunch of extra garbage for synaptic
<wxl> muon does the same thing
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok. Thanks! 😊
<wxl> np
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Both Moun and Synaptic have the option to "remove". The other option that appears as "full removal" in Synaptic must match the "deletion" of Moun. That is, i think, the option that uninstalls program, all dependencies, etc.
<lubot> mfrsousa was removed by: mfrsousa
<wxl> @JyotiGomes well, if you were to "full remove" (this is the `purge` command in `apt`) it wouldn't remove the dependencies. the difference between muon/synaptic and discover is that discover only shows packages that have appstream metadata, so it does NOT show everything
#lubuntu 2018-11-20
<ssarah> Hi guys, where is the thing to autostart stuff?
<diogenes_> ssarah, the thing?
<ssarah> you know
<ssarah> "autostart these commands on boot"
<ssarah> i think in lubuntu it's just a directory where you put some bash files
<diogenes_> open menu type in auto
<ssarah> nothing
<ssarah> lubuntu 18.10
<diogenes_> then it's in ~/.config/autostart
<JohnDoe_71Rus> some in menu * LXSession
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_T7ECceSbX4/U6ijthGFbPI/AAAAAAAAD7o/oraUpeFQbu0/s1600/nmappletatstartup.png
<NinjaKirby> Greetings, so I recently switched to 18.10 running in VMWare Workstation (which might be my problem). Featherpad is straining to open a .HTML document that's only 50KB, is this... unusual?
<NinjaKirby> I've granted the Lubuntu reasonable resources, and it runs fine otherwise (apart from some irritating clicking issues, where it "hangs" pointer clicks; again could be VMware)
<NinjaKirby> Oh, never mind, the Featherpad issue is Syntax Highlighting, it can't handle 50KB of HTML syntax, at least for me.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! Is Okular pdf Reader better them Evince for LXQT? Or is the same?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> i Mean, for Lubuntu 18.10
<lynorian> @jyotigomes we ship qpdfview by default
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> i know. the only problem is that with qpdfview we cant select text itself (to copy and past) but only an area with text (or image). It is a little bit strange... 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Okular there is more options
<wxl> @JyotiGomes you don't want Evince as it comes with GTK dependencies
<wxl> @JyotiGomes okular will also pull in some kde things you don't need, like kaccounts-providers and kdeconnect
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes you don't want Evince as it comes with GTK dependencies], I'm not sure since I do not have enough knowledge but it seems to me that Evince with its GTK dependencies is stranger and distant from LXQt than The Okular, KDE program
<wxl> @JyotiGomes that's right. in general with LXQt, you should try to avoid GTK programs if you can
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> there was a "pdfviewer" some time ago, it used qt, but maybe is not develoving anymore
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [there was a "pdfviewer" some time ago, it used qt, but maybe is not develoving a …], here is how to do it, is strange because is a little different as how normally it would work https://answers.launchpad.net/qpdfview/+question/664566
<wxl> yeah i just tried it and it works fine. okular is kind of similar, actually
<lynorian> thanks @hmollerCL I have now added that to the manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm impressed with all your work @lynorian
<xdruppi> how often does lubuntu updates?
<xdruppi> and i mean, packages
<genii> xdruppi: You can browse the list of updates so far in Cosmic for instance at https://lists.canonical.com/archives/cosmic-changes/ to gauge for yourself
<wxl> point being, though, that lubuntu IS ubuntu so if you're looking at lubuntu only packages.. well that is an interesting question
<xdruppi> thank you gennii
<xdruppi> genii*
#lubuntu 2018-11-21
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @HMollerCl [here is how to do it, is strange because is a little different as how normally i …], Thank you
<liya> hello
<liya> how to do a minimal lubuntu installtion in ubuntu
<wxl> use the net install/mini.iso and install the lubuntu-core metapackage
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. I'm curious. Initially, I believe, the default browser for Lubuntu 18.10 was supposed to be Falkon. But then was chosen Firefox. What were the main advantages of Firefox that made it the chosen one?
<lynorian> @jyotigomes problems with Falkon crashing on nvidia I think mostly
<diogenes_> lynorian, it's with qtwebengine
<lynorian> I know falkon uses qtwebengine
<diogenes_> i mean that qtwebengine is faulty
<lynorian> diogenes_: how so?
<diogenes_> you can try with nouveau
<lynorian> diogenes_: I don't have my nvidia card in right now
<lynorian> the integrated ones in this desktop are fine for what I do right now
<diogenes_> nice
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> 👍
<Sky_Scraper> hi guys, I got a problem, I'm running a virtual machine with ubuntu server in which I installed lxde and lightdm-dkg-greeter, running like a charm, but no way to make startup script working, I created .desktop files into ~/.config/autostart folder, copy/pasted from a KDE ubuntu virtual machine
<Sky_Scraper> not working, I also tried to add a command into /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart script, a command like: @konsole --noclose -e echo "yooo"
<Sky_Scraper> not working, of course I have konsole installed and running
<Sky_Scraper> it seems there is no way to make an autostart script workin, I'm lost, anybody any idea?
<diogenes_> Sky_Scraper, does it run in the console?
<Sky_Scraper> yes everything works outside autostart attempts, I also tried without konsole, calling firefox or other stuff
<Sky_Scraper> like doing a .desktop file with Exec=script.sh
<diogenes_> then make a standard myscript.desktop file (with all standard Name= Type= Comment= etc.) and the Exec= sh -c "/path/to/yourscript.sh" don't forget to make your myscript.desktop executable
<Sky_Scraper> where script.sh calls firefox
<diogenes_> and place that .desktop to /etc/xgd/autostart
<Sky_Scraper> ok thx diogenes I try
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards but, before rebooting, once the .desktop file is created and made executable, double click on it to make sure it works.
<Sky_Scraper> ok
<Sky_Scraper> it works without placing the .desktop into /etc/xdg/autostart !! I made the .desktop executable and it works from ~/.config/autostart, super cool, so strange, I just cloned the file from another virtual with KDE, there is not executable, and it works, so I did not try, somethimes u have to try things u are shure that "are not the problem", cos they are the problem. ahah thx a lot.
<diogenes_> ok, glad it worked
<lastebill1> anyone running 4qwine on lubuntu?  I am doing first time setup and it asks me for console application settings, binary.  What am I supposed to write there?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. In Ubuntu and previous versions of Lubuntu we could add other drivers (eg from Nvidia) through the repositories settings application. How is it possible to do this in Lubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Hello. In Ubuntu and previous versions of Lubuntu we could add other drivers (eg …], Currently there is no gui for that. In console ... Sudo ubuntu-driver list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Then when you see the name of what you need ... Also apt install xxxxxx
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thanks. Are you thinking of creating a Gui soon?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We are porting the one from gtk to qt
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 639x292) https://i.imgur.com/P1ksEZT.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe ubuntu-drivers
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok
<lubot> <teward001> it's `ubuntu-drivers` yes.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 602x218) https://i.imgur.com/DAQRsDT.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> in the other laptop, it showed " nvidia-driver-390". So i did "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390"
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> in this laptop should i write "sudo aptinstall bcmwl-kernel-source"?
#lubuntu 2018-11-22
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure what that is
<lubot> <teward001> bcmwl-kernel-source is bits and pieces for certain broadcom wireless cards
<lubot> <teward001> if your wifi works as is don't worry about it
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Right, now I remember. Broadcom are very problematic, if it works don't touch it
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <teward001> and the nvidia-driver-* won't show up if you don't have an nvidia card supported by the driver
<lubot> <teward001> so you'd have to check your `lspci` output to determine the card you have then compare against what nvidia-driver-390 supports
<lubot> <teward001> my *guess* is your card is either too new or too old to be in the supported driverset by that
<lubot> <teward001> and tehrefore isn't needed
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I installed the Falkon Browser on my wife's laptop (which has a nvidiadriver 390). I tried a little and it did not crash. I'm going to see a few more days, if it continues to work as well as now, maybe use it instead of Firefox, Falkon seems to be lighter and faster.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> You did well not to put Falkon as the default browser. It's light, fast and good, but it still needs improving. For example, it still does not allow searching through the address bar or importing json bookmarks
<lubot> mowestusa was removed by: mowestusa
<diogenes_> lubot, what do you mean searching through the address bar? also Falkon is the best OSS browser that we have so far.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> lubot, what do you mean searching through the address bar? also Falk …], In other browsers you can write the word you search in the address bar (where the url of the sites appears). In Falkon, if you type a word in the address bar, you are simply sent to the home page.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> in Falkon you can use the address bar exclusivly to url, not for seraching
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Sorry, I was wrong and I think I understood what happened. I have changed the Falkon search engine from "https://www.google.com/search?client=falkon&q=%s" to just "www.google.com". If we use the default Falkon engine provided by Falkon, it works, you can search the address bar. 😊
<xdruppi> how can i check what programs i have installed? I have a few that I need as dependencies but I want to check if I already have them...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Programs or packages? The gui way are in 18.04 synaptic and in 18.10 muon
<xdruppi> HMollerCl: packages
<jaggiJ> Can I install lubuntu along windows 7 without issues ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @xdruppi [<xdruppi> HMollerCl: packages], Synaptic in lxde, muon in lxqt
<jaggiJ> ok installing lubuntu for first time, thumbs up
<jaggiJ> i ran into lot of issues with lubuntu: instalation experience like a system freeze, lack of wifi detection on installed version (though on live it worked), rebooting hanged system and forced me to reboot
<jaggiJ> (by holding power button) ... other than that : slow, unresponsive
<jaggiJ> installed on ntfs partition
<lubot> <teward001> there's your problem.
<lubot> <teward001> Ubuntu doesn't work on NTFS properly
<lubot> <teward001> you need to use ext4
<lubot> <teward001> and not NTFS
<jaggiJ> hmm, ok I ll make partition for it specifically and reinstall
<lubot> <aptghetto> Is it possible to install Lubuntu on NTFS?
<lubot> <teward001> @aptghetto not in any usable way no
<lubot> <teward001> Linux requires a UNIX/Linux compatible permissions scheme, not NTFS
<lubot> <teward001> and typically the go-to is ext4 for Linux
<lubot> <teward001> that's the current default AIUI for all the installers
<lubot> <teward001> and has been for eternity
<apt-ghetto> Yes, so the installer should not allow the installation
<jaggiJ> yup it shouldn't :P
<lubot> <teward001> it doesnt stop you if you do "Soething Else" though
<lubot> <teward001> at which point you chalk it up to PEBKAC
<lubot> <teward001> Something Else*
<lubot> <teward001> that's something that should probably be augmented in *all* the installers, but not sure the level of work it'd take since that'd need to be global-implemented
<lubot> <teward001> across all flavors
<apt-ghetto> can you open a terminal and post `lsblk -f`?
<jaggiJ> i am now on win7
<apt-ghetto> we have time
<jaggiJ> i mean i can use cygwin or you want me do it from lubuntu ?
<jaggiJ> (i am not experienced linux user)
<apt-ghetto> should be from Lubuntu because it shows also the mountpoints
<jaggiJ> i am halfway in deleting  files from that partition , but i am going to install on new partition again
<jaggiJ> (so I cant run that lubuntu again)
<jaggiJ> I ll make ext4 in windows disk manager
<jaggiJ> I tried do it from within lubuntu instalation but that warning it delete other files scared me away
<lubot> <teward001> you can't format ext4 in windows lol
<jaggiJ> so i just went with installation on ntfs along other files
<lubot> <teward001> resize your windows partition in windows
<lubot> <teward001> use the free space in the Ubuntu installer
<jaggiJ> ok, i will just make new partition that I can delete and format from lubuntu installator
<lubot> <teward001> why not just resize your active windows partition 😐
<jaggiJ> i mean it
<lubot> <teward001> that's the easier part than just 'creating a new partition' just to delete it 😐
<lubot> <teward001> *shrugs*
<lubot> <teward001> *goes back to kicking around his computer and eating food for lunch*
<jaggiJ> hah great , amvailable shrink space 1gb
<jaggiJ> i am going defrag it and   delete recycle_bin and see
<jaggiJ> cause i have 86gb free space there
<sorinello> Hello, any idea to add apps to quicklaunch ? i am searching the web for 30 mins and nothing worked yet
<diogenes_> sorinello, what quick launch?
<sorinello> diogenes_, Quick Launch, on the bottom bar, which contains the FF and PCMANFM-Qt icon
<sorinello> nvm, I figured it out
<xdruppi> why does lxqt user configuration show me that there's a user named "nobody" with other info too?, also there's user "systemd-coredump"
#lubuntu 2018-11-23
<lubot> ThE_MarD was added by: ThE_MarD
<lubot> <ThE_MarD> On Lubuntu 18.10, I tried using alternatives configurator to change default browser from Firefox to Chromium... it's not sticking. I then even tried to use "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and "sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser" to chromium and still no go... I then even tried to delete Firefox so l
<lubot> inks would stop opening in it... and now links don't open at all, and Chromium still shows "set as default browser" every time I open it and reboots also don't solve it... is this a known Lubuntu 18.10 bug or is there something I'm maybe missing?
<jaggiJ> I am preparing to leave windows behind. Now question. My external HDD is NTFS, linux can read it but not write to it. Correct ?
<lubot> <ThE_MarD> @jaggiJ [<jaggiJ> I am preparing to leave windows behind. Now question. My external HDD i …], By default I think NTFS-3g does not mount it to write, but there is guides out there to do so 👍
<jaggiJ> Ah, so linux wont read neither write to standard NTFS, and when I convert it to NTFS-3G I will be able to read it, and possibly to write to it ?
<lubot> <ThE_MarD> Tbh I haven't tried it in a while, so maybe now NTFS-3g will mount as rw? ... No need to convert. NTFS-3g is how Linux distributions handle NTFS, same with custom Android ROMs 👍
<genii> Linux should be able to both read and write to NTFS so long as the filesystem is marked clean and Windows has no hiberfil.sys file on the drive
<jaggiJ> I could also copy content of that HDD away and format it for linux, though always good to have option for other systems to at least read from it
<lubot> <ThE_MarD> No worries bud, yeah I'd recommend reading into NTFS-3g. It's really handy for any Linux distro, even the MacOS port is good too for mounting NTFS partitions as rw 👍
<genii> exfat seems to be gaining more popularity for shared filesystems, all current platforms have drivers for it ( *nix, MacOS, Windows, Android )
<jaggiJ> I recon: I ll stay with NTFS for a while and use -3g to rw from it. When I have time and opportunity I format it to exfat for portability.
<lubot> <ThE_MarD> Sounds like a good plan to me bud 👍
<jaggiJ> Ok, thanks for help .
<lubot> ThE_MarD was removed by: ThE_MarD
<lubot> amrlxxx was added by: amrlxxx
<wxl> so which site did you download from?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> lubuntu.net ... if you about this. ... and <wxl>  ... what is it?)
<wxl> @amrlxxx that's not the official website. lubuntu.me is. and you need to check the hashes regardless to limit the possibility of download errors
<lubot> <amrlxxx> ouuuuuu
<lubot> <amrlxxx> lubuntu.me ... ok
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @wxl [<wxl> @amrlxxx that's not the official website. lubuntu.me is. and you need to c …], it does not depend on which version I choose? ... and because i install ubuntu in parallel with windows?
<wxl> @amrlxxx without answering the other questions, who knows, but I can tell you this: I have had people who have had problems getting YUMI to work correctly and I can imagine EasyBCD would be similarly problematic.
<lubot> <amrlxxx> ok, thank you
<lubot> <amrlxxx> how i can check  the hashes?
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/SYnBI1y.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/vCNTzFE.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> maybe dont use easybsd?
<wxl> @amrlxxx we don't test with EasyBCD so that's the wildcard i can't speak to. i would avoid it. we tried to figure out what was wrong with the YUMI install and couldn't figure it out. then the user didn't use YUMI and it worked. so it's probably EasyBCD.
<lubot> <teward001> I would not use EasyBCD or YUMI
<lubot> <teward001> in my recent tests even with similar tools (multiboot, etc.) it's not worked properly for installs
<lubot> <teward001> straight ISO onto a disk, that's the way to do it
<lubot> <teward001> (Rufus, `guidus`, etc.)
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/yXi6UYo.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> what is it?
<lubot> <teward001> that'd indicate it's trying to access a floppy disk
<lubot> <teward001> you can ignore it if you don't have one
<lubot> <teward001> (your BIOS might have it enabled when one isn't present, that happens to me in some VMs)
<lubot> <amrlxxx> I chose easybcd to automatically load lubuntu, how can I get to windows?)
<wxl> ask EasyBcD?
<wxl> or are you saying how would you do it if you did NOT use EasyBCD?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Install Grub into the Master Boot Record
<wxl> which the installer should do for you...
<lubot> <amrlxxx> there are bootloader parameters in the program and there I put a check (yes) in front of lubuntu
<lubot> <amrlxxx> now lubuntu automatically load
<wxl> the long and short of it is we do not support easybcd. anything related to it is not something we can help with
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<wxl> we'd LIKE to help, but we can't help with something we have no experience with at all.
<wxl> i'm also, as teward said, very skeptical of such tools
<lubot> <amrlxxx> No, I mean, how can I get to the selection (boot) menu from where will I boot? ... we dont now?
<lubot> <teward001> we don't know easybcd
<lubot> <teward001> so we can't make any attestations and statements
<wxl> if you use the default installer, which uses grub, you can hold down the shift key when booting and it will give you a selection of options to boot to
<lubot> <aptghetto> Start Lubuntu, open a terminal and execute `sudo update-grub`. If it does not find your Windows, you have to fix the winloader
<lubot> <aptghetto> And maybe you have deleted your Windows?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> no
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @aptghetto [And maybe you have deleted your Windows?], .
<lubot> <aptghetto> I see only two NTFS partitions, a logical and a primary one. Afaik Windows has to be installed on a primary partition, but 8 GiB is not enough
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/IMkGGHR.jpg
<lubot> <aptghetto> You have to boot the installed Lubuntu, not the live system
<lubot> <amrlxxx> i dont have lubuntu
<lubot> <amrlxxx> i will instaled
<lubot> <amrlxxx> but
<lubot> <aptghetto> The installation was successful or not?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> no
<lubot> <amrlxxx> i just can't get into windows
<lubot> <amrlxxx> )
<wxl> then you have a problem with easybcd, no?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Check the content of your partitions if your Windows is still existing
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Jh0vvTz.jpg sda1 its disk C ... sda2 its Disk D ... sda 3 its iso lubuntu
<teward> you could try booting into Lubuntu, install boot-repair, and see if it detects the partitions as valid
<teward> that's pretty thorough with its detections
<teward> (you can probably restore Windows bootloader to some extent there...)
<teward> (not that I'd suggest that...)
<teward> wxl: you need to be on telegram directly lol
<teward> so i don't have to ALSO run irc alongside it >.<
<lubot> <amrlxxx> :)
<wxl> nahhhh that's no fun
<lubot> <amrlxxx> ohhhhh
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/tRxeGAw.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/f7B874a.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> my windows
<lubot> <amrlxxx> :):)
<lubot> <amrlxxx> cool
<sixpack> Hello all! I am wondering about the rendering backend option in special effects... Anyone know the difference in the two options? I have integrated ATI gpu and don't know what setting would better to use.
<wxl> sixpack: roughly put, x render is "simpler"
<wxl> give glx a try and unless it's causing problems enjoy :)
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLX
<sixpack> wxl: ya glx seems to work fine and the older games I play like HL2 and Source work very well with the glx option
<sixpack> wxl: thank you for the help
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2018-11-24
<lubot> <amrlxxx> something suitable for lubuntu?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/6zKC5qV.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> I set the language to Russian, but the password is in English. how do i log in?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/46zXsa9.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> how fix this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> As soon as you type it changes
<lubot> <amrlxxx> how type it? my language only ru, but password is in english
<lubot> <amrlxxx> I added the language in the settings (english) and entered the password in English, but after installation the language is only Russian
<lubot> <amrlxxx> at intallation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't understand well.  In which language you install the system?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I think he put the password in english, but now, his keyboard its on cyrillic
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @Wolfenprey [I think he put the password in english, but now, his keyboard its on cyrillic], ++
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @HMollerCl [I don't understand well.  In which language you install the system?], ru
<lubot> <amrlxxx> but password in cyrillic
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @amrlxxx [ru], its cyrillic
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @Wolfenprey [I think he put the password in english, but now, his keyboard its on cyrillic], How to fix it
<lubot> <amrlxxx> reinstall?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @amrlxxx [reinstall?], maybe, you can boot in safe mode, set the language to english and reboot
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/ootHJyJ.jpg
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> then enter onto the system, install full language support to EN and RU
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @Wolfenprey [maybe, you can boot in safe mode, set the language to english and reboot], how?)
<lubot> <amrlxxx> hold down shify
<lubot> <amrlxxx> maybe
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep, i think so if i remember well
<lubot> <amrlxxx> dont work
<lubot> <amrlxxx> ok
<lubot> <amrlxxx> i reinstall lubuntu)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> if you reinstall, remember to install full language support for RU and EN
<lubot> <amrlxxx> oh yes)0
<lubot> <amrlxxx> but that's exactly what I did
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> strange... just advise us if after reinstall it works or not, please
<lubot> <amrlxxx> i use cyrilic password
<lubot> <amrlxxx> now
<lubot> <amrlxxx> and I then used the login without a password
<lubot> <amrlxxx> but
<lubot> <amrlxxx> but
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> i have some troubles with bluetooth to appair a jbl go speaker
<mchasard> blue devil assistant doesn't return anymore jbl go device
<lubot> Luiz Cláudio was added by: Luiz Cláudio
<xdruppi> hi i've created a xorg.conf file because my native resolution was not being displayed, now it works, however this only happens after I log in, why does this happen? is there a way to make it so that it boots with the right resolution?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> I added several languages, but in the end, when you log in to the password, only Russian is available
<lubot> socialarchie was added by: socialarchie
<lubot> <socialarchie> is there anyone here who uses the non-default system language in lubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @amrlxxx [I added several languages, but in the end, when you log in to the password, only …], You do not have a hot key to change between languages?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I think the defaut is something like ctrl + c + c
#lubuntu 2018-11-25
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @JyotiGomes [You do not have a hot key to change between languages?], i have hot key
<lubot> <amrlxxx> but hot key dont work
<lubot> <amrlxxx> only cyrylic
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/CgvSWMq.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> and why?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/3NplFGX.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Lubuntu 18.10 has at least three language and writing choice programs installed: system, Fcitx and IBus. Maybe there's some conflict between them. I uninstalled Fcitx and IBus and I have the Portuguese, English and Russian keyboards working perfectly ...
<vedos> has anyone got Wickr Me to work on Lubuntu 18.10 ?
<lynorian> vedos: what is that?
<vedos> lynorian: https://me-download.wickr.com/#/version/me
<lynorian> vendor only has a 16.04 version
<vedos> lynorian: any way to make it work for 18.10 base?
<lynorian> vedos probably not
<lynorian> if it is propritary don't see source link
<lubot> Pablo Sosa was added by: Pablo Sosa
<lubot> Pablo Sosa was removed by: Pablo Sosa
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> lubot, what do you mean searching through the address bar? also Falk …], Hi, Diogenes! I am curious... You said "Falkon is the best OSS browser that we have so far". Is it better than Firefox? Or did you mean it's the best browser in Qt?
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, first of all Falkon is light years faster than firefox, loads pages more quickly, i even used to have troubles loading some pages on ff, falkon never had any troubles opening those. Also falkon is more lightweight than ff or chrome, falkon community is very responsive to users requests and suggestions. I personally complained about how it used to handle the encrypted passwords and they fixed it and introduced
<diogenes_> the feature that i needed. More than that, if we think what a huge well paid army of developers are working on google-chrome for instance, yet one simple guy who started this project has managed to to a better job than all that well paid google army of developers.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, first of all Falkon is light years faster than firefox, …], Thanks. I like it also, i will use it! :-)
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, here you have few cool additional themes for falkon: https://github.com/ZTarget/Tek-Phase
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, here you have few cool additional themes for falkon: htt …], Thanks
<xdruppi> does anybody know the name the package that contains the adwaita cursor? I really dislike this KDE one
<xdruppi> sorry for the dumb question, i already found it, it's dmz-cursor-theme
<lnostdal> what a nice desktop environment ..  first time trying his after using XFCE for many, many years :)
<xdruppi> by the way, thanks to the people that maintain Lubuntu, I've tried a lot of distros on VirtualBox, and so far this is the only one that works the best
#lubuntu 2019-11-19
<lubuntu> sup
<guiverc> Guest23609, this is a support channel, if you have a support question, please ask it (try and keep to a single line, be patient waiting for a response), if you want to chat try #lubuntu-offtopic
<krytarik> Too late, pal! :P
 * guiverc I don't have leave/entered appear on screen; so only know the person is 'in' room when I key name..   my rep for scaring people off remains high though :)
<lubot> <ctisme> is it possible to set an apps always to be appeared on desktop 1 and desktop 2 ?
<lubot> <ctisme> is it possible to kill specific apps that only appear on desktop 1 and 2?
<lubot> Dirk_Decancq was added by: Dirk_Decancq
<DuD3> hello
<DuD3> have a nice day
<DuD3MasTa> hello
<DuD3MasTa> do you prefer lubuntu or xubuntu for an old machine ?
<DuD3MasTa> hello !
<DuD3MasTa> did you ever try xubuntu ?
<DuD3MasTa> wich one you think is better for an old machine ?
<DuD3MasTa> xubuntu or lubuntu ?
<tomreyn> juust try both of them for yourself and make up your mind
<DuD3MasTa> wich is the best idea i guess :)
<DuD3MasTa> cheers !
<tomreyn> i think they have similar minimum requirements.
<tomreyn> DuD3MasTa: you could also test them here: https://distrotest.net/
<DuD3MasTa> cool :)
<DuD3MasTa> any other light distro you would recommand ?
<DuD3MasTa> with basic app (but with gui)
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> you should be able to try most of these on distrotest.net. to discuss non ubuntu distros, head over to ##linux
<DuD3MasTa> many thanks to both of you for the useful links !
<tomreyn> ubottu: please tell us a little more about yourself.
<tomreyn> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourself.
<tomreyn> he's a little dull.
#lubuntu 2019-11-20
<Ascavasaion> Any idea why PCManFM closes (crashes?) when I unmount a device?
<guiverc> Ascavasaion, you haven't said your release, but have you looked for clues in logs; crash file etc
<Ascavasaion> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Ascavasaion> Would not know where the logs are, let me look around for them.
<Ascavasaion> Found the config files HAHA
<Ascavasaion> Delving some more
<guiverc> I would run `dmesg` first
<Ascavasaion> guiverc: Just did that in fact... Only see devices detected... nothing untoward there from my glance.
<guiverc> sorry, if you can create the issue at will, I'd look in `dmesg` to see what's there, then cause crash & look again (new detail is appended at end).  crash logs are found in /var/crash/ (filename will indicate pcmanfm)   you could also look in journalctl
<Ascavasaion> Nothing in DMesg
<Ascavasaion>  /var/crash is empty
<genii> Alternately, run it from a terminal and see what's in the terminal when it crashes
<Ascavasaion> Nothing
<Ascavasaion> Its a normal application closing it seems.
<Ascavasaion> Weird
<guiverc> Ascavasaion, this is guess; but if you only had a single tab open, and that 'directory' was closed - that would seem expected behavior to me (to close window; since window is now for invalid location)
<Ascavasaion> I quickly installed thunar and ran it from command line.  The application never closed, but there is an interesting related message...
<Ascavasaion> (thunar:6738): thunar-WARNING **: 08:29:50.045: Content type loading failed for 3130-3639: Error when getting information for file “/media/joel/3130-3639”: No such file or directory
<Ascavasaion> guiverc: That makes sense... let me try it with two tabs
<Ascavasaion> guiverc: I think you have hit the nail on the head... that's exactly it.  Thank you, awesome!
<guiverc> :)
<Ascavasaion> guiverc: I think you have hit the nail on the head... that's exactly it.  Thank you, awesome!
<Ascavasaion> And I found the solution in the settings...
<Ascavasaion> Edit>Preferences>Volume Management>When removable medium unmounted:Change folder in the tab to Home Folder
<Ascavasaion> Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> devikri was added by: devikri
<lubot> bomblaster was added by: bomblaster
<nk> hello
<fera64> lila
<fera64> lila
#lubuntu 2019-11-21
<wxl> fera64: how can we help you?
<exit70> is there an alternative to https://github.com/ssokolow/quicktile or https://github.com/giuspen/x-tile that is not written in python 2
<exit70> nvm, x-tile seems decent
<champ> j
<francisco> cgyj
<pplu> hola
<francisco> ed
<francisco> wdww
<francisco> w
<francisco> w
<francisco> ww
<francisco> w
<francisco> queralho
<francisco> pelos vistos
<frederico> mas que coisa
<frederico> Epa que seca nao e_
<francisco> culher
<frederico> garfo
<francisco> ganda cu
<francisco> ração
<francisco> p
<francisco> i
<francisco> l
<francisco> a
<francisco> r
<frederico> pois ]e
<francisco> como é que mudo o nome
<frederico> olha este
<myname_> ola
<frederico> oi
<myname_> ola
<frederico> nao sei ms vou ver
<francisco> foda se
<francisco> fiz merd*
<frederico> o benfica perdeu ontem
<myname_> n ponhas isso
<francisco> quando?
<frederico> ahah myname
<frederico> agora
<myname_> tenho de spammar para tirar o q meteste
<myname_> d
<myname_> d
<myname_> d
<myname_> d
<myname_> d
<naxil> hi
<naxil> i have some cpu lockup soft
<naxil> now i have disable all on bios cool n quiet e acpi
<naxil> now... what i can check on live before install it on hd?
#lubuntu 2019-11-22
<slidesinger_lt> I'm looking all over for a minimal network install image and cannot find one. I intend to install 18.04. Does such an image exist?
<wxl> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wxl> it's not a "lubuntu" image but an "ubuntu" one from which you can install whatever you want, i.e. lubuntu-desktop
<slidesinger_lt> Thanks.
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <devikri> Test
<wxl> fail
<lubot> <devikri> How to send message as anonymous like the other ?
<wxl> there's no way to send anonymous messages
<lubot> <devikri> but you send message as lubuntu bridge bot
<kc2bez> We have a bridge between IRC and telegram.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @devikri [How to send message as anonymous like the other ?], use irc
<lubot> <devikri> Oh thx
<kc2bez> The username shows up in <USERNAME> on the telegram side
<nonstar> hello
<nonstar> defghjk
<nonstar> c
<nonstar> dc
<nonstar> c
<nonstar> c
<nonstar> c
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nonstar: Hii
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How can we help you?
<kc2bez> They were booted
<krytarik> Nope, they were quieted and then their connection dropped.
<kc2bez> ^ Yes, I stand corrected.
<lubot> <devikri> may i ask some thing ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sure, as long as it is Lubuntu support related.
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 713x475) https://i.imgur.com/141i0hm.jpg anyone know how to fix this?
<lubot> <devikri> @devikri [<reply to image>], my wifii connected but it cant used
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is a link to an askubuntu forum question that may be related: https://askubuntu.com/questions/210451/what-does-ping-sendmsg-no-buffer-space-available-mean
<lubot> <devikri> @kc2bez [Here is a link to an askubuntu forum question that may be related: https://askub …], owh okay thx, it seems my hardware doesnt supported
<Guest64233> hi
<francisco> oi
<frederico> ola
<francisco> filhos da truta
<francisco> oi
<francisco> p
<francisco> i
<francisco> l
<francisco> a
<francisco> r
<francisco> cu
<francisco> ração
<francisco> c
<francisco> o
<francisco> n
<francisco> a
<francisco> ç
<francisco> a
<francisco> f
<francisco> f
<francisco> f
<francisco> f
<francisco> ff
<frederico> aiai
<myname_>  Hi
<francisco> hi
<francisco> talk tome
<francisco> im lonely
<kc2bez> Please do that somewhere else francisco this channel is for support
<frederico> hjktyk
<kc2bez> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<francisco> stfu nigga
<francisco> im the adc
<francisco> talk
<frederico> po crl
#lubuntu 2019-11-23
<lubot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<olteanu> test
<olteanu> it is actually working
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Eureka moment!
<guiverc> :)
<naxil> hi
<naxil> i have a strange problem
<naxil> when i am on youtube page.. video is very quick and run good (without slow) but the other part of the page is slow and not responsive
<naxil> what i can do?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> that's mostly due to youtube. too heavy for some old / low spec systems.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What are your system specs?
<naxil> yes.. ok my spec isn' super... but why the video run fast?? video run smooth
<naxil> i have sempron with 3gb of ram
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> no idea.
<naxil> lubot
<naxil> i talk with bot?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you could try and use h264ify extension on firefox / chromium
<kc2bez> no it is abridge to telegram
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nope. you are talking to a person on the telegram side of the bridge
<naxil> lubot ok.. but h264ify mean video playing?
<naxil> because here video is very fast
<naxil> that's why for me is strange..
<naxil> the heavy part of the page.. run fast...
<naxil> the other is slow..
<kc2bez> YouTube is probably caching video playback in the background
<kc2bez> In addition there is video that auto plays too.
<naxil> kc2bez, when i change video mode.. fullscreen to middler screen... video not go slow.. only the other part of the page is slow...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have seen h264ify increase youtube performance on low spec systems. Don't know its working and all. Take the suggestion with a pinch of salt.
<naxil> the video preview (when u pass with mouse pointer on it) run good... but if i press on comment... all is slow
<kc2bez> Do you get the same results on other web pages?
<naxil> sometimes
<naxil> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<naxil> 60
<kc2bez> You could look at htop or top to see your system utilization.
<naxil> ok
<naxil> kc2bez, i have another problem
<naxil> for use linux at all (i think is a problem of kernel compatibility) with my bios.. i need to turn off all power setup (acpi, cool n quiet ecc) or system not start at all... go to super slow and give me a error like cpu soft block or something like that
<lubot> nurardiyansyah was added by: nurardiyansyah
<naxil> kc2bez, any idea?
<naxil> lubot, any idea about bios and kernel problem?
<kc2bez> I'm not sure naxil
<naxil> kc2bez, about?
<naxil> if i enable enerrgy on bios kernel not start at all
<naxil> [    5.245121] pata_acpi 0000:00:05.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; probably buggy MP table
<kc2bez> I am not familiar with your bios and kernel issues.
<kc2bez> which version of Lubuntu are you using?
<lubot> Kapo was added by: Kapo
<naxil> kc2bez, i use lubuntu 19.04
<naxil> idk why uname say ubuntu and not lubuntu
<kc2bez> Lubuntu is based on Ubuntu
<kc2bez> Lubuntu is an official flavor
<kc2bez> I'm not sure that upgrading to 19.10 will fix your kernel issues but you should upgrade.
<kc2bez> There are bug fixes that are in the new release.
<naxil> kc2bez, do u have ati video?
<kc2bez> I have an AMD card
<mr_yogurt> somehow i have two different networking icons in my system tray and it's annoying me (19.04) - https://imgur.com/aLV9on5
<mr_yogurt> anyone recognize the left icon or know how i can identify which process it belongs to so i can remove it?
<mr_yogurt> i'm not sure what triggers the left icon - seems like it appearing after boot is random
<kc2bez> mr_yogurt: If you right click on the taskbar and select manage widgets you should be able to see what is loading.
<mr_yogurt> it's not a widget
<mr_yogurt> it's part of the system tray
<kc2bez> Try going to the LXQt session settings in the LXQt configuration center.
<kc2bez> It may be in the autostart section
<kc2bez> It looks like you have both nm-tray and nm-applet running.
<mr_yogurt> Package 'nm-tray' is not installed, so not removed
<kc2bez> nm-tray should be installed by default
<mr_yogurt> i do see an nm-applet and an nm-tray-autostart in /etc/xdg/autostart though
<kc2bez> You can look in `/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/autostart` too
<mr_yogurt> doesn't look like there's an autostart in xdg-Lubuntu
<kc2bez> The configuration center can tell you what is autostarted now and where it is started from.
<mr_yogurt> manually running nm-tray also just gets me a 'command not found'
<mr_yogurt> that's how i found out about /etc/xdg/autostart
<mr_yogurt> looks like everything listed there is in there
<kc2bez> Is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<mr_yogurt> fresh
<mr_yogurt> i've been fiddling around with networking stuff trying to set up vpn
<mr_yogurt> sudo find / -iname "*nm-tray*" only gets me the autostart and /var/lib/dpkg/info/nm-tray.list
<mr_yogurt> if this turns out to be some weird transient issue that never appears again am i going to have issues in the future caused by not having nm-tray
<kc2bez> No, not if it is working.
<kc2bez> Adding nm-tray would likely give you yet another icon in your tray.
<mr_yogurt> *right now* i only have one
<mr_yogurt> but earlier i had one, then rebooted, then had two
<mr_yogurt> then reboot, then one again
<mr_yogurt> reboot, one again
#lubuntu 2019-11-24
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez about that youtube problem someone was saying yesterday..I faced a simillar thing thing today during the live stream. Live chat comments were displaying correctly but when I type in, it was slow.
<horatio> hello all
<horatio> does someone have experience with PacketTracer 7.2.2 getting this setup on the latest lubuntu version
<Martian24> I am facing wifi issues
<Martian24> Wifi option not enabled. Couldn't find relevant answers in google too.
<lubot> vinsci was added by: vinsci
